# Darksun  Killer In Ravenloft  PT I



## megamania (Jan 10, 2003)

This will be the "official" place for game play of "Killer in Kalidnay". This game takes place in the world of Athas  aka Darksun about 1800 years ago.

I will be using the official 3e conversion of Darksun found on Athas.org along with the generic WOTC core books and Monte Cook's  "If Thoughts could Kill".

We'll begin with a few pre-story events as a starter before officially begining the weekend of Jan 19, 2003.  After that, each Sunday I will place player responces into a narrative and present the next scene.


----------



## megamania (Jan 10, 2003)

*Prelude Parts 1 & 2*

DARKSUN:  THE KALIDNAY KILLER   PRELUDE PART ONE

	The night is refreshingly cool for once.  The stars are out and twinkle in the sky along with the twin moons.  A gentle breeze suggests a change in weather.   The Templar Dren continues to take his patrol on the outskirts of the Rat Warrens south of East Gate.  He hates this job but knows he will work his way up the ranks soon.
	The Rat Warrens are a collection of tents, lean-tos and ruined buildings overrun by vermin.  The poor, wretched and otherwise unsavory people live here by day and scavage by night.  Suddenly Dren hears something run away.  Something bigger than a rat.  Preparing for a possible thief Dren raises a hand with his templar ring on it but sees nothing.   Hears nothing.  Smells nothing.  Feels even less.
	Dren moves faster now telling himself that he has no fear of these filthy vermin.  As he does this he tries to summon a lesser guardian to him, just in case.   As he waits for the Obsideon servant to arrive he suddenly reliezes he is alone.  He turns behind him but sees nothing.  Pale and shakened, he calls up a protection spell and moves forward quickly.  He darts into an ally to see if he is being followed when he nearly trips over something.   He looks down and becomes ill.
	Before him lies the remains of a woman.  She has been ripped apart and gutted….recently.


DARKSUN:  THE KALIDNAY KILLER   PRELUDE PART TWO
	Hazred  Attar is scared.
	He has never before questioned his father.   He has always done what was asked of him but this is madness.  I tempt the fates doing this.  “I do not belong here”, he thinks to himself.  Still, the women of Chance are waiting for me he feeblely mutters to himself as he frees the secret door to a passage known to very few.  I and my entire family would die if I am caught down here in the…..”what is that?” he says louder than ment.   It is the last thing he ever will say.
	Several days later a piece of him is found by a slave tending to the crop fields.


----------



## megamania (Jan 11, 2003)

Since my computer and my skills on such are pathetic- I can not copy over a map.  So instead I will do my best to explain the city of Kalidnay.

Size:  City is roughly tear shaped 3000ft at widest point and 4200ft long.

The center has a 500x500 walled in section that contains royal palace, ziggeraut and templar area.  South of this is a 300x450ft arena.  This area is then surrounded by protected farming fields.  Purple roses, fruit trees and crops grow here.  a Small forest grows around a lake in the southern section.  
The outer 500ft of the city is the dwelling areas.  The south has noble homes and better merchant houses.  The western side has freemen.  The northern end has freemen and non-citizens of Kalidnay.  The eastern side is the poor, often referred to as the Rat Warrens.
There are 4 gateways into the city.  
  North gate goes through the freeman section.  The psionic house is near here.
The Eastern gate goes through the Rat Warrens
Southern gate is the main tradeway.  Generally animals are not admitted here.  Animals allowed in are either city owned or arranged with special lincences by city templars.
Gold gate is located to the SW.  This is a restricted area and location of city army.  This gate is used by the gold miners.

The outer wall is 30ft tall and twenty wide at the top.  Between the outerwall and the feilds are small streets and alleys.  This is the outer city.  Surrounding the crops is a wide street.  This marks the beginning of the inner city.  The templar quarters and royal house are sorrounded by a 30 ft tall wall similar to the outerwall.

There are small buildings where clerics gather near the Eastern gate but outside the city walls.  Just north of these is the Kalidnay swamp.  It is a marsh 900x1200ft that reaches the walls of the city.  3 miles south of the city is the Purple Monolith.  A stone pillar that is largely an unknown.


----------



## megamania (Jan 11, 2003)

City life

Templars dress in robes.  They shave and tatoo their heads and bodies to show their ranking.  On their chest over their heart sits a badge that depicts their rank and division within the templarate.

Templars are the ultimate corrupt police.  Their level determines what can be done by them.  Low level templars are limited to control over slaves.  Mid level can kill slaves on a whim and imprison freemen.  Higher levels can do this to nobles.

Power wise, they are similiar to clerics and always multi-classed.  I treat templars as a prestige class.

Templars rarely travel alone.  They either work with other templars or bring with them city guards.

Templars also have the ability to call on the special city protectors.  These include Undead Treants,  Golems and something called a guardian.  Think of these as psionic golems.

Templars are to be feared.


----------



## megamania (Jan 11, 2003)

Economy of Kalidnay

Kalidnay has two resources.  Gold and Purple Roses

There are gold mines in the mountains near the city.  This is the primary resource for the city.
The Purple Rose is grown exclusively here.  It has a pollen that acts as a powerful drug.  This drug is snorted or smoked.  The city controls it's growth and sales.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 11, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> *<Snip!>
> 
> Templars are to be feared. *




As they should be   I like the way this is shaping up.

On another note, is there a map of Kalidnay in the revised Dark Sun boxed setting?  If so, I may be able to scan a copy for you.


----------



## megamania (Jan 12, 2003)

The boxed sets take place 1800years into the future.  At that time Kalidnay is in ruins.  I based the city layout on pictures of ruins that can be found in an adventure about exploring it's ruins and another source book that relates to how the city came to ruin.  It came into ruin about....wow...imagine that, I won't say.


----------



## megamania (Jan 12, 2003)

*HERE WE GO....LET's ROCK N ROLL!!!!*

DARKSUN
KALIDNAY KILLER
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 001
167 KA  
Year61 Dragon’s Defiance
Month   The Noble (2nd of 13)
Day  5


	You are brousing through the Kalidnay market located by South Gate (8).  Your senses are assaulted by the powerful smells of cooking meats that are over seasoned mixed with fragant smells of Kalidnay Purple Roses.  Even at this distance, their smell is intoxicating.  Perhaps that is why the human child messenger has come to you unnoticed until now.
	“Sir (Maam), I have been asked to forward a message to you of great importance.  The Templar Jayzon has demanded your presence at the Tavern called Killian’s Red Scorpion (46) today at midday.  I am sorry I only found you now, but I needed to give this message to others also.   I am sure it is very important.” 
	You know OF Jayzon but have never met him before.  He is a mid-level Templar of Justice.  By race he is an elf but most consider him to be scum (even for a templar).  Still, he could place you under arrest if you do not answer this demand at said time.  It will take a short time to reach the other side of the city and know you should begin promptly in case something should come up on the way.

Please post your next action by Sunday night.  


[ and thus it begins....]


----------



## Velenne (Jan 13, 2003)

Dukotti nods to the boy, adjusts his hood against the morning glare, and goes back to his search.  The market was enormous and he could only cover so much of it before the throngs would swell and his attention would wane.  

He had decided to begin searching the Elven Market for his people.  He would venture in and out of it so as not to draw too much suspicion.  

But this message was disturbing.  The templar had a reputation and Dukotti was an escaped slave.  If Xuccop had found him all the way in Kalidnay, he may need to run again.  There could be any number of reasons why he was being summoned.  How did the elf even know he was here?  

Dukotti scoffs. _You're thinking about it too hard,_ he thinks to himself.  The elf does what comes naturally to him and consults his instincts -a practice which has saved his life numerous times in the arena.

He instincts tell him to wait in the shadows outside this tavern and see who enters for a time.  If there seems to be too many guards and templars around, then he will know it is time to place his trust in his feet once more and find a new home.  But...if others like him should begin coming around, he will go in and see what this Jayzon has to say.  

The elf about-faces and begins weaving through the rabble of folk with massive strides and fluid grace on his way to Killian's Red Scorpion.


----------



## silvertable81 (Jan 13, 2003)

Jayde gives the boy a coy smile. "Oh, I do so love an adventure." She will be purposely late, but only by a moment or three. "Never be the first to the party." She makes her way across town, then changes into her "gear" making sure her crystal mask is secure, she enters manifesting Empathy as she does.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 13, 2003)

Tallask looks at the boy in confusion.  His normally rapid speech is slowed by his uncertainty.  "He asked for me?  Tallask Water Hunter?  The merchant?"  Receiving confirmation from the boy, he waves him off absently, giving him 2 bits for his work.

He turns to Ayla.  "I...I have been summoned by a Templar.  How long until the caravan is ready to travel again?"  "Two days at the least, m'love," she replies.

"Dammit."  Tallask sighs, and shifts nervously.  "Then apparently I go."

Fearing trouble, he dons his Inix Hide armor, grabs a longspear and buckler from his wagon, and checks to be sure the rest of his gear is in place.  He ties his sandy brown hair back in a ragged ponytail using a piece of leather, and considers for a moment.  His concern gets the better of him, and resolves to make his way near to the tavern, and then prepare himself for full combat mode.  He could just as easily be going out the window as the door from this venture.  "Get the men ready, Ayla - we may need to leave Kalidnay fast.  If we have to, we leave the water and the barrels.  But the wagon and the animals must be ready to leave at a moment's notice."  She merely nods.

Tallask then sets off towards the tavern, pushing his way through the thick crowds in the elven market, using the point of his spear to persuade those that refuse to move.  His well-built physique, rare among the willowy elves, makes it easier to traverse the market as well.  No one calls out greetings to him as they do to others, but his presence is noted.

(OOC: If I make it to the tavern without incident, before I enter, I'll be manifesting: Bio-Booster (1 0th lvl power, 1 hr duration), Force (2nd 0th lvl, 6 minutes), Chrysalis (1 free 1st lvl, 60 minutes), Lesser Metaphysical Weapon (2nd free 1st lvl, 6 hours), and Animal Affinity twice, once on Dex through a Jungle Cat, once on Str through a Mellikot (6 pts, 6 hrs), which will give him a slighlty spotted skin, and thicken legs and arms.)   I'll enter w/o weapons drawn.)


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorren stared at the boy through the eye slits of his dark crystalline mask. Without a word, he nodded, and motioned the boy on.

_Jayzon_, he thought to himelf. Why would the templar be looking for him? Perhaps he sought a mercenary? Sorren didn't like the idea of working for a templar, the price would be high.

He adjusted the hood that covered his head, and began picking his way through the crowd. The crystalline mask and drilbu marked him as a mindbender to those who knew about such things, and most people made a point to be out of the way of mindbenders.

Those not smart enough to move where pushed away by the field of force that Sorren suddenly manifested around himself. [Inertial Armor]

He made his way quickly to the Red Scorpion. _This had better be good._


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2003)

Drincheck is wrapped in heavy robes and shrouded against the sun.  He tries to whisper a question of how to get to the appointed place, but in the roar of the market place, his damaged voice is unable to be heard.

Drinchek settles for a nod and is forced to spend the rest of the morning searching for the Tavern.

If he arrives early, he will simply find himself somewhere to sit and catch his breath.  Even inside he will stay shrouded so as not to draw trouble or attention for his strange looks.

_What could the Templars possibly want with me?  This needs to be handled delicately or I could chance to find myself in extremely dire straits._


----------



## Jarval (Jan 13, 2003)

Odten thanks the boy, his nervousness hard to read for those unfamiliar with his race.

_Jayzon?  What does he want with me?  I doubt he knows of my magic, for I'd already be in cell, or worse.  Or perhaps he does, but wishes to try blackmail._  The pterran shakes himself slightly, trying to cast off these thoughts.  _I must go, regardless.  Not responding to his summons is as good as admitting my guilt._

Clutching at his staff, Odten makes his way towards the tavern, dark thoughts clouding his mind.


----------



## megamania (Jan 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## megamania (Jan 15, 2003)

DARKSUN
KALIDNAY KILLER
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 002


	For greater speed, you travel along the outer garden way.  This cobblestone road is wide enough for three carts led by Inix.  Fortunately, few of these large lizard-like creatures are allowed within the city-limits.   You can see slaves working the fields of food crops and Purple Roses.  Slave masters with whips and barbed prodding sticks encourage harder work from them.   You would pity them if not for the fact you could be the next one working a hoe or barrel.  With that fleeting thought, you look away and walk with more purpose.
	You pass a merchant wagon that once carried iron from Tyr.  Undoubtibly the iron will go towards weapons used by the military to protect the city and it’s gold.  Gold is the main export of this city.  The strongest slaves go there to dig in the mountains under watchful and skilled eyes of templars and fellow bullies.  Rumor has it that a new vien of precious minerals has been located by the dwarves.  Enough gold to buy two hundred ½ Giants to do the work.
	Another merchant cart has been stopped by a greedy templar.  You catch tidbits of the conversation.  The merchant just sold a large amount of Afgari wood to the Arena masters.  The templar is demanding a new tax of it.  The merchant barters agressively until a large stone statue walks into sight.  The statue is a golem.  It is carved to look like the ruler of this city.  7 foot tall, the massive statue losses none of her beauty or her menace.  The merchant pays the tax and gives a hefty tip extra for the templar.  The templar pockets the tip and ½ of the toll tax also.  You know better than to make eye contact with the templar as you finally pass him.
	Finally reaching the northern most section of the city, near the templarite compounds and royal houses, you pause for a moment then leave the Outer Gardenway Road.  You welcome the occational bits of shade you receive as you walk between stone and mud homes and business buildings.  You look for the familiar sign depicting a red scorpion.  All businesses have pictures for signs since ilitteracy is high.  Most cities it is illegal to know how to read.  Though Kalid-Ma encourages the arts, the templars seem to place more pressure on teachers NOT to teach reading and writing now.  Someday, you are sure there will be no reading allowed even here.
	Several adventurer looking types are taking a break from the dry heat inside.  You take a seat and see no sign of Jayzon or any other templar for that matter.  More freemen come and go.  You see no one you recognize.  It is Midday now.  What will you do?

Send me your replys by Sunday night.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2003)

_He's late?  Not good._

Drinchek surveys the tavern for a back exit and finds a place where he has easy access to it but can still watch the front door.

_Logistically this is not a good place for an ambush.  So why am I so sure this is going to end badly for me?  Other than the fact templars are involved, and that I'm in the city, and he knows my name.  Yeah, this is going to be bad.

Is that Odten walking in!?_


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 15, 2003)

Just ooc: Will this be a once a week posting game, or will we be speeding up the pace at some point?

Tallask looks around the room, wondering if anyone else has been summoned.  If the Templar isn't here yet, that's likely.  He studies the rest of the people in the room, assessing each of them as a threat or an ally.  Seeing a P'terran, he is surprised.  He also notes with interest the number of mindbenders in the room.  Maybe this is simply a census action, or something similar.  

Still, he does not relax, and he keeps the command thought that allows him to increase his already considerable running speed at the fore of his mind as he orders wine and meat from the server.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 15, 2003)

Dukotti watches the tavern from his shaded position across the street.  The _datto_ in the robes looks like he's been in the desert too long.  Some others in there look like criminals too.  No signs of templars, though.  This is good.  But no sign of Jayzon either.  The elf wraps his arms around his knees and continues to watch the tavern and the streets for signs of ambush.  He is confident of his position, and is ready to spring into motion at the first sign of trouble.  This whole situation stinks of rotten kank to him.

_(Dukotti is hiding across from the tavern, watching for danger.)_


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorren soon found himelf seated in a dark corner of the inn positioned so that he could see the whole room clearly. He remained cloaked and hooded, his crystal mask still covering his face. He might need it's powers in the coming confrontation.

As the serving girl neared, he ordered only water and sat waiting patiently for the templar to arrive.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2003)

Spotting his friend, Odten takes a seat near Drinchek, smiling at the human.  "What brings you to the scorpion?  The place seems more crowded than I expected, given my own business."

Making a slight clicking sound with his tongue, Odten carefully studies the other patrons of the tavern.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2003)

Drinchek strains to makes his hoarse whispery voice audible above the tavern.  "I was about to inquire the same of you", he manages in somewhat muddled Pterran.  "Somehow I have drawn the eye of a templar, the worst of the lot from what I hear."

He pauses, wetting his dry throat so he can continue, though it takes him a couple tries to get started again.  He finally is forced to lean in and speak even quieter, "But what about you?  I thought you and the others had moved on from Kalidnay.  _It's dangerous in here with a Templar coming, they could find out._"  Drinchek tries to whisper the last, despite speaking in Pterran and bits and pieces of it are lost in the bussle.

Drinchek pulls his shrouds tighter about him nervously.  He's hunched over in his seat so far he looks absolutely wretched.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2003)

Also in Pterran, Odten replies.  "I think I've been summoned by the same templar.  This bodes ill, my friend."

"As for why I'm still here, I left the others.  Other than yourself, I'm treated with little respect by them.  I'm glad to see you again, but I'd like happier circumstances."


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2003)

"Yes, if he has both of us here, he could very well be tracking our former group, which could mean they, and you, are in danger, and by association, me.  But skipping out on a templar is just as dangerous.  I'm afraid they've got us under their thumb," Drinchek replies in broken Pterran.

Drinchek silently manifests _animal affinity_ to increase his intellect, causing his covered skin to acquire dark bruises along his arms.

"I'm scared..."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 15, 2003)

OOC: Is it possible to make a psicraft roll to detect the animal affinity?  If so, I make one (8+8 if I get to roll it).

Tallask glances about as more and more people enter, many of them seemingly as nervous as he.  He waves a server over at a convient time, and asks "Do you often see Templars in here?  And have you seen one today?"  He hands the server 5 bits when he does so.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2003)

Beckoning to the nearest serving girl, Odten orders two of Drinchek's favourite drink.

"Perhaps it has nothing to do with our friends.  After all, I'd be in a cell if any knew of my... skills." he quietly replies to Drinchek.  "Have a drink, it'll help.  Although I think we have every reason to be scared."


----------



## silvertable81 (Jan 16, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *OOC: Is it possible to make a psicraft roll to detect the animal affinity?  If so, I make one (8+8 if I get to roll it). *



 I have +12.

Jayde enters and makes some random patron (male of course) buy her a drink.If he tries to strike up conversation, the best bluff is the truth disguised as a lie. I tell him that I'm here to see the Templars, but bluff (+18) so he thinks I'm making up stories. I should get two or three drinks from him before he realises...


----------



## megamania (Jan 16, 2003)

I wasn't sure how often I could get seven (8 including me) folks to reply.  I will go every Sunday unless 6+ folks have replyed.  It'll make it go quicker that way without getting out of hand  (let the story do that- not the posts!)

I'll answer action related questions in the morning.  Just spent the past hour doing Ceramic DM story.  Need to sleep....caste sleep onto myself!


----------



## megamania (Jan 18, 2003)

DARKSUN
KALIDNAY KILLER
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 003
                Drinchek goes inside and finds a good seat.  You see that this tavern caters to nobles and the better off freemen.  You hear the bartender and bar maiden speaking about rumors of an army of undead seen in the deep south across the sands.
                Tallask arrives and sits down and surveys the room.  There are three merchant types here getting a drink.  There is a group of three "adventurer" types in a cornner.  Not sure, but you think you hear them speak of an influx of ancient artifacts and goods on the black market.  One of them seems to note that you are looking at the party.
                Dukotti sits in the deep shadows across from the tavern.  In the while he has been here, he has seen merchants and freemen come and go.  Recently two travelers, possibly adventurer types have arrived seperately.  A third arrives in a cloak that covers much of his body.
                Odten waddles in as only one of his kind can.  He immediately spots a known person and sits with Drinchek.  "What brings you to the Scorpion?  The place seems more crowded than I expected, given my own business."  Looking about  he sees on the walls drawings of fighters battling creatures known and unknown.  Someone that looks like the bartender is depicted fighting a large red scorpion.
                 Drinchek strains his voice to be heard as a group of three halflings come in making a lot of noise.  He seems to speak a strange alien language that the Pterran seems to know.  Perhaps his own?
                 Tallask notes that the halflings have asked for a menu.  The bartender wants to know if they have money first.  Seeing the bar maiden comeing his way, he asks her politely- "Do you often see Templars in here? And have you seen one today?"  He gives her 5 bits when asking these.  She gracefully sweeps them up in a motion masking her action from the bar tender-  "Templars visit here often since their templerate homes are only a few blocks away.  They generally don't come here until nightfall."
                    Dukotti spots a possible female noble walk into the scorpion. It must be mid day by now.
                    Jayde sees a tavern matching the description given to her by the contact.  The sign has a painting of a monsterous red scorpion and a keg of kank ale next to it.  Inside she finds a group of halflings asking about the meat platter with the bartender,  a group adventurers that look to be finishing up their drinks, a human and a reptilian creature scanning the room and two other lone adventurer-types.  One is talking to a bar maid.  Following her is an obvious merchant.  She strikes up a conversation with him.  
                   Drinchek and Odten catch something about templars from a snippet of conversation between the woman and the noble. 
                   Just when you believe you have been mislead a vary tall elven templar walks into the tavern.  He wears a skull cap but tatoos of black flames can be seen peeking out on his shaved head.  The tavern grows quiet and several attendees shuffle nervously looking at the floor but noticebly keeping track of where the elf is.  He sneers at the bar tender then sits down and waits.

What will you do?


----------



## Velenne (Jan 18, 2003)

Dukotti will rise from the shadows as he sees the templar approach.  He crosses the street without giving him another look and enters the bar, long strides taking him meaningfully ahead of or around anyone who is in his way.  Once inside, he'll take a place near the door and loosen his sword in its scabbard.

The elf wears his spiked chain in the gladitorial style: that is, the very large center loop is worn like a necklace, the smaller loops around the wrists.  The heavy links of the chain dangle behind his arms and back such that he has to move them aside in order to sit.  Dukotti will also adjust his leather cap to ensure that it covers his marking.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 18, 2003)

Tallask looks up as the templar arrives, and tries to recall if he's seen this particular man before in his caravan travels.  He gestures for the serving girl to bring another meal, and sits back to wait for the elf to approach him, making no real move to greet the templar.  He also attempts to watch the reactions of the other patrons, to see if any of them seem to be waiting as well, particularly the mindbenders.


----------



## silvertable81 (Jan 19, 2003)

"Oh, he's finally here." says Jayde to her drink buyer. "I'll just go say Hi, real quick like, back in a jif." Jayde walks over to the Templar's table and chooses her seat. She sits. "Good afternoon, Sir. Why did you call for me?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 20, 2003)

Sorren watched as the templar entered. Then sat back a moment to observe the others as they approached the templar.

_"So."_ He thought. _"I am not alone in this."_

Sorren finally got up, and walked over to the templar's table. As he neared, one of the chairs seemed to slide out by itself. A low rumbling bass sound accompanied the sudden motion. Sorren took the chair and situated himself at the table.

He stared hard at the templar from behind his crystalline mask.

"Why is it that a templar, such as yourself, would summon a master of the Way, such as myself?"


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 20, 2003)

"Waiting won't make it any better I guess," Drinchek wheezes.

He levers himself up onto his feet and works his way over to the table and seating himself.


----------



## megamania (Jan 22, 2003)

DARKSUN
KALIDNAY KILLER
PLAY BY e-MAIL
SEGMENT 004

An elf enters the tavern wearing a chain as if he he knows how to use it in combat.  A few of you sence an uneasiness in him.

The elven templar looks hard at Odten.  He moves gracefully towards him and Drinchek.  Suddenly and much louder than required, a female leaves the main bar suggesting this encounter with the templar will be brief and of little importance.
Sorren, with a quiet sigh, gets up and joins the growing group.

	He glares at each of you, measuring you up and memorizing every detail of your appearance and presence.  
  “I am Jayzon, Templar of Justice.  I have been mislead to believe you could do a job for the city….a paying job.   It pays little but is better than working in the mines or fields.  This job calls for discretion on your parts.  Someone has killed several rabblers in the Rat Warrens.  No true city offense but when a lower templar looked into it he went missing.  The Templerate of Justice suspects he found the killer and was killed in turn.  This is punishable by death…slow and painful death whenever possibly (a curling grinch-like smile rises on his face then disappears quickly).   Unfortunately, this matter has been left to me to deal with now.  I have no wish to sully my hands in the matter and thus I am willing to pay others to find the killer in my stead.   Though I can not give you full authority to do this investigation, I can arrange certain previlgages to be granted to you while doing this job for the city.”
  He pauses to stare sharply at each of you in turn.  He then places a small light blue crystal on the table before you.  
  “Encoded onto this memory crystal, are the templar’s earliest notes to his investigation.  You are fortunate that he was cautious enough to record this before the night he was killed.  I demand regular reports of your activities.  Met me here each day at mid-day.  Do not be late again.  I dislike tardy servants.  They are so unpredictable.  Your pay will be 5 bits a day for each of you.  A quick and quiet capture may bring a bonus. If you refuse this assignment, I will see to it you go to the mine pits as a slave for the rest of your short lives.”   
  He gets up, leaving the crystal behind on the table, and leaves.  You have little doubt the elven bastatch will do as he threatens.

Questions or actions before he actually leaves?


----------



## Velenne (Jan 22, 2003)

Dukotti has the piece of mind to keep his eyes down and only nod when the templar is finished.  If he has to track down some wayward slaves, he'll do so with pleasure if it means keeping his newfound freedom.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 22, 2003)

Sorren seathed with anger at the blatant disrespect this ignorant templar would show a master of the Way. He was tempted to destroy the man on the spot.

Instead he simply nodded silently. He knew that to give into his impulses would only complicate matters.

He would play along. For now....


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 22, 2003)

A thousand questions race through Drinchek's mind at a pace not even he can fully comprehend but the overwhelming undercurrent is surprisingly one of disappointment.  Drinchek sits silently pondering this, behind his thick shroud he is not looking at the templar nor even seeming much to listen, though it's difficult to tell amidst the heaps of mismatched, desert-worn robes.

_At least he didn't order us killed on the spot.  But what do I know about finding killers?  What I *do* know is that you don't fight the system.  So I'll just lay low, and do what I'm told.._

Drinchek sizes up each member at the table for an obvious leader or at least a figurehead.  Coming to the loud female or the masked man, Drinchek chooses the woman as she would draw more attention away from the rest of them.  He orients his body to face her and waits for her response.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 22, 2003)

Tallask sighs heavily.  "It would be quite the honor to serve, eh?"  He is clearly weighing the value of doing business in Kalidnay against the cost of tracking down this slave.

"Why is it that you have not merely rousted the Rats from the slums and offered them all 3 ceramics to turn in the culprit, or sent in a templar hit squad?  Is there something about this that requires outside help?  Or do you just not wish to soil your hands?"

He is not confrontational when asking these questions, merely seeking information.  He doesn't have the tact to phrase them subtly.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 22, 2003)

Sorren quickly brought his anger under control and cleared his mind. 

He peered deep into the templar's eyes. "Why us?"


----------



## silvertable81 (Jan 22, 2003)

> "I can arrange certain previlgages to be granted to you while doing this job for the city.”



 "I do love priveleges, what priveleges, pray tell? And what happens the next time we're late? Since you probably won't be here yourself, should we check in with someone else?" Jayde asks the man, with a coy smile.



> Drinchek chooses the woman as she would draw more attention away from the rest of them. He orients his body to face her and waits for her response.



Who me?!? you think I have the qualities of a leader? Well, I do, but how did you notice?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 22, 2003)

((OOC: Drinchek didn't say anything, didn't even ask who should lead, after what was said, he just turned to see what your character's response was.    He thinks she's flashy enough to make him blend into the background, so he secretly intends to follow her lead.  ))

Drinchek says nothing and defers to Odten.


----------



## silvertable81 (Jan 23, 2003)

((OOC; As a player I realised that, but Jayde's reaction stands.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 23, 2003)

Odten whistles nervously as the Templar leaves, glad that the interview is over.

_That went better that I expected.  It may be a tough task he's given us, but at least he doesn't want me dead yet._

Following Drinchek's lead, he studies the others the Templar addressed.

"So, any of you good at finding killers?"


----------



## Velenne (Jan 23, 2003)

The enormous elf with the spiked chain looped around his neck and arms speaks up, "I'm good at killing killers."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 23, 2003)

OOC: Did the templar not answer my question before he left?


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 23, 2003)

OOC: Ditto....


----------



## megamania (Jan 25, 2003)

DARKSUN
KILLER IN KALIDNAY
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 004

Jayzon glares directly into Sorren's eyes.   "Why you.....?  Indeed!  Perhaps if you began your quest you would find answers to those questions!"  His eyes quiver.  Sorren spots a a brief flash coming from his templar ring.  
Jadye further angers him by her quiet and to him teasing manners.   Her actions seem to unsteady him a bit.
"Use the memory crystal you wretches!"  I have people to search out and give justice to!  I will not be further held up by the very questions you ask that I have given you on the crystal!"

He stops, composes himself and gets up to leave.  The crystal remains on the table....glinting in the light.

Any more confrontations? questions?   what of the crystal?


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 25, 2003)

Tallask sighs wearily, and reaches out, picking up the crystal.  "Sooner done is better done."  He focuses on the crystal, trying to read the notes embedded in it, so that this task can start.


----------



## silvertable81 (Jan 26, 2003)

Jayde focuses on the crystal as well, not grabbing or reaching for it, just focusing as Tallask holds it up.
 "Well, he seemed a bit irritated, must be "post pollen season sickness". Jayde winks at the pterran sitting across the table.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 26, 2003)

Drinchek picks up a crystal as well, taking a moment to focus upon it, his colorless eyes are eerily lackluster within his hooded shroud.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 26, 2003)

Shrugging, Odten also places his hand on the crystal and focuses.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 27, 2003)

Dukotti thinks they've lost their minds, touching a rock like that.  He absently wonders how much it would go for on the market.  All he knows is that he could use some money.  If there's loot or honest cash in all this, he doesn't care.  Besides, it's been awhile since he's enjoyed swinging his chain.


----------



## megamania (Jan 27, 2003)

DARKSUN
KILLER IN KALIDNAY
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 005

MEMORY CRYSTAL

Each of you feel a slight pull at your minds.  Sensing no harm from answering the call, you open your minds to it.
This memory crystal once belonged to another Templar named Drench.  He kept track of his notes and ideas on this "recorder" for future use.

Bodies are all freshly deceased.  Appears to be either a multi-prong weapon or more likely a claw that has killed these homeless.  Some signs of being fed apon but inconclusive if done at time of killings or by rat vermin after the kill.  All three victums killed at night and in Southern Rat Warrens District.  (4)

Killer seems to be undetectable by Guardians and Treants.  Rat Warren habitants seem to be equally unable to give further clues to the creature’s identity.  

Before going on stakeouts at night within the Warrens, I plan to see a psychic.  Perhaps I am missing something because of mental blocks  placed on witnesses or Treants.




Another body has been found.  It was not in the Warrens but within the sewers near the South Gate Treants (40).  Templar Krook is the original investigator for this.  He appears to be a complete moron. I  feel I know the victum but can not recall who he was.  He was not a Rat Warren Vermin I am sure.

The psychic is very troubled today.  I will see her again tommorrow when she is not so scatterbrained.  She speaks of the death of the entire city.  Perhaps she has finally fried her brain.  She even gave me a list of names and appearances of complete strangers to contact in the market in a few days.

I have learned two things of great importance today.  There is a witness to the murder of a Rat Warren inhabitant.  A lowly homeless person known as Hass.  The other great thing of importance is the possible coverup of the killer’s identity by a templar.  I need to speak to my informant in person tonight to learn more.  He is to meet me outside of the Broken Lizard Tavern (21).     

This place is located in the southern section of the city.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 27, 2003)

Drinchek files each detail away systematically and stores it for later retrieval.  More pertinent though is the reaction of each person to the information.

He surveys everyone again, from the mouthy woman, to the obviously skilled but arrogant mind warrior, from the nervous looking merchant of some sort, who keeps seemingly checking how much daylight is left, to the elf who's muscled form looks like it would befit a Mul.

Sitting next to Odten, Drinchek waits and watches.


----------



## silvertable81 (Jan 27, 2003)

"We need to find Haas, anything he saw, I want to know. It's no fair picking on the helpless in the Rat Warrens." Jayde pushes her chair away from the table and watches to see if any of the others will follow.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2003)

Odten pulls his hand back quickly from the crystal, little liking the information it contains.

"Something of an... interesting case, this." he says, eyeing the memory crystal suspiciously.  "As the young woman says, we should try to find Hass.  And perhaps we could attempt to meet this informant at the Broken Lizard?"


----------



## Velenne (Jan 27, 2003)

Dukotti stops fidgeting as soon as they start talking, taking their hands away from the rock.  A Mindbender rock, so it seems.  Such things are weak and involve far too much sitting around thinking about thinking.

He scans his thoughts at the mention of the "Broken Lizard", trying to remember it.  

"Who is this Hass?" he asks.  Dukotti goes back to absentmindedly swinging the chain beneath his arms by moving his shoulders back and forth slowly.  They rattle to a slow rhythm as he continues to stand over the table, looking down on everyone.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 27, 2003)

Sorren reached his hand out and the memory crystal flew into it seemingly by it's own accord. He focused on it a moment, and opened his mind to it. A moment later, he frowned beneath his mask and tucked the crystal away beneath his cloak.

He stood. "We have three possible contacts."

He held up a finger. 

"The psychic. She obviosly has some idea of what is going on. It is critical that she be located."

He held up a second finger.

"Hass. We can only hope his memories havn't been tampered with."

He held up the third and final finger.

"The contact at the Broken Lizard. Now we have no idea who this person is, so this one will be most difficult I think."


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 27, 2003)

_Interesting, we split up easily enough into 3 pairs of 2.  The flamboyant and the blunt, the warrior and the merchant, and myself and Odten.  If each of us investigates one, we may be able to avoid exposing Odten's taboo._

Drinchek sits, observing the situation quietly, watching reactions from under his shroud.

_Looks like we've got two would be leaders already, now the only question is how the merchant will react._

He shifts in his seat and wets his throat with a sip of water, but remains silent for the moment.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 28, 2003)

Tallask nods.  "My thoughts were to contact the psychic.  She seems to have more of a handle on things than a street rat.  But there are six of us, and three sources.  Perhaps we split up into pairs, to get this over faster?"

Tallask reaches back to unconciously grasp his longspear, which is leaning against the wall behind him.  

"What can you people do?  The chain wielder is clearly a warrior, the masker is a mind-bender.  I'm a dabbler in the way, and a warrior.  The rest of you?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 28, 2003)

"I'm a scout, of sorts.  I have some skill with languages as well." Odten replies to Tallask.

_Or at least, that's all I'm telling you.  I doubt some of you would accept my true skills..._


----------



## Velenne (Jan 29, 2003)

"I'll go to the Lizard since no one will answer my damned question.  I will make the informant talk.  What does he look like?"


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 29, 2003)

Tallask looks at the elf, and shakes his head.  "If we knew, we might tell you, especially since he seems to be an informant within the Templarate.  Could be amusing to see you shake him down."

He shrugs.  "But all we know is that his informant can be found there.  If anyone is sand-addled enough to dress up as a Templar, that could work, or else you could take another, and provide protection and step in if need be."

Tallask unconciously slips into the role of caravan master, albeit in a different form.  

"You, lass, should investigate this Hass.  I will speak with the psychic.  Our masked friend here could accompany me.  The winged fellow might be a fair companion for the tavern, with language skills, leaving the quiet one to accompany you."  

He looks around to see if 1. people seem to be agreeing or 2. someone seems to have a better plan.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 29, 2003)

Drinchek turns his head to look towards Odten and croaks something hoarsely in Pterran, his voice is hoarse and whispery, like someone with a bad case of laryngitis or a damaged throat, "They are going to split us up..."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 29, 2003)

Sorren nodded at Tallask. "I look forward to speaking with this... "psychic".

He stood and, grabbing his obsidian staff, nodded to the others. 

"The sooner the better.."


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 29, 2003)

Drinchek works his way to his feet and addresses the group in common, he works hard to try to make his voice heard, but the strain is obvious in his voice, "Perhaps some muscle would be a good counter balance to her softer approach, I will go with Odten.  If kind words don't work, perhaps our warrior comrade can intimidate Hass into speaking the words we need to hear."

By the end of his short statement Drinchek is out of breath, and his voice is a croak, and he grabs at his water afterwards, gurgling some down.  He shuffles over a step to stand behind the pterran.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 29, 2003)

Tallask nods.  "If you are a pair, then you should act as one - everyone to their strengths, eh?"

He approaches the human mindbender.  "I am Tallask."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 29, 2003)

Sorren gave a slight bow to Tallask and removed his crystalline mask. He regarded him with piercing grey eyes.

"Greetings Tallask. I am Sorren."

With that, he slid the mask back in place.

[OOC: Tallask, where is your character sheet? Its not in the Rogues Gallery. I'm not sure what you look like.]


----------



## Velenne (Jan 29, 2003)

The great elf with the chain walks over to the woman and eyes her suspiciously. 

"Do not think that I am foolish.  I have not survived on my own for so long by being anyone's pet, or anyone's fool.  When we find this street rat, you can try your silver tongue.  When that does not work, I will try my steel chain.  And that has never failed me.  I am Dukotti."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 29, 2003)

OOC: Oops.  I'll put it there soon.

Tallask is elven, tall even for the elves.  His build is sturdier than you usually see on an elf, though not quite as buff as Dukotti.  His hair is a mottled brown, with small hints of red peeking through - most of the brown is trail dust.  He wears Inix Hide armor, which is extremely well made, and etched with runes of power, and a buckler.  A few tattoos (obviously psychic) adorn his face, and more tattoos crawl up his arms, and around his fingers.  He has a merchant's tattoo on the back of his left hand, and a tribal tattoo on the back of his right hand.  His equipment is well made, and he keeps a longspear within reach at all times (A very well made spear, inset with gems, with bits of shiny metal attached to the obsidian blade).  He's fairly attractive, but only if you don't speak to him.  Once you do, you can't help but feel he's always a bit distracted, and his speech, typical of the elves, is rapid and staccato.  He occasionally fails to finish a sentence, and speaks bluntly and directly.

He nods to Sorren.  "Greetings, Mindbender.  I have some skill with the Way myself, though it is what your folk call 'Dabbling.'"  With that, he turns, and heads out of the tavern to seek out the psychic.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2003)

Odten nods to Tallask, pleased to stick with Drinchek.

"What task should we take?  My friend and I could take the tavern, or try to find Hass, which ever task you feel would suit my skills better."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 30, 2003)

Tallask shrugs.  "You two don't seem the most charming of folks, so maybe the four of you could seek out Haas, and then see where that leads, if Dukotti and the maid are still going to look for him.  Or the gladiator can seek out Haas, and the three of you can look for the Templar contact."

He calls this over his shoulder as he and Sorren  begin to leave the building.

As he leaves, he remembers something.  "Oh, and meet back here after nightfall."


----------



## silvertable81 (Jan 31, 2003)

Jayde speaks to Dukotti, trying to make him feel as if he's the only one in the room. "To dress as a Templar, would that be so mad? We were given 'priveleges'. I'd assume we were fairly deputized." Jayde gives the (I can get away with anything) smile. "I'd probably be better at Gathering the info from the Mysterious Stranger. Plus I'll bet he'd buy a lady a drink."
----------------------------
Jayde Black


----------



## megamania (Feb 1, 2003)

DARKSUN
KILLER IN KALIDNAY
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 006

Jayde and Dukotti-
Dukotti thinks hard about the Broken Lizard.   Such a strange name for a tavern.   You seem to remember something about it that often drew Templar attention but can't recall for sure.  Jayde recalls a bit about.   It is an "upper class" tavern.  Nobles frequent it.  Hearing this reminds Dukotti of the rumors involving the tavern-  illegal magic trading.  Goods, spells and knowledge are often shared here in "secret".

Do you continue there?
If you plan to impersonate a templar-  how?


----------



## megamania (Feb 1, 2003)

DARKSUN
KILLER IN KALIDNAY
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 007

Tallask and Sorren-

You have decided to seek out the psychic.  How and where?  There is a psionics school near here to the west.  You have no name, location or sense of whom the psychic is.  Sorren would guess the psion to be a "seer" since the future was fore told to the Templar investigating this case originally.


----------



## megamania (Feb 1, 2003)

DARKSUN
KILLER IN KALIDNAY
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 008

Drinchek and Odten-

You have decided to check out the warrens looking for Haas.  The warrens are to the Southeast of yoor current location.  You would be correct to assume that warren members tend to look out for each other.  You have no description of the person- just a name.  How will you proceed?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 3, 2003)

Drinchek limps through the warrens behind Odten.  Were it not for the Pterran, this would be one of the few places his ragged appearance and dirty wrappings would fit in.

He asks in his whispery voice to a couple of gutter folk if they've seen Haas as if he knows him.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorren looked a Tallask and nodden to the west. "There is a School of the Way near here. That would be a good place to start searching for this seer."


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 3, 2003)

"That would be a good place, then.  We can start by trying to find out if any seers regularly met with Templars, or with ours in particular.  If not, one of them may have the ability to discern what we need to know in any case."

He falls into step just behind Sorren, his longspear stowed in his pack, but his eyes alert.


----------



## megamania (Feb 3, 2003)

DARKSUN
KILLER IN KALIDNAY
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 009

Sorren and Tallask walk towards the Psionics Academy.  It takes about 15 minutes to arrive there.  The building is tall and made of crystals and traditional building supplies of wood and rock.  All are invited within it's courtyards.  You freely enter.

Listening you can hear many discussions on psionic theory and how to better access the Will and the Way.  One speaks of unusual activity in the market area.  Rumors of Tari returning to attack the queen and the city once more.  Another rumor involves a force of undead recently discovered near the mountains.  There is a rumor of a fugitive hiding here, possibly wanted for crimes against the state.

A female wearing only the slightest of clothes tries to lift several heavy stones.  When she sees you the stones fall to the ground with a loud thud.  She moves away beyond the crowd watching her.  At this point a large shadow covers you.  You turn to see a tohr-kreen floating above you.

It trys to communicate with ear grating cliks and claks.  It grows silent and hovers there waiting for an answer.  A human boy, perhaps eight or nine introduces himself-
"I am Sodor.  This is Cha'ka.  She is a knowledge seeker.  She is curious at what brings you here.  She senses a quest and need to find someone knowledgable."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 4, 2003)

Sorren whipped his obsidian staff behind him and gave a low and respectful bow.

Though he regarded the Tohr-kreen, he spoke in common.

"We too seek knowledge." Lies would be useless here, and he would not risk offense by trying to decieve.

"We seek a Seer. This person we seek has been known to offer her services to a templar. She was recently using her gifts to locate a murderer for the templar before he disappeared."

Letting that information sink in he added, "Master Seer, I implore you, do you know the woman of which we speak?"


----------



## megamania (Feb 4, 2003)

DARKSUN
KILLER IN KALIDNAY
ENWORLD
SEGMENT 010

Sodor smiles.  There could be only one of us that would aid a templar.  The Tohr-kreen cliks frantically at the boy.  The boy bows his head down.  I must go to my studies.  I mean not be rude but they can no longer wait.

Knowing the child has been scolded and sent away by the kreen, you turn to her.  Her black eyes and chitin shelled face give no hints to her feelings.  She settles down onto the ground.

"We....speaks....little if...CLIK....her."  
"She is....old.....and the....powers....CLIK-CLIK...weaken her...mind."
"Shes...CLIK...no longer...welcomed...here."
"She has....scared all....inz her....CLIK-CLIK-CLAK  ...insanity"
"The one...you seek....is Veena"

Tallask notices immediately that it has grown quiet near them.  People turn and look at you and Tallask before moving on.

"She...is CLIK-CLAK...cursed."

"She lives....in the south.....east....in the....warrens."

Seemily with no effort- a rush of words enter your minds-

==Veena once tried to standup to the defilers under Kalid-Ma's influence.  Outraged, the defilers tried to remove her from power.  She was working on new very powerful, near epic powerful abilities.  The defilers struck and were then were attacked back.  Both parties were reduced to insanity.==  

==Veena was highly respected by myself.  She was instrumental in allowing myself- a kreen- to be admitted here.  Please-  do not bring harm to her.==

"Klik....ask for...her in the...southern...klik....warrens.  She....lives....CLIK ...above a potter's....make-place."

The large insectiod bows and turns from you.  All eyes are on you.  When you leave, you still feel their eyes on you...and know many of these are fact...not just the jitters.


----------



## megamania (Feb 4, 2003)

DARKSUN
KILLER IN KALIDNAY
ENWORLD
SEGMENT 010

Sodor smiles.  There could be only one of us that would aid a templar.  The Tohr-kreen cliks frantically at the boy.  The boy bows his head down.  I must go to my studies.  I mean not be rude but they can no longer wait.

Knowing the child has been scolded and sent away by the kreen, you turn to her.  Her black eyes and chitin shelled face give no hints to her feelings.  She settles down onto the ground.

"We....speaks....little if...CLIK....her."  
"She is....old.....and the....powers....CLIK-CLIK...weaken her...mind."
"Shes...CLIK...no longer...welcomed...here."
"She has....scared all....inz her....CLIK-CLIK-CLAK  ...insanity"
"The one...you seek....is Veena"

Tallask notices immediately that it has grown quiet near them.  People turn and look at you and Tallask before moving on.

"She...is CLIK-CLAK...cursed."

"She lives....in the south.....east....in the....warrens."

Seemily with no effort- a rush of words enter your minds-

==Veena once tried to standup to the defilers under Kalid-Ma's influence.  Outraged, the defilers tried to remove her from power.  She was working on new very powerful, near epic powerful abilities.  The defilers struck and were then were attacked back.  Both parties were reduced to insanity.==  

==Veena was highly respected by myself.  She was instrumental in allowing myself- a kreen- to be admitted here.  Please-  do not bring harm to her.==

"Klik....ask for...her in the...southern...klik....warrens.  She....lives....CLIK ...above a potter's....make-place."

The large insectiod bows and turns from you.  All eyes are on you.  When you leave, you still feel their eyes on you...and know many of these are fact...not just the jitters.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 4, 2003)

Before turning to leave, Sorren pressed a hand full of ceramic [5cp] into the hand of the Tohr-kreen. He bowed. "A small contribution to the school. Thank you for your assistance. I assure you, Veena will not be harmed by my actions."

Sorren refused to use the phrase; "will not be harmed by my _hand_". People who knew him, knew that his hands where not what should be feared. It was his mind... Most talented in the Way took care not to refer to the physical body in metaphors. 

Had he used the word "hand", Cha'ka would have likely cought it, and would have saw it as a veiled threat or deception. He hoped his act of charity would be remembered by the kreen. He might have use for a Seer in the future and it was always a good idea to start negotiotions on good terms.

As he and Tallask walked out, his voice softly echoed in the elf's mind. _Take care. They still watch._

[OOC: Missive]


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 4, 2003)

As Sorren converses with the Kreen, Tallask looks about, uncomfortable in the presence of so many true Mindbenders.  He attempts to locate others like him - people with skills in weapons as well as the Way, and keeps his eyes peeled as well as he can.  He is silent during the entire conversation, content to play the role of the bodyguard, albeit one with clear psychic abilities (tattoos, psychoactive skin, Psi-crystal, psionic items).  As they leave, he lays a water skin at the kreens feet, and bows slightly and awkwardly, then follows Sorren out.

Once they leave the compound, he turns to Sorren.  "To the warrens, then?  I'd prefer to be there during the day, and my powers won't last that much longer before I must reactivate them"

OOC: He activated Chyrsalis, LMW, and Animal Affinity (Con) and Animal Affinity (Str) for 6 pp before heading in to the city.  They last 6 hours.

Every am he activates Chy, LMW and AA (Con) before he sets out.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 4, 2003)

"Hass.  Yes, HASS."  Odten repeats to the half-deaf human crouched on the pavement in front of him.  Whistling in annoyance, he again gives the man's name.  "Yes, Hass.  We need to find him, because if the Templars get to him first, he's not going to be much use to us.  There's a ceramic piece for the creature that directs us to him."

(Attempting to Bluff the human, +9 Bluff skill)


----------



## Velenne (Feb 5, 2003)

Dukotti stands beside the brooding woman, waiting for her to do something besides sit there.  But before too long, he grows bored and grabs her by the arm.  His grip is unyeilding as he leads them out of the tavern and in the direction of the Broken Lizard.  Hopefully before they arive, whatever kreen has a hold of her tongue will loosen itself.


----------



## silvertable81 (Feb 6, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Dukotti stands beside the brooding woman, waiting for her to do something besides sit there.  But before too long, he grows bored and grabs her by the arm.  His grip is unyeilding as he leads them out of the tavern and in the direction of the Broken Lizard.  Hopefully before they arive, whatever kreen has a hold of her tongue will loosen itself. *




 "I SUGGEST you unhand me. I'll follow, we just need to think a bit more." I'm not sure how to impersonate a Templar, so I'll just go in acting as though I own the place and everyone in it. "You, Big Boy can be my bodyguard, but you'll need a nicer shirt."

OOC; If necessary, Suggest IS the power. Also OOC, sorry I didn't reply for a bit, my wife gave away my keyboard. (No, really, She did.)
-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black


----------



## Velenne (Feb 6, 2003)

The great elf releases the woman when she asks, giving her a dark look.  This one liked to give orders did she?  Well he would be no one's slave, much less this pretty little thing.  

A shirt would be a different matter.  In the lifestyle of a gladiator, his scars were his story.  The circular scar in left shoulder from the wildling's impaler, the long jagged tear across his chest that had ruined one of his nipples (the mul had paid dearly for that), the countless lines across his back from untold numbers of lashings, all were attached to a memory, a smell, a taste (usually blood -his or someone else's), which he could recollect and take pride in for he had survived them all.  He could share stories with other fighters on this scar or that one.  It was a way for them to bond.  Some gladiators had self-inflicted scars which marked them as part of a secret sub-guild known only to each other.  But not Dukotti.  No gladiator had ever earned his trust.  To him, it was stupid to put such faith in another pit fighter.  In the end, they would die too soon, perhaps by your own hand.

But now he was playing a very different game.  And just as he had covered the brand on his head, he realized, he would also need to cover his scars for they would demarkate him just as readily.  Dukotti could be cunning in the pits, but he needed a new cunning now.  

"Fine, you will buy me a shirt.  But I will not be your servant, " he grins, "though I could be your lover instead."


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 6, 2003)

OOC: In case any one needs them, there are OOC and Rogue's Gallery threads set up for this game at the following locations.

Rogue's Gallery Thread

Killer in Kalidnay OOC Thread


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 6, 2003)

[OOC: Waiting on DM response before posting.]


----------



## megamania (Feb 7, 2003)

DARKSUN
KILLER IN KALIDNAY
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 011

Odten is quite disgusted by the homeless man he trys to question.  Drinchek spots a smudge of purple pollen along his nose.  This man is using drugs (pollen from Purple Rose) and is in his own world currently.

A small boy however is seen eyeing the money.  His head bobs and weaves following the coin in the irratated Pterran's hand.
"I could help maybe good sirs.  I'm awefully hungry though."


----------



## megamania (Feb 7, 2003)

DARKSUN
KILLER IN KALIDNAY
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 012

You are fortunate in that the Tavern you seek is near the market.  You find a respectable shirt for 5 Ceramic Bits and if you wish- perfumed dust to make Dukotti more pleasing to yourself.  You see a robe that matches the colors of a templar's robe.  This will cost a hefty 25 Ceramic Bits.

[  Something of note-  a templar of rank (non-neo) has a shaved   
   head, badge of honor and rings of rank.  The rinks you may be    able to fake, but not the other two.]

There is much action currently in the market area.  Rumors both of you hear involve illegal sales and magic users.

After a few missed turns you find the "Boken Lizard Tavern" located on the Outerway across from the Kalidnay Forest.  It is a two story building that is well kept.  Typically these building house the owner and his family upstairs, run business on the groundfloor with a basement used for storage.


----------



## megamania (Feb 7, 2003)

DARKSUN
KILLER IN KALIDNAY
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 013

It will take you 1/2 hour to reach the area described.  Taking the shortest route (legal that is) you walk by two of the three small ponds/lakes kept within the city.  

Nearing the area Sorren hears someone mention the name "Krook".   You recall him being mentioned in the memory crystal as a bubbling idiot of a templar.

Do you investigate or continue looking for Veena's residence?


----------



## Jarval (Feb 7, 2003)

Odten pulls a morsel of food out of his backpack and tosses it over to the boy.

"Have that.  I have more, if you can help us find Hass.  And you'll earn yourself some coin.  A good deal?"


----------



## Velenne (Feb 7, 2003)

Dukotti gives the woman her due, even with her body covered by the robes, she is still alluring.  To a _datto_, anyway.  He may as well ravage a wildling.  Still, his vicious side gets the best of him.  The elf reaches over and tickles the underside of her chin like a child,

"We've arrived, my little purple flower.  Let's flush out a rat."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 7, 2003)

Sorren stopped in his tracks, turned, and tried to locate the person who said the templar's name.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 7, 2003)

Tallask glances about as well, trying to locate the source, and see if there is a templar about.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 7, 2003)

Drinchek pulls his robes tight to him against the sun, his ragged shrouds blowing in the hot wind.  He waits to see if Odten can get the boy to take them where they need to go.


----------



## megamania (Feb 7, 2003)

DARKSUN
KILLER IN KALIDNAY
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 014

Tallask and Sorren look to see where and whom spoke the name "Krook".  What you see are three city-slaves with rags covering their noses and mouths.  They are peering into what looks like a well.  One of them looks ill.


Odten seems to be winning over the boy.  The boy picks up the food and greedily consumes it.  The boy holds out his hand for payment first.  If none comes quickly he shrugs his shoulders and trys to lead you down the street.  He is careful to not lose the slow moving feeble  looking Pterran.

"Haas is hiding from the Templars down here.  Do you know what he did?   Is there a reward?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 7, 2003)

Sorren looked at Tallask and nodded in the direction of the city-slaves.

As he approached them, he reached out with his mind and very subtly touched the subconsiousness of the closest of the three. An uncomfortable chill, as if they where being watched, passed over those nearby.

[OOC: Sorren manifests Befriend.]

As he drew near, he nodded. 

"I believe I overheard one of you speak a name familiar to me. Do any of you know this.... Krook?"


Befriiend
Telepathy (Cha) [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Psion 0
Display: Me (see text)
Manifestation Time: 1 round
Range: Short (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: 1 individual
Duration: 1 round
Savings Throw: Will negates
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 1
This talent allows you to combine a subtle mental push to any attempt to befriend someone or to establish rapport. You receive a +4 circumstance bonus to Charisma-based checks to influence
reaction. This only works on one individual for one check each time this power is manifested.

His DC to save is d20 + 4
If he fails, my diplomacy, bluff, and intimidate all increase to +11.
I now have 9 remaining free Talent uses.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 7, 2003)

While Sorren tries to bond with the street rats, Tallask walks over to the well, fairly certain what he might see.  He peers in, wondering what the dead body of Krook will look like.  He also keeps his well-worn longspear in plain sight.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 7, 2003)

"No reward, they want to find him themselves.  I think he may have seen more than is good for him to know.  Shall we say that we feel that it would be better, both for his health and our interests, that he stay alive."  Odten replies to the boy's question.

Walking alongside Drinchek, Odten whispers to the human.  "I don't entirely trust the boy.  Be ready in case this is a trap."


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 8, 2003)

Drinchek shuffles along beside Odten and croaks in hoarse Pterran, "As well you shouldn't, he's just trying to stay alive like everyone else, he has no love for us or any other.  But as long as he stands to gain something and lose nothing, he'll help."

Drinchek is favoring his stiff left leg and it's giving him somewhat of a hobbling gait.


----------



## megamania (Feb 9, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *While Sorren tries to bond with the street rats, Tallask walks over to the well, fairly certain what he might see.  He peers in, wondering what the dead body of Krook will look like.  He also keeps his well-worn longspear in plain sight. *




hahahahaa....CON check...failed miserably!!!!!   sorry....had to react immediately to this.


----------



## megamania (Feb 9, 2003)

DARKSUN
KILLER IN KALIDNAY
ENWORLD
SEGMENT 015

Tallask and Sorren go to the city slaves.  One looks ill and when Tallask walks over he moves aside.   The others though they acknowledge his presence continue to watch below.  Tallask moves very quickly to the well and puts his head over the well and discovers the wind was going from his back.  A strong sickly sweet armona smell reaches out and loosens his last meal.  Tallask becomes sick from the smell of the city sewer and fertilizer processing area for the city's crop fields.

While Tallask leaves, the other city-slave returns looking a bit green still.  One of the other two slaves calls out in a weak voice - Krook....Agent Krook....you have visitors here.

A few moments go by then you can hear something climbing out.  The slaves give a wide birth.

Sorren, holding his ground since he did get a whiff of it at a distance, watches a dwarf climb out of the sewer entrance.  He is coated head to toe in sewer waste.  He seems unbothered but it.

In a gleeful manner-    Hiya!  I am Krook.  What may I do for you?  He holds out a hand.


----------



## megamania (Feb 9, 2003)

DARKSUN
KILLER IN KALIDNAY
ENWORLD
SEGMENT 016

Drinchek and Odten follow the boy through a series of crooked alleys of makeshift tent houses.  The homes here are constructed of anything available for use; wood, bone, cloth, skins and loose stone.  You are in the true poorest section of the city.

Both of you hear something behind you as you reach a deadend.  The boy's demenor changes.  I must ask for any more food and money you have.   There are three more boys and a young woman now behind you.  Each have small clubs that could very well have once been pieces of the buildings you passed by.


----------



## megamania (Feb 9, 2003)

Unless you folks want to get something else at the market, you have reached the Tavern-   await actions.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 9, 2003)

Drinchek unshoulders his satchel and pulls out a day's meals of hard rations and begins distributing it.

"As for the coins, those take a moment to get to...  Hang on while I grab them out of the astral," Drinchek croaks hoarsely.

Drincheck silently manifests Astral Construct III without moving.

In front of him a mound of shiny slick ectoplasm pours out the astral as Drinchek moves up to it as if to search through it.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 9, 2003)

Odten snarls at the woman and the boys, but plays along with Drinchek.

"Aye, my companion has most of our coin.  We thought we'd avoid pickpockets, but it seems you know better than to try that."

The pterran's hand grasps a piece of red cotton hanging from his belt, readying himself to cast _summon swarm_ once Drinchek's construct takes shape.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 9, 2003)

Tallask wipes his mouth, and looks at the foul dwarf.  "You live down there?  Has your nose been taken by a Kank?!"  He again lets Sorren do most of the talking, though.


----------



## megamania (Feb 10, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
ENWORLD 
SEGMENT 016

The woman stiffens up hearing "astral".  

"Mindbenders or worse-   Defilers!"  She rushes forward striking the hands of Odten whom continues to hold onto his wool.  One boy stiffens up in fear.  Another takes a swing at Odten but misses.  
The boy that lead you here crawls quickly through a hole in the building next to him escaping.


----------



## silvertable81 (Feb 10, 2003)

"Dukotti, you must wait until we know each other better if you're to BE my lover, but if you're going to pose as a lover, you'll need more than a new shirt." Jayde looks the man up and down paying attention to the scars, especially the one near his navel, tiny but deadlier than many of the others. "I didn't ask you be my servant, simply to pose as one, the place we are going to, nobody pays attention to servants. Look no-one in the eye and you will seem to be only a prop. Mind you I will not think of you in that way, but YOU seem to be the one wanting to hide." Jayde finds a proper place and replaces her gear with the Courtier's Outfit and appropriate jewelry to NOT blend into the back. "If I can't fake being a Templar, I'll fake being his liason." 
-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 10, 2003)

Initiative: 13 (12 roll +1 mod)

Drinchek finishes shaping the mound of ectoplasm in front of him into what he imagines an angel looks like.  It's ectoplasmic body is muscular and well formed with finely shaped wings and a long, lean build.

Astral Construct III with Additional Attack, Armor, Fly, and Trip

The construct flies over and swings an ectoplasmic fist at one of Odten's assailants.

Attack Roll: 16 (11 roll +5 mod), Damage 11 (6 roll +5 mod), Automatic Trip attempt if hit strength check: 10 (7 roll +3 mod)
Construct is AC 17, Spd 40/60 fly (average), hp 13


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 10, 2003)

Not for the first time, Sorren was thankful for the mask covering his nose. He looked at the offered hand, but simply nodded greetings at the putrid dwarf before him.

"Krook is it? The templar Krook?"

Sorren found it unlikly that this pitiful creature could possibly hold the rank of templar.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 10, 2003)

Dukotti shrugged at the logic.  It was a good plan.  If was inconspicuous, perhaps they would fail to see him until it was too late.  Still, he would be close enough to where he could watch and hear the conversation.  Besides, he enjoyed making people walk on glass around him.  On numerous occasions, he had loosened an opponent's bladder with a simple gaze.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 10, 2003)

Initiative: 2+3= 5

"Defilers!"  Odten bellows in fury.  "You don't know of what you speak!  I am a druid, and the lands are my ally!  I protect them and they aid me."

Odten casts his spell and hundreds of spiders boil up out of the ground around the woman's feet.  They swarm up over her, biting at any exposed skin.

"You will leave us now, or I will have the land strip the living flesh from your bones!"  The pterran orders the thieves.


----------



## megamania (Feb 10, 2003)

DARKSUN
KILLER IN KALIDNAY
EN WORLD 
SEGMENT 017

The young woman shrieks as the spiders cover her.  "Damned Defilers!  I'll report you to the guards"  She turns and runs.  After being struck , one fellow would-be thief turns and runs.  Only one boy remains, still frozen in fear  "De..de...defilers ...don't kill me."

"Don't turn me into a toad....please."


Tallask and Sorren

"Templar..?   posh!  I'm no templar!  I just work here for the city keeping it green and vibrant!"  What can I do for you?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 10, 2003)

Drinchek instructs the construct to follow and harry the dangerous woman but avoid killing her, as he approaches the cowering boy.  Collecting whatever of his food stuffs the others had dropped he kneels down and offers them to him.

His quiet voice is soft and scratchy as every as he says, "We are not defilers, and would not do such a thing, my friend is a pr--druid.  We simply want to find Hass.  Can you take us to him please?  No harm will come to you."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 10, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> *"Templar..?   posh!  I'm no templar!  I just work here for the city keeping it green and vibrant!"  What can I do for you? *




"A body was recently found within the sewers, near the South Gate Treants. Being a.... resident..... of the sewers yourself, what can you tell me?" With his right hand he held his obsidian staff. With the other, he moved his cloak aside and patted his belt pouch.


----------



## silvertable81 (Feb 11, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Dukotti shrugged at the logic.  It was a good plan.  If was inconspicuous, perhaps they would fail to see him until it was too late.  Still, he would be close enough to where he could watch and hear the conversation.  Besides, he enjoyed making people walk on glass around him.  On numerous occasions, he had loosened an opponent's bladder with a simple gaze. *



 eeeeewwwwww
-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Jarval (Feb 11, 2003)

Odten stands back and lets Drinchek talk with the small human.  He calms himself from his anger, but still mutters the word "defiler" repeatedly and with some venom.


----------



## megamania (Feb 12, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 018

Jayde walks through the doorway of The Broken Lizard Tavern as she owns it.  Dukotti follows but finds it hard to look like a slave.  He comes across even rather strong to be a Bodyguard, or at least a good one.

The tavern is well kept.  There are two groups of noble-like drinkers whom try not to look at you as you enter.  A bartender looks up and squints as if his sight is less than very good.  A bar maiden is picking up used cups from a third table.  She gives a gentle sincere smile to both of you as you take in the place.  A mul bodyguard is seen in the corner.  He sneers showing off his missing teeth.  He has possibly more scars than Dukotti but they appear to be not nearly as life-threatening.  It would be easy to figure him as a powerful brawler and experienced Bouncer.

Everything here stinks of money and pride.  Nearly all of the wood is Afgari (expensive dark red wood that is extremely hardand tough).  Heads of exotic animals are stationed over the bar tender.  They include various lizards, wild dogs and most impresively a Klar (armor plated psionic bear-like beast).  Dukotti successfully spots that the eyes of one of the lizards is obsideon and seems to shine abnormally.  Perhaps magical or psionic for some odd reason.

There are two doors leading into rooms behind the bartender and a set of stairs leading up.   There are two more empty tables and five empty seats at the bar itself.

The maiden steps up to you.  "Welcome."


----------



## megamania (Feb 12, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 019

"Ugggg!  yes how the pieces of the body stunk!"  I could smell it before I even entered the sewer.  Damn impolite and improper to caste pieces of a body into my sewer."  The dwarf honestly seems peeved by this.


"Templar?"  Nahhh...I just help 'em out a bit.  Seems none of them like to grow a good root.  You got that problem there laddies?"  He gently punches one worker in the shoulder leaving a massive brown stain on his bare skin.

"Yup-  found him here...oh a day or two ago.  Suspect he was noble.  Wore perfume....how unclean and unnatural!"   Course Templar Denz (the original templar investigating this whose memory crystal the party holds) wanted me to keep that quiet.  Ain't me fault he got himself torn up and hidden in my workplace."

Sorren notices the large flys begin to soar about the man's shoulder where touched by Krook. 

"So- why you guys curious?  Lost a noble have yah?"


----------



## megamania (Feb 12, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 020

Still quite scared, the one boy answers the question as best he can.

"Haas is not right.  He wakes in his sleep screaming.  When we ask him what he saw he begins to reply then seems to grow dumb.  He has been cursed.  He has been kicked out of his residence by the agents of the Rat King.  You may find him several alleys up in the refuge pile.  He sits there in the heat of day moving his mouth but saying nothing.  He is crazy...completely crazy."

The boy watches your hands fearing the casting of a spell to kill him or turn him into a creature less than a dung beetle.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 12, 2003)

The competitive warrior in Dukotti can't help but sneer back.  Of all the gladiators, mul's are to be respected most for their strength, prowess, and neverending stamina.  This stunted thing was hardly a gladiator -more like a slug without eyestalks.  Yes, he would call the creature Slug.  

Following Jayde, his eyes will never leave the mul's.  He stares hard and unyeilding, a small smile creasing his lips.  The elf absently swings the spiked end of his chain with his far hand, his other palm resting on the pommel of his sword.  Which would it be for this one?  The chain or the sword?

_Intimidate +10_

Coming back to reality, Dukotti gets a sense of his bearings again.  He's not in the pit anymore.  This is a damned tavern.  The mul is just a slug.  Instead, he'll turn his attention back to his surroundings, noting any other warriors in the room, quickest exits, and the strange obsidian eye.


----------



## silvertable81 (Feb 12, 2003)

Jayde walks confidently to the bar, and tries to smooge the tender.
_Diplomacy +21_ 
She asks if there have been any lurkers around the bar, possibly outside, possibly in, definitely nervous.
_Gather Information +14_ 
 She takes not a second glance at the Mul, preferring to infer knowledge at a glance. She looks at the eye.
_Know; Psionics +17/ Psicraft +12_ 
-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2003)

_Rat King, eh?  I suppose even in squalor there is a pecking order wherein the strong feed upon the weak._

Drinchek pauses then whispers to the boy, "Do not fret, we will do you no harm, can you take us to poor Haas please?  Maybe we can help him.  After that you can run away from us and tell your friends how you barely escaped us.  Or if you'd like you can stay with us.  I can pay you a few bits a week to be sort of a runner for us if you'd like.  Everybody needs friends......"

Drinchek's hobbled form remains crouched before the boy.


----------



## megamania (Feb 12, 2003)

killer in kalidnay
darksun
en world
segment 021

Jadye asks her question which confuses the bar tender a bit.  "Madame- how long have you been here in Kalidnay?  Are you here to ask childish questions or get a drink?  I serve the best Kank Honey Ale though you look like the elven wine type."  As he says this he is quite taken by you.  
Not bothering to ask he pulls out wine and poors it for you.  He leans close to you-  "Madame-  people whom deal in the art frequent here...quiet like.  I ignore them, the templars ignore them assuming we pay them enough.  It's the way here.  Please- do not start any trouble."  He arches his eyebrow towards the nobles whom are either taking in the view or listening in on the conversation.

At only a quick glance, Jadye can guess if the eyes have special abilities it would be possibly profitable for such a meeting place but it was Dukotti that noticed it for what it may be   

Dukotti is caught up in his staredown with the bouncer and fails to notice three new custumers that arrive until they sidestep you. One is a templar.

One of the people with the templar looks over at a table of other nobles.  "Hey- Jutter....how goes the new mine?  Your boy found yet?"  There is obvious hatred between these two.  The bouncer turns his attention to them instead now.


----------



## megamania (Feb 12, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 022

The boy walks just ahead of you to a dark smelly alley.  He points there then sheepishly looks at his feet before bolting away.  After watching the boy run through the wandering mass of people you lose sight of him.  

Returning your attention to the alley you can see two homeless humans whom are totally pitiful to look at.  They have tunneled a shelter under a refuge pile of debris.  Rats and other vermin are visible but scitterish at your approach.


----------



## megamania (Feb 12, 2003)

As a general comment-  there is about 5 hours of light left.  It is the afternoon now (think 3 o'clock with darkness at 9)


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2003)

Drinchek nods to Odten and walks in side by side with him, looking around warily as he heads over to the lump that was pointed out by the boy.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 12, 2003)

"Bright lad, I thought, shows promise..."  Odten says to himself.  He follows after Drinchek, keeping his staff handy.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 12, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> *"So- why you guys curious?  Lost a noble have yah?" *




"We're looking for the killer. Anything else you could tell us that might be of value?"


----------



## Velenne (Feb 12, 2003)

Dukotti simply finishes casing the room before resuming his stalwart position next to Jayde.  He pays far less attention to her and her doings than he does to the room and its occupants.  Particularly the templar.

Scanning the crowd, he'll also look for anyone suspicious or who may be additionally nervous from the presence of the templar.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 13, 2003)

bump....


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 13, 2003)

OOC: Megamania, please check our OOC thread.


----------



## megamania (Feb 15, 2003)

Sorry I'm ignorant....what do you mean by OCC?


----------



## Velenne (Feb 16, 2003)

_OOC = Out of Character.  We have a seperate thread in the "Talking the Talk" forum where all of us can discuss things happening in-game.  There's also a thread in the Rogue's Gallery with all (or most *hint hint*) of our characters posted so each of us can go back and look at one-another's descriptions. _


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 16, 2003)

Tallask nods to the dwarf.  "A wise woman told us to seek you out, that you would help us.  We're looking for anything on him - why he died, who killed him, who saw it, where he died, whatever."

He then lapses back into silence.


----------



## megamania (Feb 17, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 023

"The body..?  oh yes..here",  Krook digs into his pocket.  His eyes look to the heavens with his tongue sticking out the corner of his mouth.  After rummaging for a moment he switchs to the other pocket and pulls out a nasty looking bundle, "Got it!"

"This is the proof I was looking for that the kid was a noble" 

He unwraps the cloth exposes a decayed hand with a large ring on it.  He spits onto it and trys to clean it but finds all of his clothes are much nastier than the surface of the ring he is trying to clean.  A city- slave offers a rag which Krook gleefully takes.

"House Attar...guess this is the missing boy.  Strange, he was expecting a gold mine but thus far seven parts of him have appeared here in my sewers."  Krook looks perplexed.

Krook looks around then hands the ring to a servant.  "You know what to do with it."  The servant looks nervously at the two of you then runs off.

Krook looks long and hard at you now.  "I hope you find out whom did this.  I haven't told others but I have found pieces of humans for the past week now.  Usually only gnawed remains...nothing identifiable like this.  Whoever or whatever is doing this needs to be stopped.  It may interfer with the sewer ecosystem and I can't allow that.  What specifically can I help you with?"  Krook now appears like a very dirty dwarf on a mission rather than the idiot he has been appearing like.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 17, 2003)

"We appreciate your help. We may have need to call on you as a guide should we have to enter the sewers to further investigate." With that, he nodded slightly. "We must be going, but we shall return soon."

With another slight nod that took in everyone, he turned and continued on. As he walked, he looked to Tallask. "What do you think? Some kind of creature hiding in the sewers?"


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 17, 2003)

Tallask shrugs.  "It could well be - there's things in the wilds that could easily do this.  But to try to hide the pieces in the sewers, if that is what is happening...."  He turns to call back to Krook as they are leaving.  "Friend dwarf - two questions.   Have you found any wounds that seem to be made by weapons?  And did you find any bodies in the sewers, or have the parts been purposefully thrown there?"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 17, 2003)

Odten goes up to one of the huddled humans and speaks up.

"You Haas?"


----------



## megamania (Feb 18, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 024

The Dwarf thinks long and hard.  I know not if these were killed by claw or weapon.  I know the non-stricted areas of the sewers and nothing could do that that lives within it.  Some injuries are claw and bite marks for sure.   Others....I'm not as sure.  I am convinced the bodies were placed here to hide them however.  The parts are too scattered to suggest a creature....some parts were hidden in cracks and the such.  Fah!   


"You Haas?"  Odten asks.  
"Ahhhhh!" yells a started man.  His eyes are crazed and he is pale.   "The dragon's ghost has come for me!"  He trys to claw and crawl further into the pile but can not get a hand hold.  


"pi$$ off Vander!  At least MY son is willing to learn his father's way.  He dosen't want want to dress up as a templar wanna-be"  The templar grows tense and flush.  "I am a templar you fool!  If you were not of higher standing I would have you put into the mines with your son!"
"Is that a fact?  your boy made the templerate?  Bah-  good for him.  He is doing better than his father by far."

"Please...please gentlemen...calm yourselves.  Both Jayde and Dukotti feel a warm feeling of compliance wash over them.  Dukotti takes a seat no longer the tense warrior he normally is.  Jayde (Psi Craft) recognizes the use of psionics to control emotions.  You suspect it originates from the fake eyes in the head piece.

Suddenly the bartender and several others look busy.  In walks a large man, an obvious warrior, in the garb of a senior templar.  He looks about sternly at everyone.  He then moves to the bar.  Sweetened water is prepared for him immediately by the bar tender.  He takes a sip then gulps it in one single swallow.  Straightening his head upright he slowly turns to Jutter.

"Word has it Quarlla never went to the mines....he was doing something else.  What do you have to say of that Nobleman Jutter Attar?"
"Remember-   I am the High Templar of Justice within this city.  I AM the law."

Jayde recalls his name to be Tenk.  He has the power to back up his threats to the nobleman.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 18, 2003)

Drinchek looks at Odten then wonders what his take of him would be.  Thinking better of it, he turns the other way so as not to give the addled man more visions.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 18, 2003)

Dukotti sits down, a somewhat curious look upon his face.  He blinks and looks directly at each of the people talking in turn.  His warrior instincts sort them from greatest to weakest threat but for some reason it doesn't really matter to him.  He'll watch the exchange and wait for Jayde to do something important.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 18, 2003)

Clicking his tongue in annoyance, Odten attempts to calm the human.

"You still live, so I doubt I am the Dragon's ghost.  We're here to help you, and who knows, maybe you'll get some coin as well."


----------



## megamania (Feb 18, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 025

The man stares beyond you, not at you.  You....You are not templars...do you work for them?  Do you work for Tenk?   If you work for the High-Templar of Justice then I saw nothing.  tears flow freely down his cheeks from both eyes.  

This man is obviously suffering from a complete emotional breakdown and require patience and coaxing of information.



Jutter Attar looks suddenly pale...my son is lost to me..this I can answer honestly.  What more would you have of me master of justice and the arena?

Does everyone else leave Krook now to his duties?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 18, 2003)

Drinchek hunkers down in the refuse in his rags to wait, in very un-templar like behavior.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 19, 2003)

Odten follows Drinchek's example and sits.  He folds his hands in his lap and speaks gently to the human.

"We don't work for the Templars.  Whatever you tell us will not reach the ears of any who might harm you.  We wish only to keep people safe from this killer, whatever it may be."  He pauses to gauge the humans's reaction, before continuing.  "If you help us find this creature, you will have done your best to save the next victim.  And this killer being stopped might be in your own interests, no?"


----------



## megamania (Feb 20, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 026

(OC-  rolled a natural twenty and a 19 for you guys-  he a 6!  He'll blap!)

The...The creature is tall...7ft at least!   It was reptilian with sharp claws and teeth....I saw it hunting...I saw it ....kill the person.   I...I....I....  wassoscared.Ididn'tknowwhattodo!   (he is losing it but recomposes after a few moments).   It began to...eat him.   It seemed to hestitate at first but after the ...taste of blood...it must have been ravenous.  
A lone templar then appeared.  I could tell by the fact he controlled golems.  The creature darted away into the forest where the Treant guardians were.    They did nothing.  They ignored him.  i thought only the queen could do that!

The figure chased it avioding the trees and it disappeared into the Burdo house.  I stay hid in my secret hiding place until the next day.  I was so afraid.

Then word came to me...Tenk wanted to talk to me.   {crys uncontrollably for about 5 minutes,  he is falling apart before you}   When Tenk wants to talk you you are dead...period.   

Ican'ttakeitanymore!  He is quivering and looks very ill.  He looks ready to bolt.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 20, 2003)

OOC: Yep - no more dwarf talking.

Once they leave the area, Tallask turns to Sorren.  "It sounds as though one of the more savage races might be responsible, I'd bet.  Something intelligent enough to trap and kill a templar, and others, then hide the bodies, but able to rip them apart.  Perhaps some sort of divination on the body parts could be of use?"

He looks about.  "Should we meet the others back at the tavern now, or is there another action that would be useful?"


----------



## silvertable81 (Feb 21, 2003)

As Jayde notices the familiar wash of calming emotions, she tries a Psicraft roll to determine the power in use and attempt to disrupt its effect on Dukotti.

-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Jarval (Feb 21, 2003)

"Thank you, friend.  And perhaps we could persuade Tenk to stop looking for you."  Odten pulls out five ceramics and passes them to Haas.  "Take these.  Get yourself some food, drink, and a better place to sleep, at least for a few nights."  He pats the human on the shoulder.  "Your future may be brighter than you think."

The pterran stands and heads out of the alleyway, waiting for Drinchek to rejoin him.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 21, 2003)

Drincheck rises silently and hobbles after Odten.

"That worked well, we should go back to the tavern to report to the others and see what they have discovered." He whispers as they go.


----------



## megamania (Feb 21, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 027

Jayde concentrates on the obsideon psionic item above her as High-Templar Tenk sneers and puts more pressure on the troubled noble.  Suddenly, even as Dukotti feels more like himself, The nobleman Attar declares the other nobleman a peasant and stands up in an aggresive manner.  The mul body guard pulls out clubs in amazing speed.  But not nearly as amazing as Tenk with his War Maul which should have been plainly visible when he walked in but wasn't.   
Nobleman Attar takes a step forward to confront the other noble when the neo-templar grasps him by the forehead while holding onto a medallion in the other hand. Elderich energy courses up his arm from the medallion...down the other into the stunned and defenseless noble whom screams and drops to his knees.  Blood freely flows from his nose and ears with tears running down his cheeks.  His mouth is open with a silent scream.
The Mul hestitates briefly which allows Tenk to throw his maul crashing into the mul whom then crashes through the wooden wall behind him.  The maul returns to Tenk's waiting hand.
"Justice is served"

(OOC-  Jayde....oops)

Tenk then looks about.  "Never question a templar...even one in training".  He taps the bar and another sweetened water is served promptly.  He looks about and smiles at the chaos and fear he has treated then slugs down his water.  

He prepares to leave then notices Jadye.  A scarey leering face crosses over him.  "And who are you pretty thing?"

Dukotti and Jayde-   what next?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 21, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *OOC: Yep - no more dwarf talking.
> 
> Once they leave the area, Tallask turns to Sorren.  "It sounds as though one of the more savage races might be responsible, I'd bet.  Something intelligent enough to trap and kill a templar, and others, then hide the bodies, but able to rip them apart.  Perhaps some sort of divination on the body parts could be of use?"
> 
> He looks about.  "Should we meet the others back at the tavern now, or is there another action that would be useful?" *




Sorren nodded. "Possibly. A Kreen maybe?" He stopped and peered into the sky. "We still have a few ohours yet. We should try to locate this..Veena."


----------



## Velenne (Feb 21, 2003)

Dukotti has seen warriors unnumbered in his time.  This Tenk is one to be respected -moreso for being a high templar.  No one drops a mul a single blow!

There were vile things afoot that the elf no longer wanted any part of.  Let the templar question Jayde and have his way with her for all he cares.  He had a feeling their informant was either not here, or currently bleeding from his ears on the floor.

Dukotti's legs tense slightly, his knees turning in the chair very slowly toward the door.  For now he waits and listens...


----------



## megamania (Feb 21, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 028

It takes several hundred feet before the smell of Krook and his environment leaves you (but haunts your memories for a few hundred feet more )  Shortly you reach the building you were searching for.   
A 1/2 elf named Kilta addresses you by name and leads you up the stairs to a room.

"She has been expecting you."


Actions?   Door is still closed, about to be opened by the 1/2 elf at the top of the stairs.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorren hesitated slighty before entering the room. He knew enough about seers to know that they knew more than he did. 

He expanded his senses, hoping to pick out the telltale auras left behind by manifestations of the Way. [Detect Psionics]


----------



## Jarval (Feb 21, 2003)

"Good thinking."  Odten is silent for a moment.  "Interesting...  I wonder why the Treant didn't notice our killer?  Perhaps we should check Haas for magic or the Way?  He might be able to sense things others cannot."  He pauses, and heads back to the alleyway.

If he spots Haas again, the pterran will check for onlookers, and if he finds none, cast _detect magic_, focusing on Haas.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 22, 2003)

Tallask nods to the half-elf.  "Thank you, lass."  He does react to her with far less revulsion than a typical elf, if it matters.

He watches the door open, slightly tensed for action, as he's become less than fond of people "expecting" him over his days.  Still, his psionic affinities are active, and he isn't too worried.


----------



## megamania (Feb 24, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
ENWORLD
SEGMENT 029

Tallask and Sorren look into the room.  There are 100's of candles burning.  The walls are black with painted squares of varying hues of gray.  No windows.

Please enter young men
Come in Tallask
Come in Sorren
Questions you are to ask

I am a woman
I am a psion
I am a seer
I am Veena

Questions you have for me
Answers I may have for you
What is your great quandry
Just give me a clue.

The 1/2 elf silently closes the door.  The candles seem to grow brighter and indeed, Veena is a woman.  A 100+ year old woman.  Her eyes seem fixed on something beyond you.  Actions?


----------



## silvertable81 (Feb 24, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> *(OOC-  Jayde....oops)*



Very oops



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> *He prepares to leave then notices Jadye.  A scarey leering face crosses over him.  "And who are you pretty thing?"
> *



Just a local girl, thirsty for some wine. I'm actually here to meet an informant, but I don't know who. Could you help me?

(Best lie is the truth theory at work again.)

-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 24, 2003)

OOC: I used Detect Psionics. Did I detect anything?


----------



## megamania (Feb 24, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *OOC: I used Detect Psionics. Did I detect anything? *




[OOCyour head breaks off and spins rapidly then reattaches]

She is the most powerful Psion/source of Psionic Power you have yet to meet


----------



## megamania (Feb 24, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 030

"An informant?  How....ordinary.  And how would you know this informant?" He asks

Jayde, you notice he is holding something in his hand which is turned down away from your view.  You also feel a wave of energy wash over you.  

"What would he inform you of?  This tavern has...ah, dubious rumors about it."  She is looking eyes with you trying to possibly unnerve you.  You hold your emotions in check but those eyes...those pierceing see my soul for what it is eyes....


Dukotti,  The mul has begun to stir.  He has a massive welt on his chest and head (from hitting the wall).  Though obviously wobbly, the slave goes to the downed (but alive) noble and drags him outside.  His two friends take him from there.
The other two nobles and the noble turned templar seem quite pleased with themselves.  

"Hey there elf...what's your story?" one of the men ask you in obvious attempt to stir more trouble since they have the backup of Tenk.

The bar tender has begun to move his more expensive drinks and better glasses to safer ground and the bar maiden is looking about in obvious dread of another fight.

Actions?


----------



## Velenne (Feb 24, 2003)

The giant elf slowly turns his dispassionate gaze at the little prat speaking to him.  He then sticks a thumb Jayde's way and turns back to keeping an eye on the rest of the bar.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 24, 2003)

As the two entered, Sorren gave a low bow and his eyes widened behind his mask at the power eminating from the old seer. "Mistress Veena, as I'm sure you already know, we come seeking your great wisdom." 

Sorren, always confident in his abilities, is loath to differ to anyone. However, he has great respect for those who have a strong Will than his own. 

"We come seeking answers about the murders. Perhaps you will aid us?"


----------



## megamania (Feb 24, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 031

Murders to resolve?
This is Kalidnay
evidence daily would desolve
Since there is a murder per day

More specific you need to be
If I am to help you at all
Have you any evidence for me
So from from memories I may recall?

Though you question her sanity, the bright flicker remains in her eyes.  She is quite sane...just ...well, odd.

She holds out a shaking elderly hand covered by cheap looking rings and bracelets.  It's a wonder she has the strength to lift her arm with the weight of it all.


----------



## megamania (Feb 24, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 032

Dukotti and Jayde-

"You be wanting that piece of a$$ elf?  Ha  Ha HAHAHAHA!  Looks like ol' Tenk beat you to it."

High Templar of Justice and the Arms whom was beginning to place a hand on Jayde's thigh stops in mid motion-

He turns and stares hard at the noble.  Jayde now can see within his hand his templar symbol, his main access to his elemental powers.  It glows slightly and the noble stiffens up.  The noble turns towards the elf and reaches for his club.

Actions from Jayde and especially Dukotti-


----------



## Velenne (Feb 24, 2003)

Dukotti, having purposely turned his eyes away from the templar, simply shrugs at the comment.  

"The High Templar can do whatever he-?"

Then the warrior instincts kick in.  His body tenses for a brief moment before the adrenaline takes effect.  Mind and body fuse and the elation he feels as he enters combat is second to no other experience.  He _lives_ for this...  

First, he will watch his foe and test for weaknesses.  Dukotti merely stands and watches the templar's next move.

 Stand.  Ready action: If the noble comes within 5' of Dukotti, the elf will perform a Disarm attempt unarmed. (He still threatens per the Always Armed gladiator ability)


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorren reached beneath his cloak and revealed the memory crystal. "Perhaps this will help." He handed it to her.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 25, 2003)

Tallask also bows deeply when they enter the room, in awe of her power.  He unconciously drops all continuing manifestations, as it would be almost heretical to have them active here.

When she asks for more information and Sorren reveals the memory crystal, he pulls out the small piece of cloth he took from the body, and offers that up for further help.


----------



## silvertable81 (Feb 25, 2003)

Jayde will hold action as well, if anyone tries to harm her elf-friend, she'll put a Brain Lock on them. DC; D20+11 
-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## megamania (Feb 25, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 033

The noble makes a clumsy swing at the Elf.  So clusmy in fact that the Elf can easily knock the weapon from his hand.  Jayde- about to act trys to force control over his will but finds her control is not as strong as Tenk's.

The noble's freind and his son just now a templar decide to get the noble and unless stopped- drag him out of the bar.

Tenk stares at the Nobleman Attar hard.  "We will talk again...soon."  Understanding the demand to leave, they do.  The bartender, maiden and Mul seem to have all found something else to do in the storeroom.

"Sorry for that my lovely Purple flower, but I wished to speak to you and the elf in person"  His eyes have a bloodlust within them and a cruel smile.

Actions?


----------



## megamania (Feb 25, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 034

Drinchek and Odten sence no magic on Haas as he leaves.  They wonder around a bit digesting the info they got.

Killer-

appearance-   tall...reptilian

Killing method-  hunter....used claws and teeth

possible reason-   food?  (though hestitant at first)

why it ran-   someone controlling a golem appeared

Where it ran-  thru forest into Burdo House

More questions-   Treant servants within forest are set to attack any but the queen.  Did not attack the killer.  Queen?


A templar investigating this dies.

Next templar given the assignment gives it to specific adventurers whom generally have not ever met before.

Tenk, high-templar of Justice, wants to talk to haas whom is convinced he means harm to Haas.

More questions than answers.

Less than two hours until dark when you told the templar you would met again.  

Do you return there?
Do you go to the Broken Lizard Tavern?

Something else?


----------



## megamania (Feb 25, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 035

Ahhh yesssss...yes   The memory crystal

Stares at it still within your hand

Ahhh yesssss...yes   Cloth worn by a victum...a dirty smelly victum

Stares at it while still in your hand.

The crystal and the rings and bracelets on her left hand glow.  A gentle breeze comes from no where and leaves just as quickly.  A pained and fearful look comes over her face.

She begins to breath hard....turning her head quickly side to side.  

"It hunts me!!!!!   The killer of Kalidnay hunts me!!!!!!  she is moving and twitching as if running and tripping.  A silent faraway sound of wood falling over can just be heard.  This is when you reliese that somehow YOU TWO are becoming part of her vision!

The templar is running across the crop fields towards buildings with light.  He turns over his shoulder to watch.  Only stars and the moons are seen.   Then a large 7 to 8 foot tall gaunt creature leaps with awesome grace and agility over a fence and becomes visible in the moons light.   Reptilian,  some clothes,  jewelery   then you see it strike the templar.  Veela crys out in pain!

Then...it speaks!

"You will NOT speak of what she does!  Not now!  Not ever!"  All sound goes away, then slowly the image goes away...but it continues to haunt you....."

Breathing hard...unhealthy for her as you know,  Veena slowly comes out of it.   

"Did you retrieve the second crystal?"  There were two.  Each used.   Her age and rhymes having almost disappear.



Clothe will be next


----------



## Velenne (Feb 25, 2003)

Dukotti merely rises to his full height and glares at the noble.  His pulse pounding, his senses heightened, he waits for his opponent's next move. 

But watching the worm's friends drag him off, the elf can't help but feel a bit disappointed.  It would have been excellent fun to throttle the bastard with his bare hands.

Content to having won a fight without ever taking a swing, he'll sit back down and smile grimly before turning to listen to the High Templar....the informant?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorren leaned on his staff to steady himelf after the psychic onslaught. "S-second c-c-crystal?" He took a deap breath and centered his mind. "No mistress. We were not aware of a second crystal. Where can we find it?"


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 25, 2003)

Tallask curses under his breath.  "Thrice-Damned templars - always hiding something."

He turns to Veena, and looks at her, echoing Sorren's question.  "You have told us much - we hope you can tell us more about the second crystal."


----------



## silvertable81 (Feb 26, 2003)

"Well, now, sir, that we have the place to ourselves," says Jayde as she begins to round the bar looking for the drink no-one seems willing to buy her, " We were asked to find a murderer. The notes we were given led us to believe there would be an informant here, if that is not you, I fear the worst for whoever it was."  Search +3 to find the drinks she likes behind the bar  " Perhaps, being the Templar of Justice, you may wish to share any information you have concerning the situation."

-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## megamania (Feb 26, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 036

Looking about Jayde, you find the "good" stuff was taken away in case of a fight.  There is some spiced Tyrian Kank Nector that the bar tender missed.  Has a strong aftertaste but hits the spot still.

"Notes?   What notes would that be?   What murder?  Which Templar?"  He seems truely in the dark on the subject.  He continues to follow you visually but always keeps his body in a mobile position in case the elf does something harmful (to himself ,not the templar).

"I ask again,  What notes?"


----------



## megamania (Feb 26, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 037

Slipping towards her original self-

Two shards there be
One to be found 
as we can see
the other lost when abound

The second one
he had at first
But before he was torn to the bone 
It was lost before his heart burst

In the city crop
a secret hides
for murders to stop
you must choice sides

Suddenly a strong burst of wind comes from no where.  Most of the candles go dark.  The room is spinning and you can not tell who screams- her or uourself.

You smell burnt flesh and hair.  
Smoke is thick in the air.
The city is no longer fair
The cause you can not declare
Fires commune everything near
The city dead is now clear

Both of you awaken from this nightmarish vision vomiting (again!) and sick.  Who-what-how-where- HUH!?!?

Only two candles remain lit now

The psychic is unconscience or worse....


----------



## Jarval (Feb 26, 2003)

Odten walks towards the Broken Lizard, hoping to catch up with his companions.  He's deep in thought, troubled by the new knowledge gained over the last few hours.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 26, 2003)

Drinchek follows along though he notes they are headed to the wrong tavern, figuring that Odten is checking on the flamboyant woman, he shrugs and follows along.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 26, 2003)

Kneeling, Sorren removed his crystal mask and shook the vomit from it. He wiped his face clean with his cloak and, shaking off what he could, hung the soiled mask from his belt.

"What the..." he looked up and saw the seer now slumped unmoving. He looked at Tallask. "You ok?"


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 27, 2003)

Tallask looked around blearily.  "I...I...what in the Hells was that?"  He wipes himself off, and takes stock.  "Apparently I am, yes."  He spies the psychic, and stumbles over to check on her.


----------



## megamania (Feb 27, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 038

Kilta bursts into the room.  "Damn Freize and his magics!  I hope he rots in thr Gray forever!"  She rushes over to the fallen psion ignoring your prone bodies.  (luckily she did not step on you or masks/equipment)


She spends a few eternity long seconds checking her over.  "She will live".  She uprights the psion and requests something unusaul of you.  She asks you to take a memory crystal from her and think about everything you just heard.  She dosen't reliese you experienced the psychic trauma with Veena.

"This is the third time in ten days!  Whatever it means, is not good.  Time is growing short"  Great sorrow crosses her face.  "If only she would not refuse to leave the city", she says quietly under her breath.  Both of you hear her.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 27, 2003)

"If she were willing to leave, where would you take her," Sorren asked. "Nowhere is safe."

He took a moment to compose himself. "What's wrong with her? Why have her visions grown so traumatic?"


----------



## silvertable81 (Feb 28, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> *"I ask again,  What notes?" *



 Well, we don't have any actual notes yet, that's why we need our contact.


----------



## megamania (Feb 28, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 039

Rocking and carrassing the psion like a child , Kilta speaks in soft and quiet tones.

1 year ago Veena was trying to perfect a new clairvoyant power that allowed her to see and influence the future before it ever happened.  While manifesting/developing this week long power she was attacked by a defiler hired by someone from Tyr.  As one would know, when experimenting on "Epic" levels, interruptions can be deadly.  The end result was the defiler was killed and now Veena's powers of foresight are out of control and driving her crazy.

She has insisted that I record all of her "visions" for study.  However, for the past three months, all she dreams of is the destruction of a city...our city.  We do not know if this is to come or if it is a side effect curse effect from the psionic/magical dual.  Many of her dreams are crazed.  This is why she was removed from the psionics academy.

As for leaving...she has lived in Kalidnay all of her life.  It's not as much as being able to leave but wanting to.

"eeeerrrrrrrr..."   Veena is stirring and seems dazed and disoriented still.

"How many?" she inquires weakly

"Two"

"Fewer yet...the time comes near."  She is pale and quite tired.

Kilta gives you a look communicating the session is over-  come back later.  A winged lizard flutters through the open doorway and lands on Kilta's shoulder.  It watches you as if to say "Well..?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 28, 2003)

Sorren, stared at the lizard creature a moment, then turned to the door. "Thank you Veena. May you find water and shade", he said, then slipped out the door.

When they got outside, he looked at Tallask. "Am I to assume you saw the vision that I did? A large reptilan creature, most likely responsible for the deaths... 'In the city crop
a secret hides'...she gave us a lot to work with...we need to find that crystal."

OOC: Does Sorren know enough about the city to know what "the city crop" might be? I don't.


----------



## megamania (Mar 1, 2003)

The interior of the city has a large crop field of Purple Roses and generic crops to feed the city's rich.  It is about 1 mile wide and 2-3 long.  sections of it are off limits to all but Templars.  perhaps Jayzon could give you "special permission" to search so long as no damage is done to the crops.


----------



## megamania (Mar 2, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 040

You come here looking for an informant and no idea what his name is or what he looks like?  What if *I* were to be the informant?  What if *I* wanted something for that information?  Perhaps something you have.

You feel a tug at your mind but it fails to get past your mental defenses.   Another tug occurs, this one gets through-  

=get rid of the elf.  we have no need for him.  Later we can discuss your "contact"....in private.=

Actions?

Amazingly enough, Dukotti can see the concentration on Tenk's face as he contacts Jayde's mind.  Jayde successfully acts normal unless she wants to do something about his mental advances.  Still, Dukotti knows something is up.

Actions?


----------



## silvertable81 (Mar 3, 2003)

What's this guy look like? Would Jayde find any attraction? Since I highly doubt it, I'd rather decline his advances. (as much as possible) If, however he's especially pretty....

-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## megamania (Mar 3, 2003)

big, tall, muscular.  aura of power....and corruption.   You don't get the sense he looking to be nice.


----------



## silvertable81 (Mar 4, 2003)

Get this guy outta my brain. I psicraft to see if I know how he dominates, and try to counter.

-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 4, 2003)

Sorren arched an eyebrow at Tallask. "The roses? A secret hides in the roses? Perhaps we should go back to the inn and seek permission to check up on this."

He looked down at his soiled mask and cloak. "We could also stand to be cleaned up a little."


----------



## megamania (Mar 5, 2003)

silvertable81 said:
			
		

> *Get this guy outta my brain. I psicraft to see if I know how he dominates, and try to counter.*




It's not psionic in origin


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 6, 2003)

OOC: Sorry - ver' busy of late.

Tallask nods.  "indeed.  We have learned a lot , and it would be good to share thoughts with others.  And I would like to check in with my lover, and relieve her worry."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 6, 2003)

"Go ahead," Sorren said. "I'll see you back at the inn." With that, Sorren departed for the inn.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 7, 2003)

Tallask nods, and sets off at a fast jog through the city.  He will head back and check in with Ayla, inform her what is going on, and alert his crew to be careful, and keep an eye out.

He will then head back to the tavern.


----------



## megamania (Mar 9, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 041

Tenk suddenly grimices.  Then a sudden look of purpose comes over him.

"I must go now, there is word of Alliance activity (NOT the Veiled  Alliance but similiar).  I am required to be there to judge them.  I hope to see you again......."  (pauses for a name).

If given he repeats it to himself with a smile that would freeze a tembo in it's tracks,  if not given he hurumphs at you and repeats that he will see you again but in a colder voice.

He leaves quickly and all is still.


----------



## megamania (Mar 9, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *OOC: Sorry - ver' busy of late.
> *




That's okay-  looks to be everyone (including myself) has had a busy week.   Computer arrives this week complete with scanner.  Hoping to have map up for ease of directions by end of month.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 9, 2003)

*OOC:* Where's Odten currently?  I was on my way to the Broken Lizard, but I'm not sure where I am.


----------



## megamania (Mar 9, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Odten walks towards the Broken Lizard, hoping to catch up with his companions.  He's deep in thought, troubled by the new knowledge gained over the last few hours. *




I'm guessing about to meet up with Jayde and the elf


----------



## megamania (Mar 10, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 042


FASTFOWARDING A BIT


Everyone is headed back to the Red Scorpion to check in with the templar sleeze Jayzon.  

Darkness is falling as you reach the tavern.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 11, 2003)

Sorren entered the inn, and after getting a damp cloth to wash the vomit from his cloak and mask, he found a shadowed corner table from which to watch, rest, and wait for the others to arrive.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2003)

Odten and Drinchek enter the inn with Jayde and Dukotti whom they had met on the way out of their meeting.


----------



## megamania (Mar 11, 2003)

Should we assume you tell everyone your sorted misadventures and clues gathered through reading the past posts or shall we "roleplay" it before/when the templar arrives?


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 12, 2003)

OOC: Personally, I've only been reading what was relevant to my character - I'd be interested to see what others summarized their info as, as well as how we put it.  

IC: Tallask returns to the inn somewhat later.  He has cleaned up completely, and seems far more at ease than he has been thus far.


----------



## megamania (Mar 12, 2003)

Sounds good.   I was hoping to hear how people worded their encounters with my NPCs...especially Krook


----------



## Jarval (Mar 12, 2003)

*OOC:*  I'd like to describe Odten and Drinchek's encounter IC, but I'm fine with the idea of fast forwardsing through this if others want.  Like dead_radish, I've only been reading the parts related to my character.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 14, 2003)

OOC: Like the others, I've only been reading the posts concerning me. I'd like to hear what happened to the rest of you.


----------



## megamania (Mar 14, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 043

Tallask finds Ayla securing the wagon.
"There are many eyes watching" she says.  "I hope everything will remain within the wagon as is.  The more valuable goods I will bring with myself.  How goes the distraction?  Will it be over soon?"

Sorren gets the feeling that as the sun sets the city has grown eyes also.  Nervous but not about to show it, he arrives at the Red Scorpoin Inn first.

Several minutes go by before Dukkotti and Jayde arrive with Odten and Drinchek soon behind them.  The inn is very busy now. There are three seperate groups of "adventurer" types,  two templars sitting back (obvious they have had too much to drink) and a very large, fat and loud noble with three other travelers.

Tallask has yet to return when a familiar looking elven templar walks in.  He looks about impatiently then scowls at you.  He begins to walk his way towards you.

Actions?


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 14, 2003)

Tallask sighs.  "I do not know.  The templar has us tracking some beast that is killing off towns folk.  Why he has picked me for the job, I couldn't say.  We still need to be ready to move - I fear that we are in some plot far beyond what we know.  I will return to you as soon as I can, and we'll leave this shadeless place behind."

He then heads back to the tavern to meet with the group.


----------



## megamania (Mar 14, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 044

Tallask is walking back.  As you walk the inner road you sense being watched...stared at.  Something is in the poor section...watching you from the right.
You look carefully without turning to try to get a glimpse and see....red pin lights in the darkness.  Whatever it was moves incredibly quickly and disappears in the moons' light.  The sound of a collapsing roof is heard about 100 feet north (ahead) of you.  People come out to check on the noise including a templar from behind you.  
The templar is a big burly man with a large maul.  He is staring at the area of the commotion, ignoring you completely.  Trance like, he moves forward into the darkness and to the right...on the hunt.

Actions?   Follow or go to the Tavern?   Other...?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 14, 2003)

"Oh wonderful."  Odten mutters under his breath.  He twitches slightly as the templar makes for the group.

_Just tell him what he wants to hear, and he'll leave you alone..._


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 15, 2003)

Tallask growls slightly under his breath, and draws his longspear.  His face seems to lengthen a bit into the jaws of a tiger, his arms become thicker, and hairer, like the arms of an ape, and his skin gains the slightly insectile sheen of a kank (Animal Affinity, Dex, Str, Con, 9 pp).  He also begins to glow with an ectoplasmic sheen (Chrysalis, free) and his blade does as well (Lesser Metaphysical Weapon, free).  Finally, he touches his bracers, and concentrates for a moment (Bio-boost, one minute, free 0th level power) and then he follows the Templar as quietly as he can.


----------



## megamania (Mar 15, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 045

The templar is not hard to follow.  He is making no attempt at being stealthy.  He does look over his shoulder once acknowledging your existance but otherwise makes no responce to your being there.

He seems to have an idea of where to go without searching for tracks or a visual of the thing from the deep shadows.  You do notice an odd foot print here and there.  The foot prints are large! The foot is 18 inches long, taloned.  The creature is large or at least heavy since some tracks are made in dried out mud but remain 1/2 inch deep.

The templar stops and stares into a ruin of a house or building.  It stands out due to it's size.  It looks to be the size of a nobles house or even bigger.  Yet it is in ill repair.  Though you see nothing, you can not help but feel the eyes looking at you from somewhere within the ruins.

The templar mutters something that you miss then begins to move on to the back side of the ruin.

Action (s)?


----------



## megamania (Mar 15, 2003)

OCC-   anyone at the inn may begin with reciting the day's activities that you wish to tell the arrogant templar, Jayzon.  

If Tallask can join then great.  If not....well, that's possibly a new mystery   heehee


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2003)

Drinchek sits wrapped in his shrouds and hacks feebly over some dirty water as he tries to rest his tired bones after all the walking and weather today.  He waits for someone to start off or for Odten to talk about what they found.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 16, 2003)

Dukotti hasn't the faintest idea what's going on so he follows everyone's lead and simply watches the Templar.  He'll answer no questions unless directly asked.  Besides, the woman does enough talking for five of them.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 16, 2003)

Tallask calls out to the Templar, not sure if he'll get a response.  "What do you follow? Are you acting of your own will?"

He will then follow the Templar around the ruin, eyes peeled for ambushes, and prepared to fight or flee as appropriate (Note:  His run speed is increased by 10' for the dex boost.)


----------



## Jarval (Mar 16, 2003)

Odten calls over to the Templar.

"Jayzon!  We might have found out some news of interest."  If Jayzon comes closer, Odten continues.

"My friend and I found Haas.  He'd seen the killer, that's for sure.  How did he describe in now?"  Odten thinks for a moment.  "A seven foot tall lizard-man, claws and teeth much in evidence.  Haas saw it kill and start eating some human, then it fled when it saw a Templar."

Odten checks that no-one outside of his group and Jayzon is likely to hear what he says next.  "It fled into the forest where the Treant guardians reside.  And they didn't see it, or hear it, or notice it in any way.  Interesting, no?"


----------



## megamania (Mar 17, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 046

"A Templar...?   Whom could it be?   Denk...?"  At this point the templar relieses he is showing emotions and stiffens up.  Go on.

Listening to your hushed words he glares intently at you as if holding back anger.  "Into the forest without any attempts at being stopped?  Only a high templar or the queen may do that.  You either heard him wrong or blantedly lie to me."

"What else do you have for me?", he asks quietly


OOC-  new computer up and going.  I hope to scan over the map of the city and various pictures as I learn how to do so.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 17, 2003)

Sorren, his now clean crystalline mask cleaned and freshly adorning his face, spoke up in his typical raspy voice. "The lizard creature is capable of speech and wears clothing, this much I know. It is intelligent, and more than a simple minded predator."

He looked hard at the templar. "We located the seer your man was talking with. From here we discovered that, before it took one of its victims, it told him that 'he would not speak of what she does'. I suspect it is protecting someone."

"Krook, a disgusting little dwarf who work in the sewers, told us he had found various body parts that appeared to have been savaged by some animal. The same reptilian creature I'd guess."

"The old seer also told us there may be a second memory crystal lost in 'the city's crop'. Tell me Templar, can you get us permission to search the roses and other crops?"


----------



## megamania (Mar 17, 2003)

I hope this equals the city.............. fingers crossed


----------



## megamania (Mar 17, 2003)

crap   i'm going to need help to do this


----------



## megamania (Mar 17, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 047

Jayzon looks at you.  Thinking deeply for a moment  "...perhaps but until the morning.  Do you even know which crop field it is supposed to be within?"  He sighs in a most un-templar manner as if the weight of the world was on him and  he just now reliesed it.
"What of you woman?  Not so flashy now?  Heard you met Tenk.: he says with an evil smile.  It is clear he is reciting in mind the rumors of the event.  Word can pass fast within the templerate.

"Krook is a witness...?  How unfortunate.  He has a way of createing trouble and spreading it further.  I will speak to him about this matter later."

"Whom is the seer?"  He asks with renewed vigor and malice.

Drinks arrive for him (2...none for you folks).


----------



## megamania (Mar 17, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 048

The big Templar ignores Tallask as you looks up and down the old building looking at doors and windows filled with utter blackness.
When it becomes apparent that you will not leave his side to nods his head sharply at the building as it to motion to it.  "Burdo House" is all he says as it it said everything of importance.

He looks a bit more then turns away and leaves towards the templerate leaving you there alone...with the darkness.


----------



## megamania (Mar 17, 2003)

Kalidnay  1800 years ago


----------



## megamania (Mar 17, 2003)

hurm...still havn't got figured out yet.  Maybe too big of an image?


----------



## megamania (Mar 17, 2003)

kalidnay 1800 years ago.....


----------



## megamania (Mar 17, 2003)

hee....Korgunard weeps in joy....okay

Most of us at near the top at #46

Tallern and Tenk are at roughly halfway up on right at #7

Tallarn's traveling friend is at roughly area 8, at the stables but inside the city walls.


----------



## silvertable81 (Mar 18, 2003)

What of me and Tenk? He's a bit oafish, but kind in his own way. Dukotti and I were to meet a contact of your former associate, but alas, never did he show. The best we got was a nobleman with an attitude.

OOC; I will begin to spread rumours about Tenk and what a pushover he can be for the pretty girls.


----------



## megamania (Mar 18, 2003)

OOC-  rat bastitch!


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 18, 2003)

Tallask looks about in puzzlement as the Templar departs.  (OOC: Does Burdo House) mean anything to me?

He marks the Templar in his mind, and studies the darkness carefully, looking for signs of inhabitation, or perhaps a clue to what the building is used for, as well as checking around for any sort of prints that indicate activity of a human or lizardish variety.  He briefly considers heading back to the tavern, but decides to spend a few more moments investigating (Famous Last Words?  )


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 18, 2003)

Sorren looked hard at the templar. His hatred for the man clear in his eyes. "No.. I do not know which field it is in."

He thought a moment about whether or not he should tell the templar Veen's name, but he finally decided that she could likely handle herself and that she wasn't his problem

"The seer's name is Veena..."


----------



## megamania (Mar 19, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Tallask looks about in puzzlement as the Templar departs.  (OOC: Does Burdo House) mean anything to me?
> )) *




I forget-  are you a native of Kalidnay or been here a lot?


----------



## megamania (Mar 19, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 049

The templar stares at you after saying the name.  His eye brows arc and he trembles then bursts out laughing.  "That old woman!?!-  She is insane!  Last I heard of her she was p[redicting the end of our world!"  Templar Jayzon is truely amused by this piece of information.

"I can give you a one day pass within the fields but I doubt you will find such a small item within the multiple square miles of land you will be searching.  Maybe I can extend by one day if I speak to the templars in charge of the fields."

"Where is the other one?  Were there not six of you here this afternoon."


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 19, 2003)

OOC: Not too much - it's part of the caravan route, so he spents perhaps 2 weeks to a month out of a year here.  He considered abandoning it entirely at the outset of this adventure, so he probably doesn't spend much time here.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 19, 2003)

Sorren made a motion with his hand as if swiping the Templar's words from the air.

"If it is there, I will find it. One day is good, but two is better. The other still searches. I'll relay to him personally what we speak of." 

Sorren didn't know Tallask very well, certainly not enough to protect his hide from the wrath of a templar at his own expense. However, Sorren hated this particular templar for interfering with his business, and that alone was enough to make the lie worth it.

_The enemy of my enemy is my friend._ Sorren thought to himself. He might be able to use his new elven companion against Jayzon. And the others....

Sorren's eyes took them all in and weighed their usefulness.


----------



## megamania (Mar 22, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 050

You see nothing within the ruins and remember little more.  There is no doubt in your mind that something inside watches you however.  Either directly or by scrying.

==============================================

"Very well.....meet me at the templar gate tomorrow in the morning.  I will do as I can for you on this matter."   The elven templar gulps the last of his water then leaves.

Actions?

Let me know where you plan to stay for the night.  If you have questions involving the city map also let me know


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 22, 2003)

Tallask growls, unwilling to let this opportunity pass.  He casts about for someone that might be willing to run to the tavern for a few coins to summon the others.


----------



## megamania (Mar 22, 2003)

you spot nothing/no one but can hear someone.   After a few moments you see a boy watching you...trying to figure out what you are doing.........


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 23, 2003)

Tallask waves the boy over, and pulls out  5 bits.  "Two of these now, and three when you get back if you will run as fast as you can to the Red Scorpian, and look for a mindbender in a Crystal mask, and elven gladiator, and some others, and tell them Tallask has found something, and needs more eyes and ears.  If you are back at elf speed, I will give you 2 more as well."


----------



## megamania (Mar 23, 2003)

the boy looks at the money...looks at you.....then shrugs his shoulders and runs at his top speed north towards the Red Scorpion.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 23, 2003)

Drinchek simply watches Jayzon leave, the heaves a sigh of relief and huddles deeper into his shrouds.  The sound is wheeze, but it is at least audible.  Readjusting himself to be comfortable, he looks like he is settling in for at least a little while right where he is.


----------



## silvertable81 (Mar 23, 2003)

Jayde worries of Tallask. Though she barely knows him, she knows that Kalidnay can be a dangerous place. She has every reason to go when the boy shows up. (Assuming he doesn't just steal the first 5 bits.)

  However until the boy shows, she's going to try to get guys at the bar to give her money to fund tomorrows shopping expedition.

 The fields can be dangerous by themselves. We may need to prepare some things.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## megamania (Mar 23, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 051

The templar leaves.  About ten minutes later, a young boy peeks into the doorway.  The bar tender sees the boy suspecting mischief.  The boy seems to be looking for something or someone...perhaps an easy mark or his owner.
Suddenly the boy's eyes light up as he spots your group and begins to move towards you.

"Hey boy!  What are you doing here?" says the barmaiden with obvious suspicion of the boy.
The boy says nothing but motions to to the group of five travelers whom were speaking with a templar (you folks).  He motions frantically for you to follow him.  He does everything but speak or grab you.   

Actions?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorren stood and took a step toward the boy.

"What do you want child?" His voice was harsh with the anger he still felt toward the templar.


----------



## megamania (Mar 25, 2003)

The boys continues to wave for you to come with him.  He looks very serious.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2003)

The mindbender stared at the child a moment. A trap maybe? Or word from Tallask. Reluctantly, he decided to see where the child would lead them.

He looked a the others. "Perhaps it is word from Tallask. Perhaps a trap. I will follow the child, any others who wish to do so are welcome."

Not looing to see who follows, Sorren motions for the boy to lead the way.

"What is wrong boy, why do you not speak, are you dumb?"


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 25, 2003)

Drinchek levers himself to his feet and lurches forward, trying to keep up with the warrior.  He looks to Odten to follow before heading out as well.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2003)

Odten scowls at the small human, recalling his encounter earlier in the day.  He gets out of his seat to follow Drinchek and Sorren.

"If that kid tries anything, I will not be held responsible for my actions.  I've have enough of children for one day."


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 25, 2003)

Drinchek looks back to see if Odten is coming and catches the foul look.  Pterran expressions are difficult to read unless you've spent time around them, and Drinchek was never a good judge of mood, but he recognized that grimace well enough.

_Surely not twice in the same day..._


----------



## silvertable81 (Mar 26, 2003)

Jayde manifests Empathy, trying to sense if the boy truly wishes to help.

-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## megamania (Mar 26, 2003)

The boy is sincere and he dosn't like being called dumb.  He scowls at that comment.  He then pantomimes*** that his voice is indeed gone.

***
Pantomime  communication of simple ideas through hand gestures and movements.  Based on Wisdom.  It is a Kalamar skill I allow.  Bards, Rogues and Preservers get it as a class skill.  Everyone else as a X-class skill.


----------



## megamania (Mar 26, 2003)

Tallask-  15 minutes (at least) will go by from when the boy runs away with your money to the earilest return of friends (if there).  What will you do in this time?

Enter the structure?


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 26, 2003)

Not yet.  I'm going to examine it carefully, see if I can find anyone inside, and try to make sure no one leaves.  If I start to lose that tingly sense, then yes, I'll go inside.  Otherwise I'm going to wait for the group.


----------



## megamania (Mar 27, 2003)

You have lost that feeling but the place is still quite eerie.  Do you enter?


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 27, 2003)

Hmmmm.

Tallask steps up to the entrance to the building, wondering just how long it will take the boy to show up.

He peers through the doorway, trying to scan the room for threats or signs of interest, as well as likely ambush points.


----------



## silvertable81 (Mar 28, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *"What is wrong boy, why do you not speak, are you dumb?" *




Jayde scowls at Sorren, "NO! This boy is not dumb. Far from it. He is, however, a mute. He is also sincere. I fear this bodes ill of our missing member."

-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 28, 2003)

OOC: Dumb = Mute

For those of you not in the know, "back in the day" people who where mute where called "dumb" and it was an inoffensive, understood, and accepted term. It had nothing to do with intelligence, and Sorren didn't mean it as such.


----------



## megamania (Mar 28, 2003)

without going off subject too much, mentally retarded was used once but I hate the term.  The child is a street urchin, I suspect he hates the term "Dumb", even if he knows what you are getting at.  Jayde's power reflected this "arrrrgh-   I'm not dumb-  I can't talk is all" mental flash with empathy.


Now back to the slaying of....I mean the game with Tallask.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 28, 2003)

Dukotti follows, as always, keeping a silent vigilance over them all.  He cares not a whit for the child's feelings or the missing Tallask.  It only further emphasizes his need to find a tribe, so that he is not off alone when the beasts come -those garbed in fur, or in robes.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2003)

Odten follows after the child, grumbling under his breath.  He keeps a tight grasp on his staff, and a close eye on the young human, watching for any sign of danger.


----------



## silvertable81 (Mar 30, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> * OOC: Dumb = Mute
> 
> For those of you not in the know, "back in the day" people who where mute where called "dumb" and it was an inoffensive, understood, and accepted term. It had nothing to do with intelligence, and Sorren didn't mean it as such. *




 I am in the know, but Jayde feels different about the wording. Remember how many other words were once accepted. As a player I felt no offense, and I know you as a player, and as a character were not trying to be offensive, and I was simply role playing my character's reactions. Sorry if you felt otherwise.


----------



## megamania (Mar 30, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 052

Tallask steps onto the rotted front stairs.  The boards creak and threaten to break but hold your weight.  A few more steps places you at the front porch.  The building is made of wood and stone and seems ancient.  Too ancient to your senses.  The building has rotted but it looks like it should have collapsed...but it has not.  Magic?

You move as quietly as you can to the front doors.( MS=16)  Peering through the broken leaded glass you see darkness.  The doors seem to swing open on their own as you touch them gently.  Cobwebs tear and dance through the air as the door opens.   Stillness.

You now see a 15x15 space ahead.  Much of it is rotted and hard to tell what was once here.  An arched opening leads further into the large building.  You see a hallway and another arched opening ahead of it.

actions?


----------



## silvertable81 (Mar 30, 2003)

As we follow the boy, do we get any sense as to where we are going? Should I be concerned?

-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## megamania (Mar 30, 2003)

Warrens   

area where the poor live   

not safe at night in small groups.  It's up to you if you feel the five of you appear dangerous enough to drive away would be attackers.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 31, 2003)

Tallask shudders.  "This place is not natural."  He considers entering, but his caution gets the better of him, and he steps back, drawing his longspear into a ready position, and hoping that his compatriots arrive soon.  He surveys the area from time to time, looking for them, or for less well-intentioned people.


----------



## megamania (Mar 31, 2003)

Tallask-  something or someone is trying to telepathically communicate with you.  Do you accept it of freewill or reject it?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2003)

Drinchek shuffles along behind Sorren.  With Sorren ahead and Dukotti behind, he doesn't feel too worried about thugs and footpads.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 31, 2003)

Tallask curses.  "Why isn't that crystal faced mind-bender here?"  He sighs, and cautiously opens his mind to the request, prepared to slam shut what little defenses he has if need be.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 31, 2003)

Sorren strode quickly and confidently behind the young boy. From behind his mask, he glared at any who dared come near. He had heard that this part of the city could become dangerous after nightfall. Given his present mindset, he would not hesitate to destroy any would be cutpurse or mugger who might foolish enough to cross his path.


----------



## megamania (Apr 1, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 053

Tallask reluctantly opens his mind freely to the call.  A cold in felt in your mind.  Numbing and unnatural.

Nothing is said to you but you feel the presence there in your mind.

Something can be heard moving inside.  A shuffling sound.  It is moving towards you from a room or area out of your sight.

Actions?

The rest of you make your way through the maze of shanties and shacks.  It is difficult to say if the boy knows where he is going.  Then a large dark shape begins to appear,  A large building that is higher than the others.  It seems the boy is heading towards it.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 1, 2003)

Odten loads his crossbow with a masterwork bolt as the group approaches the tall building.

"Can't hurt to be ready."  He mutters to Drinchek.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 1, 2003)

Tallask shudders, and tries to withdraw his mind from the "presence" (using my lowest psionic defense, if need be - I can't find the characters thread at work), and steps back from the building, checking his long spear and tensing for any assaults.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 1, 2003)

Sorren gripped his obsidian staff hard as he looked at the dilapidated building. "He is in there," he asked the child.

-Assuming the child indicates "yes"- 

The psion neared the entrance to the building.


----------



## megamania (Apr 2, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 054

The group approach the building from behind.  There is a doorway with an open door.  The wooden structure is reinforced with stone work.  It looks very old and rotted.  However, you sense it is being somehow preserved through magic from crumbling entirely to the ground.    On this side there are no windows on the ground level but there are four on the level above.  The windows are boarded over in such a way they can not be seen through but something could easily see through to you undetected.

The boy seems to be looking around for something or someone.  Tallask can not be seen or heard.  Is he here?  Alive?

Actions


----------



## Velenne (Apr 2, 2003)

Dukotti, never one to be known for an overabundance of patience, gets tired of all the milling around.  The elf marches across the distance to the open door and enters, making a show of his physical presence and glaring into the darkness while his eyes adjust.  

"Let us get this over with."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 2, 2003)

Odten nervously moves forwards after Dukotti, crossbow at the ready.


----------



## megamania (Apr 3, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD SEGMENT 055

As you try to leave Tallask, you see a form coming to you.  The sound you heard was a chair moving on it's own into the first room.  It stops ten feet before you.

=sit.stay.talk.=  you hear in your mind.  You believe you have broken contact now with whatever was trying to communicate with you.

Actions?   Doing as asked?  Leaving?  or something else?


----------



## megamania (Apr 3, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 056

Dukotti barges into the ruins.  As your eyes adjust, you see a long hallway with several doors.  Almost immediately you feel a presence.  Something is here.  Something in unrest.  Actions?


For the rest of the group-  going in?


----------



## Velenne (Apr 3, 2003)

The gladiator glances over his shoulder and sees Odten with crossbow in hand.  He looks from the crossbow back up in the man's eyes, disdain on his face readily apparent, then turns back and strides purposefully into the house.  

"We have come!  If you are here, make yourself known.  Fight or talk, but Dukotti has grown tired of marching about and waiting."


----------



## megamania (Apr 3, 2003)

OOC-  oh boy


----------



## silvertable81 (Apr 3, 2003)

Jayde Manifests Detect Psionics, going near, but not yet in the house.

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 3, 2003)

Drinchek tries to stay between Sorren and Dukotti.  He is ready to summon help at the first sign of a threat.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 4, 2003)

Odten edges further into the room, clicking his tongue as he cautiously looks around.

"I do not like this place.  That boy has probably lead us into another trap."  His eyes dart around the room, looking for the slightest sign of movement.


----------



## megamania (Apr 6, 2003)

For what's it worth-  Here is Tallask


----------



## megamania (Apr 6, 2003)

...and everyone else...


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 6, 2003)

Tallask shrugs.  "Well, trust must begin somewhere."  He walks into the room carefully, and takes a seat in the chair.  Assuming nothing eats his soul, he will call out "Who are you?"


----------



## megamania (Apr 6, 2003)

OOC  Velenne (Dukotti)  I just retyped your character into a format I use and had questions on Skill Points.

You have 27 to work with and numerous snyergy bonuses.  I missed how some of the numbers were reached.  I posted the skill point sheet for him on the other site for O of Character stuff.

Also found an error-  YOU"RE FREAKEN MOVEMENT IS 90 WALKING!  OUCH


----------



## megamania (Apr 6, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 057

The hair on your arm stands up.  Something is near...something powerful and evil.

=I am...the master...of this house.  It has been a long time since one sat with me.=

You can feel the voice routing around in your mind...looking for something.  Your mental defenses hold it and continue to hinder it.

=Tallask....where are your friends?  I know you called for them=

Actions-


I rolled your Initiative it was a natural one  (OOC I'm Sorry Dude!)
Burdo House Resisdant-14


----------



## megamania (Apr 6, 2003)

For everyone else-  actions?  I numbered the rooms for quicker reference.  

Keep in mind EVERYONE.  The events with Tallask are about 15 mins ahead of yours at this point.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 6, 2003)

Tallask looks about for a source to the voice.  "And you will not show yourself?  It is rude not to show yourself to your guests, not to mention attempting to scrouge about in their brains.  I would be more inclined to sit and listen if I was not being assaulted as I sat."


----------



## silvertable81 (Apr 7, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> *The events with Tallask are about 15 mins ahead of yours at this point. *




OOC: I'll wait until we catch up.

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## megamania (Apr 7, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 058

Tallask looks about hoping to see his "host".  (OOC natural 20 bravo) You see something or someone that you are sure was not not there before.  A beuatiful woman of possible noble birth or at least of great fortune stands in a doorway inside the building.

=I am Zeldaria Burdo.  I am the last of the Burdo nobles.=

You are certain she is not a living woman but something undead. 
" Why do you come here again my pet?  I has been a long time since a living slave has been here."

WILL SAVE 19+5=24 (OOC very good for Tallask)

Actions


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorren slipped past the others and moved forward. With a gloved hand, he eased open the door to the room on his right (Room A) and peered in.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 7, 2003)

Tallask glares at her.  "I am not a slave.  I am merely a visitor to what appears to be a noble's house.  And I would thank you to keep out of my mind.  If you continue attempting to probe me and control me, you won't have anyone to talk to anymore, except possibly the templarate when they all come to investigate this strange evil in their midst!"

He regains his composure.  "As to why I am here, I followed a templar here.  I am seeking a creature that stalks the city, some sort of reptile beast, it seems.  It's been killing, and possibly eating, people throughout town."


----------



## megamania (Apr 7, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN World
SEGMENT 059

Sorren looks into a a dusty room.  It appears to be a sitting room with old books and shelves.  Thick cobwebs obscure what little vision you have looking in.  

OCC-  what light source are you using?


----------



## megamania (Apr 7, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 060

WILL SAVE=11+5

=Come to me slave=

Tallask stands up and walks to the RACKED SPIRIT.  His face contorted in fear and anger.  

=The templars will do nothing to me.  They never have and never will=


----------



## megamania (Apr 7, 2003)

Tallask and the rest of you are now on the same time period.  I'll roll up Initiatives for tonight.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 7, 2003)

Tallask snarls again, hearing the word "Slave" applied to himself.  Both his elven heritage and his lover's history cause that word to leave a foul taste in his mouth as he approaches the spirit.

OOC: If I suceed in another will save, I am using Burst to up my speed, and hauling ass out of there.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorren opened the door wide enough to let in what light filtered through the still open door outside walls of the delapidated house.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2003)

Odten peers around the door Sorren has just opened, crossbow leading the way.  His fingers twich anxiously around the weapon's trigger, and he looks ready to take flight at the slightest sound.


----------



## megamania (Apr 8, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Sorren opened the door wide enough to let in what light filtered through the still open door outside walls of the delapidated house. *




Nighttime which means little light


----------



## megamania (Apr 8, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Odten peers around the door Sorren has just opened, crossbow leading the way.  His fingers twich anxiously around the weapon's trigger, and he looks ready to take flight at the slightest sound. *




Roll of 18+0 mod=18   
Definately once had books and a table with chairs inside.  Now just a cobwebbed mess with enough dust to fill the Endless Sea.  (OOC-  Sea of Silt is still watery at this point-  not completely silt)
You think you see another doorway further inside this room.  Closet or door to another room...who knows.


----------



## megamania (Apr 8, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Tallask snarls again, hearing the word "Slave" applied to himself.  Both his elven heritage and his lover's history cause that word to leave a foul taste in his mouth as he approaches the spirit.
> 
> OOC: If I suceed in another will save, I am using Burst to up my speed, and hauling ass out of there. *




OOC-  duely noted....slave


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 8, 2003)

Drinchek can barely make out anything in the darkness as Dukotti awaits his challenge and Sorren and Odten move past to investigate.

His eyes glow softly in the dark of his cowl as he manifests _elf sight_.  He takes a quick look around with his magified eyesight.

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+20)


----------



## Velenne (Apr 8, 2003)

"Hmf....as I thought.  It is wise you have recognized that we are superior here."

Dukotti strides alone down to the end of the hall, takes a sharp right, and continues on until he is either halted, detects another presence, or reaches a dead end.


----------



## megamania (Apr 9, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 060

Drinchek looks into a room that looks possibly like it was a kitcken.  There is a solid looking table in the center that is too high to eat or work from without standing.  A large stone fireplace is visible.  It is not very fanciful so you figure it to be a cooking fireplace.  Nothing looks disturbed within the room.  There are however signs of disturbed dust in hallway where Dukotti is rushing off demanding conflict.

Dukotti rushes around the corner looking for trouble.  A loud crashing sound is heard after he disappears around said corner.
You come up expecting a mencing force and instead find a hole made by the heavier than average elven warrior (REF=11).  He takes 2 pts of damage falling through the rotted floor boards and into the basement area.

Those near the hole can hear a forced shuffle of feet.  Tallask stands on the other side with a pained look on his face. (OOC- failed your save again)  He is holding his long spear in a threatening manner.  Due to the spear, he may have reach on you but you do not.

ACTIONS?


----------



## silvertable81 (Apr 9, 2003)

As Jayde feels somewhat more obligated to Dukotti from working closely with him at the bar, she rushes in at the sound of the crash. If she notices in time, she'll manifest Suggestion for Tallask to stand down. If that fails she will try to (Lesser)Dominate the man or the creature that controlls him.

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Jarval (Apr 9, 2003)

"I said this would go badly, didn't I?"  Odten moves swiftly into the kitchen, out of sight of everyone except Drinchek, and casts _Mage Armor_ on himself.  Now feeling better protected, he ventures back out into the hall, crossbow aimed firmly at Tallask.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2003)

Drinchek backs up and looks at Tallask in the darkness.  He tries to ask if he's alright and what happened to Dukotti, but the dust and rotting wood has aggravated his condition, and his voice leaves him.

Swallowing hard he manages, "What--happened?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorren, hearing the commotion from the other room, made to see what was going on. As he turned the corner, he could see Tallask with his spear.

Sorren took a moment to piece things together. It appeared the elf was being controlled by another force. He looked around to see if he could locate the other entity.

OOC: Initiatives?


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 9, 2003)

Tallask's face is snarl of anger, and his longspear is clearly held in a threatening manner.  Tiny beads of sweat form on his forehead.

For the psionically aware, he is definately primed for battle - a number of manifestations are currently active.

(OOC: If He has enough free will to do this, then....)

His eyes also flash towards one end of the room, and the anger seems to be directed there.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 9, 2003)

Dukotti grunts, slightly bruised but so little as to barely feel it.  The noise is borne more from frustration than pain.  He glances up at the hole above him and guages distance.  If it is more than ten feet from the top of his extensive reach to the lip of the hole, he will glance around for another exit.  If it is less, he will crouch low in a stance a Thri'kreen taught him and leap for the top, hoping to at least grab the lip and pull himself up, if not land flat on the floor above next to Tallask.

If he has time, he grimaces at Tallask and darts a lightning-fast hand for the spear in an attempt to disarm him.

_Jump +17  Fighting Defensively (AC 22), +8 ATK_


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 10, 2003)

OOC: If Tallask has the free will to do so, he'll allow the disarm.  If he doesn't, then he'll definately take the AoO.    If I can modify that, I'll be a trip attempt, rather than an attack.  If not, Tallask's most effective attack is just to make with the stabbity death, and provoke a fortitude save (DC 10+damage) to continue advancing.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 10, 2003)

Sorren frowned slightly. Suddenly, he whipped a hand out as if he were physically hurling something at the elf. An invisible force accompanied by a deep bass humming sound rippled through the air and wrapped around Tallask's limbs.

"Do not resist friend elf", he said in a dry raspy voice.

OOC: Control Body, Fotitude Save DC:+8

If he succeeds, Tallask is suddenly jerked into position, legs straight, arms wide, and looking at the ceiling, as if he where standing crucified on an invisible cross.


----------



## megamania (Apr 11, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 062

INIT 
SORREN    16
TALLASK    16
FOE           14
DRINCHEK 13
DUKOTTI    13
JAYDE         07
ODTEN       04

Tallask is struck by a new psionic power further rendering his control of body away.  Sorren seems to be having a tough time keeping this in place.  You sense another mind competing for control besides Tallask's.

Tallask can not move on his own free will.  The spirit's control over you is still holding however.  Your will is being conflicted by two minds at once.

A wispy glowing shape of a woman of nobility appears behind Tallask's statue-like body.
"Get out!  You are not welcome here!"  A buildup of energy begins at her eyes then shots out like twin beams of energy into Sorren.  Sorren is surprised by this but trys to mentally push it away but takes damage still. (Recall Agony- 9d6  WillSave=1/2 which you did.  Total Damage that got through was 13!)

Drinchek (?)  steps back and around the corner to get cover (?)


Dukotti Steps back and hears a quiet but mencing voice above him.  Suddenly there is a burst of light and a grunt of pain.  Tensing up and preparing for the worse, you take a few steps back then rush up and leap easily to the floor above directly next to a motionless Tallask and a glowing spectral woman whose eyes still emit a bit of psionic residue from her psionic attack.

Jayde sums up the situation as dire.  An undead psionic spirit has taken control of Tallask and now is attacking the rest of us.  She readies herself to counter manifest if nessecary.  (let me know if that is what you wanted to do)

Odten (I assume) will change targets and fire the x-bow at the undead thing before him.  The shot goes wild striking and traveling through the weak walls beyond the spirit.


OOC-  Let me know what you want to do next.  I will update once the majority of you have let me know what is up.


----------



## silvertable81 (Apr 11, 2003)

Just how deep is the basement? I have a 10' ladder.

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## megamania (Apr 11, 2003)

10 to 12 feet but he jumped out.  Looking to climb down?


----------



## Jarval (Apr 11, 2003)

Odten reloads his crossbow, and shoots again, hoping that the enchantment on the weapon will be enough to harm the spectre.

_Damn, too many people in here to drop a _fireball_ on that creature.  Get ready to make a run for it, yes..._


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 11, 2003)

Tallask does what someone with stronger will than his own wants.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 11, 2003)

Drinchek concentrates and begins calling upon the Astral to summon his companions.  When it finishes forming, he will attempt to further strengthen it with a _lesser metaphysical weapon_ manifestation.

OOC: The contruct will be complete at the beginning of Drinchek's next turn and it will delay until after Drinchek has enhanced it.  Whether or not you'll allow the contruct to be enhanced is up to you.

3rd-Level Astral Construct
Medium-Size Construct
Hit Dice: 2d10+2
Initiative: +2 (Dex)
Speed: 40 ft
AC: 17 (+2 Dex, +4 natural, +1 Deflection)
Attacks: Slam +5 melee 
Damage: Slam 1d6+5
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 3+1 abilities from Menu A
Saves: Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +2
Abilities: Str 19, Dex 15, Con —, Int —, Wis 15, Cha 6

1-Additional Attack: One additional attack at highest attack bonus; both attacks –2 to attack roll.
2-Armor (Ex): +1 deflection bonus to AC.
3-Fly (Ex): Construct has physical wings (6-foot wingspan). Speed 60 ft. (average).
4-Trip (Ex): If the construct hits with a slam attack it can attempt to trip the opponent as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the astral construct.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 11, 2003)

OOC: What I read left me a little confused. Sorren's attack wasn't telepathic. only the spirit has any control over Tallask's mind. Control Body is psychokinetic. He has his body wrapped up in telekinetic energy and can control him like a puppet. Regardless of what his mind is telling his body to do, it is in my control now.

A cold grin spread across Sorrens face as he realized the elf was firmly in his control. He supposed the spirit hadn't expected that. She might control his mind, but his mind no longer controlled his body.

Unfortunatly, Sorren wasn't expecting her counter attack. Suddenly, his vision was filled with psychic energy, and his mind was wracked with pain. He sneared under the psychic strain, and fought it off as best he could. His mind clear, though still a little dizzy from the pain, Sorren refocused his mind, and continued to concentrate on the psychic force wrapped around the elf.

"Tallask is under my control," he said coldly to all who could hear. With his still outstretched hand, he pointed at the spirit. 

"Kill her."


----------



## megamania (Apr 11, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *OOC: What I read left me a little confused. Sorren's attack wasn't telepathic. only the spirit has any control over Tallask's mind. Control Body is psychokinetic. He has his body wrapped up in telekinetic energy and can control him like a puppet. Regardless of what his mind is telling his body to do, it is in my control now.
> 
> *




good point.  my bad.  This is my first real run of psionics since 2nd edt.  I did a Fort check and he still failed-  move as you will.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 11, 2003)

In his years a gladiator, Dukotti had faced off against more foes than he could count.  But none had been the living dead.  

He had heard of such things, of course.  A few muls had told him the story of how twelve prized fighters fought a hundred shambling corpses which struck barehanded with the force of mauls.  In the end, only those three half-dwarves survived the carnage.  They had won much fame for their masters that day.

But this was not a corpse, it was spirit.  Either way, he was now placed between that fool's crossbow and his enemy.  A few pinprick scars in his back are the only remnants of that particular lesson in cooperation with archers.

The great elf crouches very low, his weapons scraping the ground and leaps once more toward the wall at his right.  Reaching the upper corner, his reflexes and training guide him into a spinning leap into the opposite wall going just above the frozen Tallask's head.  He braces a powerful arm on the elf's head and pushes off once more against the wall, aiming for the ground just to the right of the spectre.  Dukotti arches his back and kicks his legs up and behind him in midair, reaches out with his arms, and hits the ground rolling.  When he kips up to his feet, he is somehow holding his sword.  When he had time to draw it is a mystery but a brief, slight breeze blows down the hall from his direction.

Fear and caution giving way to necessity, he brings the sword in an upward arc across the spirit's back.  He doubts it will work, but it's better than a bolt in the arse.

OOC: Tumble check through a threatend area at +20.  Psionic Draw as a free action.  Attack with +1 Longblade at +12. (1d8+4 dmg)


----------



## megamania (Apr 13, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 063

Sorren reaching out telekinetically and pushes Tallask's arms to strike the spirit (-4 using Sorren's BaB....hey  natural 20 but didn'r confirm )  strikes the surprised spirit squarely  for ten points.  Tallask can do little as one controls his mind (passed concentrate so she still controls you) and another his body.
The spirit reaches out to deal with the new threat of the elf coming out of the new hole in the floor but misses.

Energy begins to form as Drinchewk constructs his astral construct with augumentations.  Dukotti rolls to and fro avioding the spirit and ends up behind her in a flanking position and strikes sure, doing 10 damage then swings again missing.  Jayde watches the spirit prepared to stop it psionically from attacking others in the group.  Odten fires off a shot and strikes the spirit-like creature which has more substance than originally believed.  (3 dam).

The spirit is crying out loud now in anguish.

Actions?  as before, once most of you have replied I will update.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 13, 2003)

Drinchek completes his vision of an angel formed of the same colorless substance as he himself feels himself to made of, then attempts to grant it supernatural power by placing a lesser metaphysical weapon power upon it.  After that, he will move to take cover around a corner or behind an overturned table while the construct engages and attacks the spirit.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 13, 2003)

Hearing the spirit shriek and watching as it flounders in pain, Dukotti's face forms a predatory grin, sensing his prey is nearly finished thrashing.  Still, he was not yet confident enough to sheath his sword and humiliate his foe.  This was no arena and no crowd would cheer as he mocked his opponent with light slaps on the nose and flicks to the crotch.  

His fluid form arches and spins, some blows coming purposefully close, others meant to finish the spirit off entirely.  He throws away caution now, intending to finish his prey with style.

OOC: No longer fighting defensively; full attack action with sword


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2003)

Odten looks mightily relieved that his weapon will harm this undead creature, and again loads and readies his crossbow, waiting to see what effect his companions actions have before shooting.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 14, 2003)

The hint of a smile crosses Tallask's face as the spirit feels the bite of his blade.


----------



## silvertable81 (Apr 14, 2003)

Jayde will manifest Brain Lock in the hopes that the creature will be affected. If not, she'll draw her puchik, hoping to land a feeble blow.

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 14, 2003)

Sorren grinned slightly as Tallask's spear struck true. The elf was a marionette in his hands. 

OOC: Sorren continues to use Tallask to attack.


----------



## megamania (Apr 15, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 064

Sorren again trys to use Tallask's form to attack the spirit but misses this time as the spirit is now aware of the situation.  Tallask is still having aheadache from the control she has of your mind and will.  She turns her attention to the nearest invader of her home- Dukotti.  Dukotti feels a searing pain enter his mind and finds his will is not his own anymore.

The Astral Creature takes form and can strike next round if you wish.  Dukotti snarls and spits on the spirit defient but still in it's grasp.  Jayde trys to brain lock the psionic spirit (OOC thus psionics/mental attacks will work against it) and beats through it's defenses causing the spirit is stop and release Tallask and Dukotti from it's icey grip (OOC good shot).  Odten fires another shot (natural 20 and confirms! for doing 9 damage total).

The spirit is incredibly calm even with tears and punctures that leak a form of undead energy.  She stares as Jadye with a hint of a smile   "well played beautiful one"

Actions-   everyone is free (Tallask is still a puppet but Sorren knows he is of freemind).  Once the majority of you reply I will post again.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 15, 2003)

OOC: It should have been able to attack that round as it took a full round last round to manifest.  It attacks on my turn after I try to manifest lesser metaphysical weapon it.  If not, just have it attack this round as well.

Drincheck continues to hide and take cover while the battle rages.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 15, 2003)

Realizing the elf was free, Sorren released him. Now that he no longer had to worry about Tallask, he was free to do as he would.

The mindbender did not hesitate. As soon as the elf was free, a low rumble begin to reverbate throughout the house. His eyes flared with psionic energy as he swept a hand toward the creature. An invisible explosion of psychokinetic force ripped through the spirt, shredding its ectoplasmic form. 

OOC: Trigger Power DC15: Concussion + scaling (2 PPs) = 5d6 damage.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 15, 2003)

_A mindbender spirit!?_  Dukotti grows in his mind, attempting as best he can to gain control of himself.  When the spirit suddenly relinquishes control, he flies into a offensive maneuver aimed a finishing his foe off quickly.  He does not tarry with his usual bravado or taunts.  He also reconsiders gutting the other elf as it may be possible he was under the same mind control.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 15, 2003)

Tallask snarls as he is released, and curses the spirit in elvish.  He steps back 10', and then focuses his thoughts.  His longspear begins to thrum softly (Burst as a quickened, free power), and then to glow with an eerie light (Lesser Metaphysical Weapon).

OOC: I assume I was 10' away, since I was attacking with the longspear.  If I provoke AoO's, I'll try to tumble.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 15, 2003)

Odten grins, well pleased with his last shot.  He loads and shoots again, trying to repeat his success.


----------



## megamania (Apr 16, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 065

Sorren blasts into the spirit- it seemily explodes (20 damage well done).  no more spirit.   House still dosen't feel right to any of you however.

Actions?
get out?
explore?
search for killer?


----------



## megamania (Apr 16, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 066

900 EXP for each of you.

600 for the psionic racked spirit aristocrat
300 for role play/time


----------



## silvertable81 (Apr 16, 2003)

Well, I'm in hock. I need jewelry to go with my new outfit, and would like to see if such an ugly spirit had any fashion sense in life.

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 16, 2003)

Drinchek peers out and sees the spirit gone, he asks his astral friend to have a look about for any more danger while he himself stays close to Sorren and Dukotti in case of more danger.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 16, 2003)

Sorren grinned in cold satisfaction behind his crystalline mask. The green light faded from his eyes and he seemed to relax a bit. "Is everyone ok," he asked. His own head still hurt from the spirit's psychic assault. He watched as the creature's ectoplasmic remains faded from this world. _Serves it right. It should have known better than to attack me._


----------



## Velenne (Apr 17, 2003)

Dukotti ducks and covers his face as the spirit's ethereal body explodes in front of him.  Feeling nothing, he blinks and looks around. 

The elf snorts and begins to clean his blade but realizes it is bloodless.  _If I live the rest of my days without seeing such an abomination again, I will die happily._  He sheathes it then, and looks at Tallask.

"Are you yourself or must I spit you on your own spear?"


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 17, 2003)

Tallask grins ferally.  "While that might be amusing, I am in control now.  A templar lead me to this place - he seemed under some sort of control as well, but he didn't enter.  He called it a 'Burdo House' - does that mean anything to you lot?"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 17, 2003)

Odten shakes his head at Tallask's question.  "No, no, I've never heard of such a thing."  He moves closer to the spot where the spirit dissipated.  "Mindwalking undead.  Dangerous creatures.  Did it reveal anything to you while you were under its control?"


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 17, 2003)

Tallask shakes his head.  "Only that she was lonely, and that no one came to talk to her any more."

"Would she have a physical body?  Something more than just her psychic self, perhaps?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 18, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Tallask shakes his head.  "Only that she was lonely, and that no one came to talk to her any more."
> *





"Nor will anyone ever now."



> *"Would she have a physical body?  Something more than just her psychic self, perhaps?" *




"Possibly... we should search the house. I don't think this creature was powerful enough to project its Will over a distance. If it had a physical body, it is probably close and likely died when the spirit was destroyed. Still.... it doesn't hurt to look around."

Sorren, his obsidian staff cradled in both arms, began to systematicly search each room in the house. _Perhaps this creature might have had some artifact of the Way._


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2003)

_Well logically if you consider the size and orientation of the house, especially the dating by period of it's architecture and decor, then the obvious place to..._  Drinchek's mind floods itself with logic to protect itself from the horror of what just happened and he begins a very precise and methodical search of the house in the same manner as Sorren.

Search +17.  (15+2 from animal affinity) He'll take 20 if possible to extend the search out long enough to get a grip for a search check of 37.


----------



## megamania (Apr 18, 2003)

OOC- Drinchek may think basement


----------



## megamania (Apr 18, 2003)

hERE IS WHERE WE ARE WITHIN THE bURDO HOUSE-


----------



## megamania (Apr 18, 2003)

ARRRGH  THAT'S ANNOYING


----------



## megamania (Apr 18, 2003)

OOC  someday I will figure out this $@&*% computer and scanner


----------



## megamania (Apr 18, 2003)

Let's try this-


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2003)

Drinchek examines the house basement to attic unless someone stops him.  He will have his astral construct ferry him over the hole in the floor before it evaporates back to it's natural state.


----------



## megamania (Apr 18, 2003)

I hope this works.

Tallask entered through the front (top of picture) and the rest through the back door (bottom)

Room 1 was guessed to be an old kitcken
Room 2 was guessed to be the ruined/rotted remains of a library or office area   another door was barely seen through the cobwebs
Room 3 has not been explored  Odten stands at it's entrance
Room 4 is the area connected to Room 2 and unknown
Room 5 will be discovered to be stairs going into the basement
Room 6 has yet to be explored  Drinchek stands at it's entrance
Room 7 has yet to be explored.  The Astral Construct stands in it's doorway
Room 8 is the entryway where Tallask came in.  A chair sits in the middle of the hall
Room 9 has yet to be explored
Room 10 has yet to be explored but stairs leading up are here.

Drinchek, Sorren, Odten and Jayde will need to jump across the hole or walk around the house to the front.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 18, 2003)

Odten digs around in his bag, and pulls out a length of rope.  "One of you lot care to tie the end of this over there, so the less agile amongst us can get across the hole?"

He tosses an end of the rope over to anyone who offers to help.


----------



## silvertable81 (Apr 20, 2003)

I'll pull out that handy 10 foot ladder if it looks like it'll fit across the hole. 

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 22, 2003)

silvertable81 said:
			
		

> *I'll pull out that handy 10 foot ladder if it looks like it'll fit across the hole.
> *




Sorren waited patiently to see if the makeshift bridge would suffice to cross the hole.


----------



## megamania (Apr 22, 2003)

It will work with a minor Balance check.  Let me know if that is the plan.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 22, 2003)

Odten cautiously makes his way across the ladder-bridge (_taking 10 on the Balance check_).


----------



## silvertable81 (Apr 23, 2003)

I, too shall cross with a take 10.

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 23, 2003)

OOC: Taking 10.


----------



## megamania (Apr 24, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 067

You cross the ladder by crawling.  Odten nearly falls through a rung but holds true onto the ladder.  Gathered together again you begin to feel a strange sensation.  Something is not right here...again.

Dukotti hears this in his mind-
=Who are you?  Why do you visit me?  It has been so long since I have had a visitor.=   Do you fight this attempt to get into your mind?


----------



## Velenne (Apr 24, 2003)

Dukotti visibly tenses, face screwing up uncomfortable as a voice speaks in his mind.  He's not quite sure how to answer it, but is quite distraut at the situations.

"Gah!  Out of my mind, spirit!"


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2003)

Drinchek, still searching the house, makes a point to stay away from Dukotti incase he begins acting as Tallask did.  It seems only logical to him.  Drinchek moves on from searching the first floor to searching the basement.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 24, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Dukotti visibly tenses, face screwing up uncomfortable as a voice speaks in his mind.  He's not quite sure how to answer it, but is quite distraut at the situations.
> 
> "Gah!  Out of my mind, spirit!" *




Tallask spins around after crossing the bridge (if need be).  "She is talking to you as well?"

He looks around for Sorren, and calls out.  "Mindbender, we may need your help.  The spirit is still here, and she is likely trying to take control of the weak willed first!  Can you do something?"

He also calls out to the rest of the party, "If any of us begin to act odd, be suspicious and restrain or subdue us if need be, but try not to be lethal - it would be better if none of us died from this spirit's meddling."


----------



## megamania (Apr 24, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 068

Dukotti takes the entire warth and love he has for mind benders in general and repulses her "meddling mind".  "Get out Witch!"
 Her form rises from the hole made eariler.  
=But I only wanted to talk.  It has has so long since I had a visitor=

Actions?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2003)

_She's back!!_  Drinchek runs down the stairs into the basement.

_No.  Stop.  Think.  She rose out of the floor, through the hole we made.  So she likely came from the basement.  Maybe she could be tied to something or some occurence the basement.  Some form of reoccuring phantom that is repeating itself._

Drinchek runs around in the basement looking for possible clues.

OOC: Spot Check 1d20+20.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2003)

_*OOC:* Can anyone other than Dukotti hear the spirit's "voice"?_


----------



## megamania (Apr 25, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *OOC: Can anyone other than Dukotti hear the spirit's "voice"? *




at this point, just him but now she's up with you guys and will soon address all of you.....(OOC I can be such a bastitch...heeheeheee)


----------



## silvertable81 (Apr 25, 2003)

OOC Sense Motive +11 Does she seem genuinely lonely, as if just talking would do the trick? If she tries to enter MY mind Hold action Brain Lock again.

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 25, 2003)

"I am here," Sorren said, in answer Tallask. He had not crossed the ladder yet, and seemed to be in the middle of trying to decide if crossing the ladder was worth the indignity of crawling like a dog.

Suddenly, he looked up to listen to the elf, and noticed the spirit rise again from the hole. He readied his obsidian staff, yet did not move. 

"Spirit! Face me!" He challenged.

OOC: Ready action to attack spirit with a triggered and fully scaled concussion if it appears hostile.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but so far, I've used Control Body, Concussion, Detect Psionics, Friendship and Far Hand (2 times). Thats 8 PPS and 4 Talents used. That means I have 31 PPs left and 9 Talents for the day. However, I tried to Trigger that use of Concussion. Was it successful?


----------



## Velenne (Apr 25, 2003)

Seeing the spirit rise again, Dukotti growls low and deep in his barrel chest.  His warrior mind tells him he'd killed it...but it was already dead.  And now it stands before him.  _Perhaps mindbender spirits can only be killed by mindbenders, then._

True to his elven heritage, he fights when his foe cannot flee and flees when he cannot fight his foe.  The big elf 'hmf's and dives into a roll.  Going under the spirit and down into the basement where he once had fallen, Dukotti now lands gracefully.  Coming up to a stance, he searches for the nearest set of stairs to the outside of the house and charges up them.  Barring that, he searches for anywhere else he can run.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 25, 2003)

Drinchek jumps as the elven gladiator thunders into the floor near him.  The surprise makes his breath catch for a moment, until Dukotti charges past him and up the stairs.

Drinchek continues to try to spot some kind of suspicious place or object to which the phantom may be tied.


----------



## megamania (Apr 25, 2003)

> _
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but so far, I've used Control Body, Concussion, Detect Psionics, Friendship and Far Hand (2 times). Thats 8 PPS and 4 Talents used. That means I have 31 PPs left and 9 Talents for the day. However, I tried to Trigger that use of Concussion. Was it successful?  [/COLOR] [/B]_



_

yes.  adjust total_


----------



## megamania (Apr 25, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 069

Drinchek hears the action above.  She or another spirit has returned.  He looks about quickly for any possible spirit locking device.  It is dark and covered with cobwebs here except for one area leading into a wall.  At this point Dukooti falls (OOC- not the best tumble check ever) through the hole but lands doing no damage to himself.  A wild look reminding you of awe and fear mixing on his face.

Out loud to everyone the spirit begins-  

"Oh my-  so many visitors, I didn't reliese!  Please sit and let us talk."  Scrapping sounds come throuout the house as chairs move along towards her.  "What brings you to my abode?"

Tallask ought to be a "huh" about now as she is talking roughly the same as before and seems not to recognize you as defeating her moments ago.

Sorren and Jayde are both aghast and on the other side seeing the spirit.  Jayde suspects she is genuinely unknowing of your recent past and seems very sincere at the moment.

The astral construct awaits it's orders.  Continue searching the house for dangers or deal with the one here before the group.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 25, 2003)

OOC: Construct and Drinchek continue searching for something of interest that may be tied to the spirits death.  A corpse, a particularly cold feeling room, a glint of light from some mundane object, etc. ---The construct only lasts for 30 seconds before evaporating back to the astral plane.

Drinchek hurriedly searches around.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 25, 2003)

Tallask shakes his head, and calls out to the group.  "Do not sit!  This is precisely what happened when I entered!"  He considers the spirit, prepared to withdraw if need be.  "Do you know me spirit?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 25, 2003)

OOC: PP total = 34


----------



## Jarval (Apr 26, 2003)

"I will stand, thank you my lady."  Odten eyes the chairs with some suspicion after Tallask's warning.  "Is this your house?" He asks, slightly nervously.  Understandably, he's not at his ease with this ghost.


----------



## megamania (Apr 28, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
ENWORLD
SEGMENT 070

The spirit sighs as many of you (all?) refuse to sit.  She is annoyed.  "Yes, this is MY house, you are my guests-  SIT!"

Chairs nudge anyone possible in an attempt to "seat" you.  When it dawns on her you will not comply she stiffens up, noticeably upset.

Downstairs you continue to look about getting covered in thick cobwebs and dust. (missed F check)  You have to stop as you have consumed/enhaled too much dust.  (SPOT 27) Again you see there appear to be fewer cobwebs at one section of wall.  

Actions by anyone?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 28, 2003)

Drinchek coughs and hacks as he makes his way over to the cleaner section of the basement and inspects the area with fewer cobwebs as fast as he dares.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 28, 2003)

Tallask shakes his head, and speaks bluntly.  "I accepted your 'hospitality' a few moments ago, Lady, and you took over my mind and removed my free will.  If that is how you treat guests, then we will pass."


----------



## silvertable81 (Apr 28, 2003)

I'll not sit down.

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 28, 2003)

*Sorren*

Seemingly in tune with the mindbender's anger, a low rumbling sound began to rise seemingly from everywhere at once. Suddenly, the sound was cut short as the chair he was offered blew apart in a spray of splinters. 

"We will NOT sit! Now tell us what you will, or leave us be. Should you choose to do neither, you shall be destroyed for your meddling."

OOC: Trigger Concussion on the chair. Intimidate +7.


----------



## silvertable81 (Apr 29, 2003)

Ready Actioo; As soon as someone in our group looks possessed, Brain Lock 

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Jarval (Apr 29, 2003)

"Not again!"  Odten dashes away from the spirit as Sorren shatters his chair.  He dodges around the doorway into the room to the north, and readying a _magic missile_ should the spirit attack him.  If it attacks anyone else, he'll shoot at the spirit with his crossbow.


----------



## megamania (Apr 30, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 071

Initiative Order
Spirit 25
Sorren 16
Drinchek 16
Tallask 16
Dukotti 13
Jayde 13
Odten 14

The spirit's entire appearance changes becoming angry at the actions by her "guests".     =How ungrateful=   Instictfully she attacks Jayde (DC=23! roll a 12 total)  Jayde freezes up and looks PO'd.  

Actions?   (OOC- Sorry Silvertable, you proved too effective against her last time.  She instinctively has learned danger levels of you folks at this point)


----------



## silvertable81 (Apr 30, 2003)

I, uh, Stand there, and, uh, stand.

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 30, 2003)

Tallask curses, and readies his longspear.  He steps up to the spirit, and attempts to stab at her chest (I think I've manifested LMW.  If not, I'll do that instead of attacking this turn...).

"This is going to quickly get tiresome."


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 30, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Drinchek coughs and hacks as he makes his way over to the cleaner section of the basement and inspects the area with fewer cobwebs as fast as he dares. *




Drincheck continues his hurried investigation.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 30, 2003)

"Some creatures never learn....", Sorren mumbled to himself.

OOC: Trigger Concussion (Fulll Scale) = 5d6 damage


----------



## Jarval (May 1, 2003)

_Trouble, trouble, this is spirit is trouble._  Odten glances nervously at his companions, then casts _Tasha's Hideous Laughter_ on the spirit.


----------



## megamania (May 1, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 072

Spirit commands Jayde to strike at Odten.  She misses.  Sorren concentrates well enough to still manifest his psionic blast. He hits the spirit in full .  Tallask pokes the spirit with his now noticeably glowing spear causes her great harm.  Odten castes his spell but she pushes it away easily.  

Dukotti is uncertain what Drinchek is searching for.  Drinchek finds what may be a secret door but is questioning the safty of going through it.  The Astral Construct awaits orders before going blink.

Actions by all?


----------



## dead_radish (May 1, 2003)

Tallask sighs.  "Again we do this, spirit?"  He again attacks the spirit, attempting to drive her away, so that the more rational version might reappear.


----------



## Jeremy (May 1, 2003)

Drinchek signals to his ectoplasmic angel to open the door before it evaporates.

He looks around for an alternative hurriedly before deciding on a plan.

If Dukotti has already fled up the stairs, Drinchek will summon another construct (Astral Construct I) to open the door.  It will appear and open it at the beginning of Drinchek's turn next round.  If Dukotti is still available, Drincheck will motion for him to try the door by outlining the edges of it with a thin line of ectoplasm.


----------



## Jarval (May 1, 2003)

Odten growls loudly as Jayde attempts to strike him.  He gestures and utters a few sharp phrases as he tries to cast _Hold Person_ on Jayde.


----------



## silvertable81 (May 2, 2003)

Can I even do anything?!?

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## dead_radish (May 2, 2003)

Yup.

You can think mean thoughts at the spirit.  That's what Tallask did when this happened to him, and it seemed to work.

Well, at least the spirit ended up falling.  Maybe the rest of the group had a little bit to do with that....


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 2, 2003)

Sorren continued to pummel the spirit with the force of his Will.

OOC: Trigger Concussion (3d6)


----------



## megamania (May 3, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 073

The Spirit trys to have Jayde strike Sorren again and fails.  Jayde can feel the spirit feel around in her mind to see if she CAN do anything.  But before that can occur-  Sorren blasts her again tearing her into hundreds of pieces.  

She is defeated once more...but for how long?

Then an explosion is heard downstairs.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 5, 2003)

Sorren grinned slightly at the sight of the spirit falling before him a second time. Then the explosion rocked the house. He walked calmly over to the hole an peered down.

"What happened?", he called.


----------



## Jarval (May 5, 2003)

Odten jumps feet as the sound of the explosion rocks the house.  "Who did that?  Who did that?"  Clicking his teeth in annoyance, he moves closer to the hole, looking down.

"Drinchek?  Do you live?  Did you see what made that racket?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 7, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Jeremy (May 7, 2003)

OOC: I'd love to answer but I'd love to know what happened even more than you.    To know if I _can_ answer.


----------



## megamania (May 7, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
ENWORLD
SEGMENT 074

The Astral Construct moves over to the apparent secret door.  The moment it touches the door arches of elderich energy strike it causing it to shake, rattle and ...boom!

Drinchek is nearly knocked off of his feet by the blast.  As the dust and cobwebs settle to the ground, he can see a series of glowing runes through the dust dust and darkness.

This doorway is warded.


----------



## Jeremy (May 7, 2003)

Drinchek rasps up, "Doorway... *cough cough*  Concealed, but *hack cough* protected."

_That was fun...  Ugh.  Let's not do that again._


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2003)

"But you are alright, yes?"  Odten moves the ladder from across the hole, positioning it so he can climb down.  Once on solid ground again, he walks over to the door, peering closely at the glowing runes.  (Knowledge (Arcana) +13, Spellcraft +13.)


----------



## megamania (May 8, 2003)

Nat 20 on Know: Arcana and 5 on Spellcraft  (33 and 18 respectivly)

HIGH level mage set these (Epic Level High) and these are permanent.  There is a special situation or condition that MUST be met to aviod this destructive defensive blast to strike you and turn you into little free-floating atoms.   As for Spellcraft-  resembles Lightning Bolt but that's not it.  It is something you have never seen before.


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2003)

Odten quickly backs away from the door, making sure he does nothing to trigger the runes on the door.

"For gods' sake, no one touch that door!  There's enough power in that thing to level this building, and half the city with it!"  Odten snaps as he drags Drinchek further away from the door.  "If the Templars want to know what's in there, they can open the damn thing themselves."


----------



## Jeremy (May 8, 2003)

Drinchek looks at Odten through his shroud and nods, sweat suddenly pouring from his brow as he realizes that he was going to ask Dukotti to open that door.  He nods hurriedly and follows Odten back upstairs.

_Time to leave this place..._


----------



## megamania (May 8, 2003)

where to?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 8, 2003)

Sorren growled to himself. "Magic... I hate magic.."

"Is there anything to indicate what might be required to open it?" he called.

_There is something important behind that door and I aim to find out what.... and make it mine._


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2003)

"Not that I'd want to risk my life on."  Odten calls back up to Sorren.  "As far as I can tell, the magic can be bypassed, but you'd need to do a lot more research before I'd advise trying to open this.  Unless, that is, you like being in several small pieces spread across the city."

Odten climbs back up the ladder, glad to be out of the dust and away from the door.  He growls as he looks back down into the basement.  "I hate defilers.  I really do.  Should we mention this door to the Templars?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 8, 2003)

"No... absolutely not.... not yet." Sorren said. "Lets get out of here, regroup, and begin again in the morning. That door isn't going anywhere."

He looked at the others. "Tomorrow, I will go into the gardens to locate the other crystal. Another group needs to do some research and find out who this house belonged to and see what can be learned about that door."

Sorren looked around the room, and into the hole, to survey the others. "Who is coming with me to the gardens in the morning?"

OOC: Is there a "hall of records" or somesuch in the city?


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2003)

"I think I may be better suited to the research, but I'll be happy to acompany you, if needed."  Odten offers.


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> [B
> 
> OOC: Is there a "hall of records" or somesuch in the city? [/B]




Generally only accessable by Templars.  Jayzon can get you there if persuaded.


----------



## silvertable81 (May 9, 2003)

I'm probably more of a researcher than a searcher.

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Jeremy (May 9, 2003)

"I've got a good eye for detail, and have friends that can help me search.  I'll search the fields,"  Drinchek rasps.


----------



## dead_radish (May 9, 2003)

Tallask nods.  "I would be little use in a hall of records beyond shuttling them back and forth.  I will join you in the fields."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 9, 2003)

Sorren nodded. "It is settled then." He nodded to Drinchek and Tallask. "I'll meet you two in the morning at the inn."


----------



## megamania (May 10, 2003)

where are folks sleeping?  

Tavern?  poor, mod or expensive
Stables
Under the Stars  where


----------



## dead_radish (May 10, 2003)

Tallask will sleep back at the caravan, with Ayla and his men.  He will set double watches tonight, though.


----------



## silvertable81 (May 11, 2003)

Bluff +18 I'll be sleeping in the expensive suite.

OOC; Actually funds are low, so cheap it is.

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 12, 2003)

Moderate


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2003)

Odten takes a moderate room at the tavern, glad to be sleeping on a bed rather then the ground this night.

*OOC:* In the morning, Odten will prepare most of the same spells as yesterday, but will replace one of his _light_ spells with _read magic_.


----------



## Velenne (May 12, 2003)

Dukotti, having no inclination to follow the bedeviling woman or the frail mindbender, will set about finding a hidden place in the streets to sleep.  He is penniless but a cunning hunter of safety when necessary.  He trusts that his scars, his keen ears, and the fact that he sleeps with one hand on his weapon will keep away any trouble in the night.  

He will rise early to meet everyone in the morning.


----------



## dead_radish (May 13, 2003)

When Tallask notes that Dukotti isn't taking a room, and further that he doesn't seem to be overloaded with riches, he will offer the elf a place beside the fire with his caravan.  "It won't be fancy, and it won't be free from bugs, but it's under the open skies, with good men all about, and a bit of good ale and food before you sleep."


----------



## Velenne (May 13, 2003)

_Trust no one..._  The elven nature in him overpowered his good sense and desire for a more comfortable surroundings.  If Tallask was offering something, he would want something in return down the road and Dukotti would be no man's slave any longer. 

The elf's reply is a shake of the head after seeming to give the offer a good deal of thought.  He then walks away to be on his own.


----------



## megamania (May 13, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 075

Rooms can be found easily enough.  

Tallask-
When you return to the caravan there is a familiar person there waiting for you.  It is Veena's aid, the 1/2 elf.

Dukotti-  you find a nice defensive place to sleep with only a few dust fleas and ticks residing.

Jayde sleeps in the common room.  A nasty looking new race "thing" sleeps here along with about five other travelers; 4 human and one dwarf.

Everyone else has single rooms unless you state otherwise.  1 CM apiece, 3 bits from Jayde.  Food and water is extra.

(OOC-  Hard to believe it has been less than 18 hours of Darksun time!)


----------



## silvertable81 (May 13, 2003)

A new race "thing"?!? This piques Jaydes interest. Is it able to conversate? If not, I'll make conversation with the dwarf.

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 

Our cast of Characters

OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## megamania (May 13, 2003)

It is well known that "race" races appear off and on from deep in the desert.  How or why is unknown to you.  The new races differ in appearance, size and shape.

This one is large (7ft tall), hard and rough skin with black eyes.  It looks very strong, tough and asleep.

If you want to wake him that is up to you, otherwise, you catch a moment with him in the morning.


----------



## dead_radish (May 13, 2003)

Tallask blinks when he finds the half-elf at his camp.

"I had expected a templar watcher, not one such as you.  Has something happened to Veena?"  He gestures to the fire.  "Would you have a cup of water, or a bit of Erdlu jerky?"  Again, he clearly doesn't look down on her half-elven nature, though a few of his caravaners may do so.


----------



## megamania (May 13, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 076

She accepts the invite and nervously squats down within the group.
"She has recovered and asked me to invite you to her place tommorrow afternoon.  It dosen't concern your current activities but is important still.  To aid you, she thought more about the crystal.  She had this to say-"

Dead man will stand
15 paces to the north 
15 paces then to the east
there you may find something grand

"Thankyou, but I must be going.  I was warned of great danger coming to the city for the next two nights.  After that she was uncertain."   She gets up, holding the jerky to her lips then looks back at you.  Before being tempted to say anything, she off.


----------



## dead_radish (May 13, 2003)

Tallask shakes his head and snorts.  "Mindbenders."  He finishes his sparse meal, and turns in early so as to be up before the sun the next day.  There is much to do.


----------



## megamania (May 19, 2003)

Sleep time is uneventful.


----------



## silvertable81 (May 20, 2003)

In the morning Jayde will eat a meal and try to catch up with the rest of the group of reasearchers.

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## dead_radish (May 20, 2003)

Talaask will meet with Sorren and the others at the inn.  He'll share the story of last night's encounter with Sorren, and anyone else that's there when he arrives.


----------



## megamania (May 20, 2003)

Anyone else?


----------



## Velenne (May 20, 2003)

In morning, Dukotti brushes himself off and heads toward the meeting place.  He has given serious thought to simply leaving and striking out on his own again.  Perhaps he could win over an elven tribe.  But he knows the mages will find him.  He is trapped now, again, and he is not happy about it.


----------



## Jeremy (May 20, 2003)

Not being one for breakfast, Drinchek will begin researching early.


----------



## Jarval (May 22, 2003)

After a quick breakfast, Odten joins Drinchek in his research.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 23, 2003)

Sorren sat at a table, picking at his breakfast and listening to Tallask's tale. His crystal mask hang from his belt as he ate. He felt good after a morning of meditation. 

"I'll be going with you to see the Seer. We can do that after we have searched for the crystal."


----------



## megamania (May 25, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 076

Drinchek and Dukotti are first to the fields.  Both of you look out across the expance.  "A needle in a haystack would be easier" grumbles Dukotti.  

"It is important to find the crystal sir Elf" Drinchek comments knowing the elf is kicking at the dirt rather than searching.

The morning crew arrive.  dozens of half-starved slaves and a few Templars.  Three come towards you with scowls on their faces.

Actions?


----------



## megamania (May 25, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 077

The rest of you arrive at the original tavern.  Jayzon is not there.  Actions?


----------



## silvertable81 (May 26, 2003)

Jayde will head over to the town records hall to try to find more about House Burdo, and it's mysterious tennant.

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## megamania (May 26, 2003)

House of Records is near by.  Just a few blocks away across from the Templar compound.


----------



## megamania (May 26, 2003)

Anyone else?


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2003)

Odten accompanies Jayde to the House of Records.  He'll aid her in the search for any reference to House Burdo, as well as looking for any mention of powerful spell casters.  He's quite intrigued by the runes Drinchek found yesterday.


----------



## Jeremy (May 26, 2003)

Drinchek regards the approaching slaves and templars with abject terror and hopes that Jayzon has said something to them that will clear them.  He makes a show of searching his immediate area so that his intentions are clear and motions for Dukotti to do the same.


----------



## Velenne (May 26, 2003)

Dukotti follows the runt's lead for now, but as the templars draw near, he stands and meets their gaze as a Free man.  The elf awaits their forthcoming demands.


----------



## megamania (May 26, 2003)

anyone else?  I'll lump you will one group or the other this afternoon otherwise.  ( OOCbeen slacking on replys this past week  bad GM  bad)


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 27, 2003)

OOC: Sorren heads to the fields.


----------



## megamania (May 27, 2003)

Going to House of Records-  Odten and Jayde

Going to the Fields-  Sorren and Tallask ( I assume?)

Already at the fields-  Dukotti and Drinchek

Update after midnight (work)


----------



## megamania (May 28, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 078

Dukotti and Drinchek

A templar with a disfigured face comes to you with obvious anger on her face.  "I want to know whom I am about to kill for tresspassing on Kalid-Ma's land!"  The slaves raise their rakes in a feeble attempt to prompt a reply from you.  She holds a Templarate symbol before her ready to caste a spell if either of you move or attack.

Jayde and Odten
There is already a line forming at the information house.  You are lucky-  you are third in line and will be admitted very shortly.  In the first ten minutes of waiting another 25 persons arrive to wait.  One includes an impatient noble with three muls... female you believe by how dressed.  (OOC-  Due to extreme muscule build, it is sometimes difficult to distinguish the gender in muls).

Sorren and Tallask
You are walking quickly to the fields.  The section to go to is southern so it will take a few minutes (15+) to reach (assuming nothing happens on the way)


----------



## Jeremy (May 28, 2003)

> *...but as the templars draw near, he stands and meets their gaze as a Free man...*




Drinchek starts as Dukotti raises up to his impressive height and fears he is going to start something terrible, but as he looks to use words over blades, Drinchek shuffles up weakly behind him.  He stays back and to the left of the massive elf, eyes down.


----------



## silvertable81 (May 29, 2003)

"Oh, sure, hurry up and wait." Jayde is impatient, and getting miffed after about 5 minutes. "Why doesn't someone just create a box where we can get all this information from home?!?"

-------------------------------------------------

Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2003)

"An interesting idea."  Odten misses the annoyance in Jayde's voice.  "Perhaps if the information was stored on psioncally encoded crystals, and a telepathic devices of some sort were used, that might be a possibility.  But it would be a sizeable task.  The encoding of the stones alone would take decades, perhaps even centuries."  He pauses a moment, musing over the concept.

"Or perhaps magic might speed the task.  Enchanted scrolls could form the library, each searching itself for the desired knowledge."  He falls silent again apart from the occasional tounge-clicking sound, indicative of serious thought on Odten's part.


----------



## Velenne (May 30, 2003)

"I am Dukotti.  We are agents of the Templar Jayzon, sent to investigate recent murders.  He believes we may find clues here."

Never one to use much tact in his speech, the elf goes straight to the point and lays it all bare.  He meets the templar's stare directly and never diverts his gaze, face flat and hard.


----------



## megamania (May 30, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 079

Drinchek and Dukotti
The templar seems less than impressed.  The scars and ridges on her face move as if on their own as she speaks again.  "Jayzon..?  Jayzon...?   He has nothing to do with the fields!  The last person that crossed him was posted nearby however.  Would you like to see him?   Feh!"

Sorren and Tallask
On your way to the southern section of the fields you are met and motioned by several large human guards with fine weapons.  You recognize them as royal guards.  Looking behind them you can see eight Muls carrying a shaded stretcher.  On it sit two persons of obvious wealth and royality.  The elder son and daughter of Kalid-Ma, the next in line for the throne.  

Jayde and Odten
A thin dwarf comes to you dressed in fine robes.  Jayde spots a slave collar on his wrist marking him as a templar slave.  "How may I aid you Lady and fellow?"  He asks this with a slight bow of respect.  A bit of noise is heard behind you.  The impatient noble is butting through the line.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 30, 2003)

> ...you are met and motioned by several large human guards with fine weapons...




OOC: Sense Motive? What do they want?


----------



## dead_radish (May 30, 2003)

Tallask looks at the gurads, and sighs.  His eyes go distant for a moment, and then he steps towards the guards warily, moving a bit quicker than normal.

OOC: Use 'Psionic Boost' - +2 con, +10 base speed for one minute - costing a free 0 level power for the day - no manifestations.


----------



## megamania (May 31, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Sense Motive? What do they want? *




To move aside, bow and place palms flat on ground to your sides while royality passes by.  If you don't, they may hurt you.


----------



## megamania (May 31, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Tallask looks at the gurads, and sighs.  His eyes go distant for a moment, and then he steps towards the guards warily, moving a bit quicker than normal.
> 
> OOC: Use 'Psionic Boost' - +2 con, +10 base speed for one minute - costing a free 0 level power for the day - no manifestations. *




Are you sure?  See above clarification asked by fellow target...er player.


----------



## dead_radish (May 31, 2003)

OOC: OOOOOh.  _That_ kind of gesture.  Then no, no I won't.  

Tallask clenches his teeth, and stares at the man for a touch longer than he should (but not enough to be actually defiant), and then performs the appropraite obsequience.


----------



## megamania (Jun 1, 2003)

OOC-  Thought I better clarify that rather quickly


----------



## Jarval (Jun 1, 2003)

"We are looking for information about a building known as House Burdo."  Odten will expand upon the house's location if needed.  "We are particularly interested in knowing more about its previous owners."


----------



## megamania (Jun 1, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 080

The Dwarf looks a bit surprised.  "Burdo House..?"  He looks away and asks for you to follow him.  At this point you notice he limps also.

The House of Records is busy.  There are many focused dwarven slaves here and a few templars overseeing them.  He leads you to a small 10x10 room.  "Do you wish to know it's layouts?, it's noble history? It's downfall?  Please be specific as possible."

The dwarf awaits specifics.


----------



## silvertable81 (Jun 2, 2003)

"Would you happen to know anything of it's "current" inhabitants?" Jayde asks, this dwarf seems to know more than he's letting on.

Sense Motive +11 constantly as the dwarf speaks. 

-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2003)

Drinchek waits for Dukotti to answer the Templar, eyes downcast.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 2, 2003)

Sorren frowns behind his mask and locks gazes with the lead guard. After a moment, he kneels approprietly. It grated on him that he should be forced to kneel. By common guardsmen no less! 

Fighting back the desire to strike them down, the mindbender closed his eyes and centered his emotions. Now, calm as stone, he waited for the royalty to pass.


----------



## megamania (Jun 5, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 081

Jayde and Odten
"Current" questions the dwarf.   There are no living persons within the ruin.  It is obvious that the dwarf is uncomfortable about the subject.  His bad leg curls and moves in a nervous manner.  "There has been no living residents for hundreds of years."

Dukotti and Drinchek
Greatly POed and busy to early in the morning, the templar points to a structure several hundred feet away.  A hung man can be seen there.  "That was the last person to ignore him.  I am even less patient."  

Sorren and Tallask
The royal persons go by.  An aura of malice can almost be felt.  Especially to you Tallask.  Not surprising since the prince is rumored to be a powerful defiler.  Sorren catches a brief glimpse of them.  Their arms are heavily tattooed and covered in pricely jewerly.


Actions by anyone?


----------



## silvertable81 (Jun 5, 2003)

I asked nothing about the living, I simply seek information as to the regenerating spectre I had the misfortune of meeting.
The following statement requires a Bluff check at +18 
I promise ours are the only ears that will hear.

-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2003)

Drinchek nervously coughs--a pathetic wheezing sound.  He whispers to Dukotti, "_Say something!_"  Drinchek wrings his hands and looks both ways for something--anything--to rescue him.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 5, 2003)

The elf shrugs, looking at the templar.  He'd welcome a good fight at this point, but knows better than to pick one with a templar on purpose.

"He sent us, so we went.  And here we are.  And now we are going to look around, with your leave."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 5, 2003)

Odten frowns at Jayde as she starts telling the dwarf about the spirit of the house, but directs his own request to the record keeper.

"I would like to know more of the layout of the building, and of it's downfall.  That sounds most interesting."


----------



## megamania (Jun 6, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 082

The dwarf is perplexed.  Jayde begins to speak of an undieing spirit within the Burdo House and the dwarf begins to sweat and grow pale.  He looks about and up in obvious worry.  He is honor bound and enslaved to tell you but is saved by Odten whom asks for layouts. 

"Floor Plans!"  The dwarf brightens up.  I am certain we have some though I'm not sure where.  The building is old and predates our current filing system but I'm sure I can find something.  

Odten (nat 20 on S Motive) relieses that the dwarf is quite shaken by the subject and it appears to be taboo.  Curious.  The dwarf left quickly before answering any other questions pertaining to the building.


----------



## megamania (Jun 6, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 083

The disfigured templar is not amused by Dukotti's obvious disregard to her authority.  "Look around!  Look around!" She is majorly PO'd at you.  You can not speak to me as such SLAVE!

Actions?


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 6, 2003)

Tallask shakes his head, and pours a splash of water on the ground behind the group.  "Damned stuck up high and mighty ...." his voice trails off, and sighs, and begins heading down the road further.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 6, 2003)

Odten clicks his tongue in annoyance.  "That dwarf seems to little like our questions.  Perhaps this matter is of interest to others in the city?  That idea of a magical archive of yours gains more merit every moment we stand here..."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 10, 2003)

After the group departed, Sorren stood, dusted himself off, and continued on his way to the gardens.

"Tallask.. can you sense manifestations of the Way?"

OOC: "Sense manifestations of the Way" = Detect Psionics


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 10, 2003)

After the group departed, Sorren stood, dusted himself off, and continued on his way to the gardens.

"Tallask.. can you sense manifestations of the Way?"

OOC: "Sense manifestations of the Way" = Detect Psionics


----------



## silvertable81 (Jun 11, 2003)

Whisper;  I understand the Dwarf likes our questions little, therefor he MUST know the answer. 
My friend, all we want is a pittance, a scrap of knowledge. None will learn of this from either of us.
Bluff +18 again 

-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 11, 2003)

Tallask grins ruefully.  "If someone uses it against me, I can often tell by the effects.  But I suspect that's not what you are wondering...."


----------



## megamania (Jun 11, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 084

Jayde and Odten
The Dwarf is visibly shaken.  His dwarven focus and his slavery rules at direct conflict.  He gives in.

"As a child, I was once told of a noble family that turned on Kalid-Ma.  Everyone but one.  So outraged, Kalid-Ma destroyed the family except for the one lone loyal member.  She was cursed and made into undead so as to remain loyal forever. "  The dwarf is ashen and a tear wells in eye.  "It is further rumored that this spirit guards a great secret for the Queen in her undead state."
The dwarf turns now..."I will get the plans if they exist and I am able."

Sorren and Tallask
With the royal troop having gone by, you begin to make good time once more.

Dukotti and Drinchek
The templar is furious and before any relieze it Dukotti shudders in pain.  Blood bursts from his nose, ears and mouth.  (31 points of Metamagic Cause Serious Wounds). "BOW TO ME SLAVE!  LICK THE TICKS FROM MY BOOTS TO LIVE!" She screams at Dukotti.

Initiative-
Templar-  21
Dukotti-   14
Drinchek- 04

Dukotti's pain makes many slaves look up then quickly back down so as to share the templar's "fun".


----------



## Velenne (Jun 11, 2003)

Dukotti reels from the pain for only a moment.  His battle instincts take over and before he can think, the Spiked Chain in his hands (_OOC: Free action, wild talent_).  He launches into a volley of attacks upon the templar, chains and feet twirling and twirling in a dazzling display of martial finesse.  

Dokotti steps right up to the templar and lays into him.  Spiked Chain + Unarmed - +9/+9/+4 (2d4+3, 1d3+1(OH)).  If he tries to step away, the elf has 10' reach with the Chain and combat reflexes.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2003)

Drinchek's jaw drops as time seems to blur and slow to a crawl.  He watches each flick of the chain as it draws thin red lines on the templar that explode and bleed.

He waits to see how well the templar takes it and what Dukotti has left in him before he decides whether to aid or flee.


----------



## megamania (Jun 12, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 085

(OOC-  AAAAHHHH!)

The Templar looks down expecting the elf to begin licking.  When it is obvious this is NOT going to happen she goes on full defensive just in time for him to whip out the spiked chain.  He misses with his first two swings as the chains gains momentum.  The third time through however strikes the templar.  A deep gash is on her shoulder tearing away some of her robes revealing fine leather armor.
Drinchek refocuses his init (now a 14) and prepares for the worst as the templar has a wicked smile on her face.  She is ready for this fight and willing.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 12, 2003)

_This matter has now complicated itself tremendously.  Striking a Templar is an offense punishable by death, as is killing one.  I suppose they cannot kill me twice, and perhaps if Dukotti survives and the templar does not, it will afford us additional time to flee Nibenay._

Drinchek rationalizes things while summoning up a guardian angel of ectoplasm.


----------



## megamania (Jun 12, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 086

The templar punches out at the elf to get space to caste spells.  One punch strikes the elf squarely (5 dam).  The elf strikes her once more with the chain doing another series of cuts and shredding of outer garment.  (OOC-  I can't believe my rolls for you to attack!  first time 3-4-18  this time 2-17-5)
Drinchek summons up energy from deep inside feeling it is a time of all or nothing.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 12, 2003)

Dukotti makes up the space between his foe.  The world around him has taken on a grey quality where only dangers seem to present themselves in color or movement.  His instincts have been groomed from innumerable experiences in the Pit, fighting for his very life in every combat.  He has grown tired of scraping to masters - that's why he ran in the first place.  It was one thing for a templar to hold him fast with magic or mind powers, but engaging him in combat was foolish.  Dukotti was and will always be a warrior down to his core.

The barrage continues.  The elf is a dervish of whirling chains and limbs, kicking up dirt and loose stones around him in a display that always dazzled the gathered masses.  He moves at such breathtaking speed, it almost seems the chains are moving _backward_.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 13, 2003)

"Many thanks, the plans would be most useful."  Odten waits for the dwarf to leave before turning to speak with Jayde.

"We have found something here, yes!  The creature that Haas told us of was not attacked by the forest guardian, something that none but the Queen should be able to do.  Perhaps what the spirit guards holds the key to how the killer could fool the guardians?"  Odten grins with excitement, pleased with the detective work he and his friend are doing.


----------



## megamania (Jun 14, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
ENWORLD
SEGMENT 087

Jayde and Odten
A few moments go by then a templar sticks his head in.  The 1/2 elf asks quietly-  "You seek to know more about the Burdo House?"  Jayde immediately distrusts the 1/2 elf and Odten seems to see nothing amiss.

Sorren and Tallask
Both of you are walking along when Sorren spots one of the stone golems suddenly move and begin to to move along at a surprising pace.  Looking at Tallask- "They can move that fast?"  Tallask answers-  "This one does."  It seems to be heading in the direction you are going-  the southern fields.  
In stereo-   "It couldn't be...?  uh-oh"

Dukotti and Drinchek
The Templar trys to caste a spell.  She fails as Dukotti strikes her 3 times and wraps her symbol holding hand away from her body.
She laughs at you and Drinchek relieses you have a crazy one here.  She has deep cuts that bleed rapidly (26 pts of damage that time).  Dukotti relieses she will die happily if she takes him out with her.  The guardian takes shape-  "Oh-  you want some of this too!" she shreiks loudly.

Dukotti is uncertain of what she can and can not do still.
(14 sence motive)
Drinchekis uncertain also
(13 sence motive)


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 14, 2003)

OOC: Can we keep up with it normally?  If not, can Tallask?


----------



## megamania (Jun 15, 2003)

Normal Stone Golem is 20 movement and no oppertunity to run.
These enchanted ones are 40 with no running.  So yes, but it will involve a fast paced walk / light jog.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 15, 2003)

Heedless of any possible danger, the warrior in Dukotti rages on.


----------



## megamania (Jun 16, 2003)

*Next steps*

When we finish this adventure, would you folks like to continue?
Continue with same characters? 
New characters?

Let me know.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 16, 2003)

OOC:  I'm up for it, yes.  Same for me.

Tallask grins at Sorren.  "Well, shall we see where's he's headed?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 16, 2003)

Sorren nodded and took off after the golem trying his best to keep up.



> When we finish this adventure, would you folks like to continue?
> Continue with same characters?
> New characters?




I'll probably take a leave of absense with the next adventure. You've done a great job Megamania and I think you've quenched my thirst for Dark Sun for a while. Thanks! 

I've got a play-by-post game set in the Midnight setting and I'd rather not have to many games going on at once.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 16, 2003)

OOC: I, too, have much on my plate recently and have already bowed out of a number of other games.  Dark Sun being my favorite setting, I was loathe to part with it suddenly.  However, if a break in the story does arise, I think it may be time for Dukotti to make an exit.


----------



## megamania (Jun 17, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 088

The Templar swings out to trip the strong and agile elf but misses. The elf returns with a snarl and strikes her with the chain once more (13 this time).  Drincheknotices they are no longer alone.  An eight foot tall stone statue depicting Kalid-Ma strides quickly towards him and his forming ectoplasmic warrior.  "uh-oh"

Sorren and Tallask keep pace with a stone statue and see another one entering the feild (Sorren scores a natural 20 on his spot!)  Following it's line of direction you see a semi-circle of slaves and activity of a few people fighting.  Looks to involve a chain or rope (you're still a good ways away).

Jayde and Odten are careful in wording their next few sentences.   "Ah- yes.  We were curious of rumors involving the place.  It's appearance alone makes it noteworthy."  The templar looks at you you carefully. I could tell you more but not here.  Don't look for me, I'll find you.  The templar leaves.  Odten looks at Jayde...well that was odd.  Jayde replys- there is more to that templar than just that.  (double 19's  well done) I noticed he wore the golem commanding ring on the wrong hand.  He isn't a templar I think.

and the plot thickens.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 17, 2003)

Sorren continued on, trying to pick up the pace now that he knew where the thing was going.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 17, 2003)

oops... double post.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 17, 2003)

oops again... sorry.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 19, 2003)

Tallask frowns, and looks at the group.

"That does not look like a normal occurance.  Stone Golems fighting slaves?  What sort of slavemaster has two golems to fight for him?"

He picks up his pace a bit.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 19, 2003)

Sheesh.  Boards are funky.  IGnore this too.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 19, 2003)

*insert hidden meaning*


----------



## megamania (Jun 19, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Tallask frowns, and looks at the group.
> 
> "That does not look like a normal occurance.  Stone Golems fighting slaves?  What sort of slavemaster has two golems to fight for him?"
> 
> He picks up his pace a bit. *




(OOC- the evil I'm going to win no matter what kind  )


----------



## megamania (Jun 19, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 089

Odten hears a disturbance outside.  Peering through the door you notice many are looking towards the frontdoor.  Someone calling to the inside.  Sounds like someone was found dead.

The templar elbows Dukotti twice hard to the face. (6 pts damage) She then says that she tires of this game and yanks hard on the chain holding her token holding arm.  "In the Name of..."

Actions from Dukotti?
Drinchek-  her or the golem?  Do you go defensive ?

Sorren and Tallask get close enough to reliese that indeed, the golems are headed for their teammates.  Actions?


----------



## Velenne (Jun 19, 2003)

Dukotti fights on, oblivous to anything that does not present a direct threat to him.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 20, 2003)

Tallask curses loudly.  "What in the name of Shade is going on over there?!"  His eyes glow green, and he is suddenly travelling much faster as he breaks into a run (Use Psionic boost feat, +2 con, +10' base speed, up to 60 ft).


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 20, 2003)

The guardian construct attacks as soon as it is completed, Drinchek falls to the ground and covers his head but also starts forming another one so that two of them will be attacking.  He will continue summoning one per round until it looks as though Dukotti has fallen or is fleeing.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 20, 2003)

Sorren skidded to a halt about a hundred feet from the closest golem. What was going on here?

He hesitated a moment, wondering if he should get involved. After a moment, he sighed and focussed his mind inward to draw upon the Way.

The air around him began to rumble, and he started walking slowly toward the battle. [5' per round] 

The rumble in the air began to rise and climaxed with a whiplike crack as the mindbender directed an explosion of psychokinetic energy at one of the creatures.

Sorren continued toward the fray, murder in his eyes. The air began to hum again...

[Trigger Power: Concussion scaled to max. 5d6 damage]


----------



## Jarval (Jun 20, 2003)

Odten peers outside the Hall of Records, looking up and down the street for any sign to the disturbance.

"A peaceful place, this city."  He comments dryly to Jayde.


(OOC: I'm up for another adventure.  Athas is one of my favourite settings.)


----------



## megamania (Jun 21, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 090

The templar lashes out with a spell.  Dukotti finds his limbs which were becoming heavy now stiffen.  Quickly he can not move and is Held.  She now looks at the Psionic Construct before and recognizes the creation of another.  She snears at the cringing Drinchek.  "It is too late to lick my boots slave!"

The first Stone Golem will be in attacking range next round.  The second one in 3-4 rounds if not stopped.  

Sorren strikes out at the closest golem to his "fallen" comrades.  The Goelem shakes and shudders as the psionic force smashes into it. (22 pts of potencial damage strike it but does it damage the golem?)

Tallask rushes in getting between Drinchek and his creations.

(Meanwhile back at the ranch where gramma is fending off the indians...sorry.  bad joke.)

Odten and Jayde are at the records building which is directly across from the templerate compound.  A templar has been killed-  within the compound!  You can hear the name Jayzon spoken several times.  He has been killed much like the various victums of the Killer of Kalidnay!!!!!!!!!!!

ACTIONS BY ALL PLEASE!


----------



## megamania (Jun 21, 2003)

Okay-  should we go onto a new storyline, we have a "No" from Velene and  Ash B.  I have a yes from Jarval and Dead Radish.  Speaking to Silver table earlier on another thread I had a "strong possibility".

This leaves Jeremy.  Yeh or Nah?   The next storyline will depend on the actions by characters in the next....24-48 hours of GAME time. (not real time)  Either way, the action will increase and things will be happening very quickly.  Let me know.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 21, 2003)

OOC:  Having now yet another PbP I'm in with my table top group, and running one for them as well, I don't think after this game is complete that I will be joining another one anytime soon, despite my love of Athas.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 21, 2003)

Tallask shakes his head in confusion.  "A templar?  You're fighting a templar?"

He stares are in confusion for a moment, trying to figure out just what is happening, and preparing for what's to come (Manifesting Hustle this turn).


----------



## megamania (Jun 22, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 091

Jayde and Odten are ordered to leave by a fierce looking elven templar.  He looks to be the head templar here.  

Do you leave or stay?

Dukotti can not move as an elemental energy force holds his limbs still.  (this also holds your blood in from the greivious injury you took during the templar's cheap shot)

Drinchek's construct is attacked next.  Energy ripples from the templar and it does 16 points of damage to it.

Tallask arrives in a hurry before the second Golem does.  He briefly wonders if Veena's newest vision included this incident.  Perhaps that is why she asked for him to come by again.  Too late now.

Sorren reaches the conflict even as the second golem does.

Initiatives-
Templar 21
Sorren 20
Golems- 19 (OOC sorry..)
Tallask 17
Dukotti  14
Drinchek 14


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2003)

Odten hustles away from the scene of Jayzon's killing, pulling Jayde after him, not wishing to give the Templar any cause for anger.  His mind is awash with this new development as he makes his way towards the fields where his companions were searching for evidence.


----------



## silvertable81 (Jun 23, 2003)

Jayde comments on the peaceful surroundings as well, "A girl could get used to this place." However as she's 'escorted' from the premises, she asks the new templar (Different guy I assume.) "Why does the other gentleman wear his ring on the other finger? Is it a ranking thing?"

-------------------------------------------------
Jayde Black 
Our cast of Characters
OOC Thread for Kalidnay


----------



## megamania (Jun 23, 2003)

you are ignored as the insignificant knat that you are by that templar.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 23, 2003)

OOC: Megamania, did I damage that golem?
Assuming yes, or that at least Sorren thinks so:

The air rumbled and again he lashed out at the golem with a blast of psychokinetic force.

OOC: Triggered and fully scaled as last time.


----------



## silvertable81 (Jun 24, 2003)

Well, did you _SEE_ the way he looked at us? That lout looked as if we were gnats. I'll bet he couldn't even _spell_ gnat. What a jerk!


----------



## megamania (Jun 24, 2003)

OOC-  thankyou bill   you're all heart


----------



## megamania (Jun 24, 2003)

Psionic attack of Golem (modified Stone Golem)

a few chips came off.  Not as damageing as I figure you had hoped for.  Enough it takes note of your actions.  For Prime Directive however-  protect the templar.


----------



## silvertable81 (Jun 25, 2003)

OOC - Couldn't resist. PRA Mode


----------



## megamania (Jun 26, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 092

Jayde and Odten are now outside and being corraled away from the templar / government  district.  The crowd parts at the far side as several muls carry in a covered carriage with two persons within.  Templars drop to their knees and people drop to their knees with their arms out from their bodies.  One mid-aged man is trampled in the process.

The templar blasts Drinchek doing 16 points of damage as he now has blood freely flowing for his body as sores open and the such.

Sorren blasts the first golem again.  Large peices break off making it turn towards you.  It's cold emotionless eyes set on you.  It takes this moment to reach you.  It will easily be in striking distance next time.

The second Golem will also be able to reach you and strike next time.

Tallask reaches the center of the action.  What and to whom will you do next?

Dukotti cuses the templar with everyounce of hatred and will power he has.

Drinchek uncovers for a moment when he feels the ground tremble.  Golems!  Two of them!  Actions?

The slaves are regrouping.  It is obvious they have mixed emotions at this point.

Both Sorren and Tallask see the ground behind the templar part as something is coming up through the earth...doors?

ACTIONS?


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2003)

Odten follows the example of the rest of the crowd, dropping to his knees, arms outstretched.

Once the crowd are back on their feet, he moves over to the trampled man, seeing if he is still alive.  If he is, Odten glances around briefly, checking he is not being closely watched, and invokes a little of the power of his _Ring of Healing_ into the man, before hurrying away into the crowds.


----------



## megamania (Jun 27, 2003)

ring of healing?  I thought I said no to that gadgit


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 27, 2003)

Tallask curses, and pauses for a moment to see what will come of the doors in the ground (OOC: Delay action)


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> *ring of healing?  I thought I said no to that gadgit *



(*OOC:* I changed it from being useable at will to useable 5 times a day, and you OKed it (page four of this thread), but I can switch it for something else if you'd rather that I didn't have it at all.)


----------



## megamania (Jun 28, 2003)

hurmmm...caught me in a good mood.  Okay.  Use up to 5/day.


----------



## megamania (Jun 28, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 093


Odten slips the ring onto the innocent man.  (-8 goes to wow- +1 maxed!)  Jayde continues to watch everythinf and everyone.  It takes a few moments to locate the "templar" that wanted to speak to them.  The "templar" is no longer wearing the templerate robes.

Initiatives-
Templar 21
Sorren 20
Golems- 19 (OOC sorry..)
Krook 19
Tallask 17
Dukotti  14
Drinchek 14 

The Templar sees that there many more "rebels" arriving.  She concentrates onto the medallion as if trying to commune with it.

Another blast from Sorren makes a limb break off of the golem.  It now turns to you and moves in to strike you down.  The other golem flanks you and swings! It does 16 points of damage!

A nasty looking dirty dwarf climbs out of the secret hatch.  He looks quickly for the templar.  A filthy looking club seems to appear in his hand and he moves in while winding up for the big swing.  A clean tongue sticking out in his own personal amusement.

Tallask sees the dwarf and can not mistake the smell.  But he's a templar....right?

Dukotti  "I hate templars!  I hate dwarven stinky templars! I hate templar magic even more so!  She cheated me of a good fight!  That bi***!  She's scared of me!"

Drinchek  moves out of the way of the golems.  His psionic constructs then attack the templar. 

Sorren is the only one whom notices a look of utter terror on the templar's face.  It isn't the rebels.  It isn't the constructs.  

Something horrible is happening.  Something dreadful is happening.

The slaves watching sense a change also.  The drop their tools and baskets and try to slowly move away from the growing crowd.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 29, 2003)

OOC: is the dirty dwarf Krusk?


----------



## megamania (Jun 29, 2003)

OOC:  worse-  he came from the sewers!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 30, 2003)

Sorren grunted as he took a blow from one of the creatures. Staggered, he took a few steps back and touched one of the crystalline shards hanging from his belt. Suddenly a protective field of force manifested in front of him.

OOC: 5' step back, Dorje: _Shield_


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2003)

Odten quickly slips the ring back off the man's finger, and back onto his own hand, before helping the injured man up.

"Try to have better luck for the rest of the day."  He says simply, before returning to Jayde.

"So, what now?"  He asks.  "Any luck in finding our informant?"


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 1, 2003)

Tallask takes a quick survey, and find the enemy that seems the weakest, and then partial charges him with his hustled action, then does a full attack after that on the same opponent. (OOC: Remember that Tallask's armor functions as rhino hide, assuming he hits).


----------



## megamania (Jul 2, 2003)

Any more actions given before I just assign some?  Updating either the night of the 2nd or the 3rd.


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 094

Odten and Jayde

The odd duet begin to go south in hopes of drawing out the mysterious "templar" and find their teammates.

"Teammates"

Recovering quickly -
"You will all die a slow death as I personally will see to it you are fed to the Jartarri Slugs!"   She turns to run but sees the Dwarf. 

Sorren activates a protective shield against the golems.

One Golem trys to strike him down.  The energy of the shield flares and becomes visible then returns to normal.  It held.

The damaged golem goes after him also now flanking him.  It swings awkwardly and misses.  It is still heavily damaged and now pieces breakoff as it moves about.

Krook punches the templar hard.  She goes down in a heap.  The glow on his fist begins to fade away.  "Best be going boys.  Something ain't right here"

Tallask rushes the heavily damaged Golem.  It shatters as he strikes it.

Dukotti  thinks-  I could have done that WITHOUT the armor.  Hmm?  You feel the movement return to your limbs.

Drinchek's construct pommel the templar for good measure as it was their last command.  Drinchek looks at the dwarf-  "What is your game templar?"

"Templar???"  He frowns deeply.  "I'm a druid- no stinking templar!"


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 095

Everyone notices the wind pick up.  It has an energy to it you have never felt before.  It is everywhere and nowhere.  Something dreadful is happening.

Slaves are running amok.  Templars generally run.  Few take time to envoke their goddess-  Kalid-Ma.  She is not answering at the moment.

A dark cloud billows and grows from the south.  It is obviously not natural.

Energy crackles from the high tower into the storm.  The cloud brightens and the winds shreik as if in pain.  Then a bolt of lightning, red in color, flares down and strikes the royal tower.  The tower explodes and shatters.

The wind pushes the debris and dust away revealing Kalid-Ma in her royal robes.  She is obviosly preparing to attack the cloud.  Slaves, templars and others suddenly all feel ill and have sharp pains in their chest.

The dwarf, in obvious pain and anger shouts something but it can not be heard.  He is moving to his underground chambers.

ACTIONS?   very important that you folks tell me what is happening with your characters.


----------



## AshremBayle@Home (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorren spun and turned his attention toward the golem that had sustained the most damage so far. Green ectoplasmic energy streamed from the eye sockets of Sorren's crystalline mask. The air crackled and popped as he stepped back and sent another blast of psychokinetic force hurtling at the creature.

DIE! *BOOM*

A bit of worry crept into his mind as he peered past the creatures and saw the chaos beyond.

OOC: Trigger full scaled concussion


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2003)

(*OOC:* Where is Odten currently?  Is he on his way to meet the others, or is he already there?)


----------



## megamania (Jul 6, 2003)

Jayde and Odten have just left the immediate templarate section.  It will be 15 minutes to reach them (minium).


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 8, 2003)

OOC: Sorry for the delay - I didn't get any updates for some reason.

Tallask considers quickly, then shrugs.  And calls out "Dwarf, is there room for me where you go?"  He prepares to follow the dwarf,  trusting to the powers of a druid, rather than the "mercy" of a templar.


----------



## megamania (Jul 9, 2003)

the pyreen don't want this PbP to become extinct.   Bumpin'


----------



## megamania (Jul 10, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 096

A tall gaunt and  tailed humaniod rises from the smoking ruins that was once the royal tower.  It roars with the anger and fury of an unleashed storm.  The creature glows bright blue and is very visiable against the dark clouds.  A soft white light spreads out from it that seemily ripples around something in the sky.

Something is said from the skys.  Perhaps the gods have come.  Perhaps not.  Another gaunt figure appears slowly from where the ripples were.  A creature much like the one in the tower is seen.  This one is darker and it's tail more pronounced.  It begins to wave it's arms about.

Beginning with the rippling effect and increasing with the movement of the second monster, you feel pain in your head and chests.

Drinchek, Dukotti, Sorren and Tallask feel nautious but okay otherwise.  Odten Loses 1 Con and Jayde loses 2.

(CON CHECKS DC 10 then 10 again)

Krook tumbles into his hole.  Tallask goes after him both to escape and to be certain the dwarf is okay.

The remaining Golem freezes up and stops in a reaching position.

The stare in awe and fear (OOC non-magical) of the site before them.

Jayde and Odten, along with dozens of others begin to move away from the center of activity above them.  Many templars drop to their knees crying.  Some pray for spells, some for Kalid-Ma to save them.  Others that she yet lives where these two beasts now stand.


ACTIONS???????


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 10, 2003)

Seeing the golems pause, Sorren backed off and took a second to search for Tallask. In the chaos, he hadn't kept track of him. 

He took off at a dead run to where he last saw him.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2003)

Odten catches hold of Jayde's wrist, dragging the woman away from the monster in the sky.

"Come, come!  We can't do anything here, no.  We are not strong enough to fight a defiler of that power."  He forces his way through the crowds on the street, heading for the closest gate out of the city and back into what the Pterran regards as the safety of the wilderness.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 11, 2003)

Tallask decides that his course of action was likely a good one, and tries to make sure he's out of the line of fire.


----------



## silvertable81 (Jul 12, 2003)

Jayde is frozen in awe of the display of power, but manages to follow Odten while watching the show, all thoughts of murder leave her mind. If anyone gets in the way a suggestion, or even lesser domination is in order.


----------



## megamania (Jul 12, 2003)

At the time I drew this I figured Him to be dead-  Dukotti vs Templar Drice


----------



## megamania (Jul 17, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 097

Jayde stumbles off as led by Odten.  Odten wheezes and feels ill (failed a Con check -1 Con)  They feel better as they move away from the area of the royal palace.

The dwarf Krook calls into the sewer dazed.  Tallask and Sorren scramble into the shelter even as the doors begin to close.  Drinchek and Dukotti are too scared to react (I guess).

A horrible black fireball erupts over the tower.  More bits of the building fall off.  This creature strikes back with blue lightning that strikes the other.  The purple rose feilds turn to ash and the old and very very young die clutching their chests in pain and confusion.

The carriers of Kalid-Ma's two children try not to drop them but do.   The daughter is so outraged she strikes one of them killing him instantly as if clawed.  She freezes and stares at his bloody torn open body.  The eldest son pulls her away from the bloody body and they run away from the palace which is breaking apart.

The hi-templar Tenk runs towards his queen.  He can not caste magic but has a good back and arm.  He has a bow and three sticks.  What could he do with sticks?


ACTIONS PLEASE GUYS


----------



## megamania (Jul 17, 2003)

Sorry for my own delay.  I have recently taken on a second job which is cutting down on my free time.  Instead of checking this thread dayly, it will be 1-3 days.  Still, I need your own updates.  Needless to say-  things are getting ugly.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 17, 2003)

Tallask turns to Krusk and Sorren.  "What under the Burning Eye was that?  And how do we avoid it?"


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2003)

Krook, not Krusk.  No 1/2 orcs on Darksun.   See page 4 segment 23.

'course, they may smell the same...ewwwwwww


----------



## Jarval (Jul 19, 2003)

Odten continues to lead Jayde further away from the battle, but slackens his pace as they seem to move outside of the health-draining effect.  He looks back up at the spectacle, marveling at the power being used, while being disgusted at it's source.

"Let us keep moving, yes?  If the city survives, I'm sure we will be able to find any of our companions who still live."  He says as he pushes along the street again.  _And may Drinchek be one of those who still live.  I pray that he and Dukotti had moved on from the fields..._


----------



## megamania (Jul 20, 2003)

mayhap the sorcerer-queen Kalid-Ma and rival Sorcerer-King defile players real and darksun?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 21, 2003)

Sorren turned to Tallask. "I don't know what it is, but your line of thinking is correct. Let us begone from this place." He looked at Krook, then surveyed the sewers. 

"How can we escape from this place?"


----------



## megamania (Jul 27, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 098

Odten and Jayde both try to get to the feilds to reach the others.  They are swept up in the crowd as rich and poor, free and enslaved, templar and non-templar run away.  A few slaves attack their owners in the moment of possible freedom.

Drinchek and Dukotti see the energy build up between two large figures over the city.  Incredible amounts of magic and psionics are being unleashed all at once.  You fear the fate of the city.

Tallask, Sorren and Krook make their way deeper into the sewers.   "This way friends....I hope we can make it."

Tenk, tears in his eyes, takes aim at the attacker.  "I love you Kalid-Ma" he whispers then let flys a magical arrow.


ACTIONS OR DO YOU CONCEDE TO DEATH?  YOUR CHARACTERS ARE ABOUT TO BE MAJORLY AFFECTED AND ALTERED.  ACTIONS PLEASE.


----------



## megamania (Aug 1, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
EN WORLD 
DARKSUN
SEGMENT 099

Everything feels like slow motion to you.  Purple and white energy flows out from the figures above the city.  The energies unleashed by them are beyond control.  Tenk's arrow has hit true but insures that being's powers to go crazy and undirected.

Your mind races in fear and the knoeledge that the slowly moving wave of energy is coming for you.  It strikes buildings making them slowly break apart as if exploding.

A blackness creeps in with the wave.  Even moving as slowly as you are, you can feel a powerful vibration.  The white energy laced with purple hits Odten and Jayde first.  You feel yourselves lifted from the very ground.  A deep profound peace comes across you as you meet your fate head on.  Dukotti and Drinchek feel the heat of the defilament wave across the feild killing it then the slow wash of raw uncontrolled energy hit you.

Tallask, Sorren and Krook can sense the activities above.  The ground vibrates and the tunnel walls crack.  Strange sounds come from the very walls.  The very shadows seem to stretch and twist in the tunnels.  A sense of horror and DREAD overcomes you.


Then it stops.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 2, 2003)

Tallask grins.  "Seems like a good place to be right now, all things considered.  Something very very nasty is going on up there, and I think we would be best not being a part of it."  He turns to the stinky dwarf.  "Where do these tunnels lead?  Anywhere interesting?"


----------



## megamania (Aug 4, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 100

Krook looks back.  A ghostly look on his face.  The...The tunnels lead most everywhere one needs to go within the city.  I just....I just ...this is confusing.  The tunnel to our right didn't exit this morning.  Heck-  It didn't exist a mere ten minutes ago.  Something is wrong.  It dosen't take being a druid to realize this.  Something happened to the city beyond words.  I fear we may be part of it now.

He picks up his pace and turns left then another left then right.  A ladder leads to the possible surface and he begins to climb.

Actions?


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 5, 2003)

Tallask looks over at Sorren, and shrugs.  "Can what is ahead be worse than what is behind?"   He steps up behind the dwarf, keeping his eyes peeled for danger.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 5, 2003)

OOC:

I'll concede death. Shame though, I'd really like to see where this goes. Very interesting. I'll definately be keeping my eye on the game. Unfortunately, I've got too much on my plate of late.  

Have fun guys!


----------



## megamania (Aug 6, 2003)

Characters may be alive but "lost".  Such is the way of  a disaster that nearly levels a city and...Ravenloft's influence.

EXP for everyone is 500 for the roleplaying aspect.


----------



## megamania (Aug 6, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN / RAVENLOFT
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 101

Krook strains and pushes with all of his might at the cover above.  Finally, the sounds of debris can be heard shifting.  Dust, earth and sand fall in as the lid opens.  A very loud gasp can be heard from the hairless dwarf.

Slowly, trance-like, he climbs out.  Sorren and Tallask peer out and see mass destruction.  Fires run rampant, buildings are heavily damaged.  Many lie dead, others strangely taking it all in as if little occured.  The sky however is the most horrifying.  The sky is black with streaks of blood-red and rust.  The very crimson sun seems to be forming before you.

Somehow...this seems correct to your mind as the forces of Ravenloft corrupt the very land and minds (including yours somewhat) and make things "normal".

You remember everything clearly.  Including how King Tenk saved the city but his beloved lies in coma.  His wife= Kalid-Ma.


----------



## silvertable81 (Aug 9, 2003)

I remember, we were on a mission, and then...
 Where are we?
 I'm in the middle of...
 Why does the sky look...?
 ...
 ...
 I'm lost.

Jayde reaches her mental fingers out trying to determine if she is the only one feeling this way. Manifest Empathy on three random individuals.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 9, 2003)

Tallask shakes his head, and looks around.  Something is wrong, but ... ah well.  Maybe not.  It could just be the stink of the dwarf.....

He turns to the ?templar? and looks him over.  'So where have we ended up?"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 10, 2003)

Odten shakes himself, wiping sand out of his eyes.  _New?  No, not-new._  He stares at the sky, his mind troubled as if by some distant memory.

_Enough!  Get to safety, get away from the fires._  He walks up to Jayde, speaking softly to the woman.  "We should find shelter, somewhere we can defend.  This much destruction will make many of the city folk angry, and we'd be better out of the way."  He peers around, trying to determine the direction he'd been heading... before?


----------



## megamania (Aug 11, 2003)

KILLER IN RAVENLOFT
DARKSUN
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 102

Jayde touches the minds of three random individuals.  

The first touched in a slave.  She fears that her master will punish her for being late with the groceries despite the chaos.

The second mind is that of a noble.  His mind is growing dark and dangerous.  He seems to be becoming stronger even as the sky darkens.

The third mind touched is a templar.  His mind has fragmented but still functions.  Bits of information picked up includes-  "Where's my mommy? I want my Mommy"
  "That insulferable bi---!"
  "I can't feel her-  I can't feel Kalid-Ma...oh wait-  There he is.  There is our king- Tenk."
  "I hope the children didn't have anything to do with this"
  "hmmm?   Do you wish to check my mind little one?  perhaps I should check yours instead!"

Jayde's concentration is broken off at this point.  Your mind is reeling as you see the very buildings begin to reshape and the fires quell.  The building don't look right however.  And instead of stone golems of Kalid-Ma.  You see statues of Tenk...King Tenk.

Tallask can not understand how everything is reforming.  Then he remembers Veena.   She said something about this that psychic crazy!"

Maybe she knows more.  You look at Krook whom is pale and has shallow breathing.  As a druid connected to these lands he is feeling these changes directly.  Sorren has disappeared, possibly down a tunnel.  You are uncertain.

Odten is awestruck by the scenes around him.  Jayde is trying to do something with her mind based on her look of concentration.
Then the buildings begin to remold before you!  The fires and thick smoke disappear.  Jayde loses concentration as the scene before her is too strong to ignore.

Actions?


----------



## megamania (Aug 11, 2003)

OOC:

Yes.  You folks are in Ravenloft.


Unlike the way Ravenloft generally works, you folks are here from the very beginning.  The Dark Forces that created (or created by) the Demi-plane of Dread are still restructuring the world.

I am basing it losely on the 2e Darksun-Ravenloft.  
Tenk=Thakok-An   

For some unknown reasons, (perhaps a curse?) your minds are fighting the new memories.  It will not always be clear to you, but you know that the current conditions are not correct.  Tenk was a Hi-templar of the Arena / Justice, not the king.

The issue of the Killer of Kalidnay still remains hidden also.  However, the killer may still exist and if so, he/she/it may know of you.  hint hint.

There is also Veena and her plee for you to return to her.  The city was "lost" as described by her but it still exists.

If you wish to escape the city that is fine also.  You may want to explore the regions outside of Kalidnay.  You may Tyr to be...different.

This is entirely in your hands.  You folks get to direct the action.  Once You get direction chosen, I will then build a story / adventure around it.

Enjoy.

(oh-  we may have new players joining soon also.)


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 12, 2003)

Tallask steps out of the tunnel, shaking his head again. He knows something is wrong.  What it may be, he's not sure, but it will come.  For now, he needs to find somewhere safe, and probably find Veena - she's the only thing that really seems to make sense at this point.  There were others he adventured with as well, and they seem likely to stand out.  He casts about the area, looking for anything that might seem right.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 13, 2003)

"Hmm, that was... very odd."  Odten looks hard at the buildings, almost as if daring them to change again.  He keeps alert for any sign of his companions as well, hoping that some may have made it alive.


----------



## megamania (Aug 14, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY IN RAVENLOFT
DARKSUN / RAVENLOFT
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 103

Tallask stares about walking.  The grand Purple Rose gardens that made up much of the center of the city are much darker in color now,  The stems look veined and the thorns look deadly.  Several skeletons (of slaves unlucky enough to be there during the "switch") lay half buried in the earth within the roses.  

You walk by the hangman's arch and spot something in the earth.  It shines as if to beckon to you.  A lone memory crystal!

Odten and Jayde marvel at the change of the buildings and decor.  It fits Kalidnay but is not what you remember it being.  Several templars gather up slaves through violent methods.  It appears not everything has changed.

Odten and Jayde continue south and see Tallask shortly.  He seems wary of the gardens.  After looking at them, you relieze why.  The evil emiting from these is almost tangible.  The greatest beauty and object of desire in Kalidnay has become completely corrupted.

Where to?


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 14, 2003)

Upon spotting the crystal, Tallask sighs.  "Ah, I knew it would be something like that."  For a moment, he wonders what it was that drove him to study the skills of the mindbenders, but he shakes his head, and sets about trying to find a way to retreive the crystal.


----------



## megamania (Aug 14, 2003)

It may just be you, but anytime you go to reach towards the crystal-  the roses move threatenly.  When you think about it, they seemed active even when you were walking through the gardens.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 14, 2003)

Tallask shakes his head.  "Sun damned things."  He reaches his longspear out towards the crystal to see if the roses again react, and notices the others as he does.  He gestures for them to come over.


----------



## silvertable81 (Aug 15, 2003)

I have a Dojre of Lesser Body Adjustment, but I fear I'll have not much else to offer in getting the crystal.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 15, 2003)

Odten pulls a mummified hand out of his backpack, hanging the item from a cord running around his neck.

"You want that?"  He asks Tallask, pointing at the crystal.  Without waiting for an answer, the fingers on the hand twitch, and the crystal starts to move...


*OOC:* Using _Mage Hand_ to try and pick up the crystal.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 16, 2003)

Tallask nods.  "It's ... it's important.  To why we're here, I think.  I mean, we've always been here, haven't we?  Or have we...."  He shakes his head.  'Yes.  The crystal will help, I think."


----------



## megamania (Aug 16, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN / RAVENLOFT
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 104

The Crystal rises and the roses turn to it and puff out red dust.  Tallask fills ill but seems okay once he moves away from the dust cloud.  Odten has the crystal.  Jayde notices that not all of the roses seem to react to movement....strange.

OOC PART ONE
HORROR CHECKS
  Ravenloft is a horror-based world.  Things that can harm the sane mind require checks.  A failed check can be a simple "cold sweat" to catatonic conditions of the mind shutting down.  The fact that you folks can remember the Athas' version of Kalidnay requires a check...a serious one at that.
  I have done the rolls and will decide what happens.  DC was 25
Jayde missed by 2, Odten by 8 and Tallask by 17 (which means I get to be creative)  

OOC PART TWO
NEW PLAYERS
I have two official new players.  I have invited them to join at anytime.  They are "natives" meaning they know Tenk is the King and has always been the king.  

OOC PART THREE
RAVENLOFT
Originally I was going to have you folks escape the city before it was "planeshifted" but it didn't work out.  Let me know if it is okay that we are in Ravenloft.  It is basically the same game but there will be new Saves required (Sanity, Moral, Curses and of course- Horror and Madness)and doing evil or unjust things allow me to play with your characters.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 18, 2003)

Odten dusts off the crystal, trying to keep his mind off his surroundings.  Something is deeply wrong, but he can't quite figure out what.

"Your crystal."  He says levelly, passing the gem to Tallask.  "Is it important?"


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 18, 2003)

Tallask nods his thanks.

"It...it could be.  Before...before....I...."  He blinks, trying to gather his thoughts.  "There was an insect.  Or a woman.  Or...  She wanted the crystal.  She ... she knows things."  His eyes go slightly unfocused for a moment as he looks at the crystal in his hand.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 21, 2003)

Three men stand watching the people around the crystal. The one in the middle looks to be a human dressed in sand colored leathers and an off white cloak. His hair is cropped short and light brown with a full beard that is consideribly longer than the hair on his head. He walks toward the group with the crystal and speaks.
"Are you well? You seem a bit shaken." His accent is a bit strange bt not hard to understand. On closert inspection he is carrying a quarterstaff and a bag of documents.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 21, 2003)

Tallask regards the man extermely suspiciously.  "I am well enough, yes.  I do not remember soliciting aid from anyone but my companion, here."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 21, 2003)

"Well how common." The Stranger turns to his bodyguards and says, "Obviously raised in the worst of the frontier villages. Practally a Vagabon. Come, we have business to attend to for the King."


----------



## silvertable81 (Aug 21, 2003)

"We already know of our buisness for the King, but first I must check this crystal for a moment."
Jayde reaches out for the crystal, and wraps her mind around it, trying to discern its secrets.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 22, 2003)

You hear a voice telling: "The boss should care of his own business..." 

The voice is the one of one of the human's companion. It was the mule who was talking to the Half-Giant. The Mule seems in good shape, even for a Mule. He is wearing a chitin armor who is protecting his chest, but you can see a scar that come down from his shoulder. A Maquahuilt can be easily seen as his belt. He is presently talking at low voice with the Half-Giant and their conversasion can be hardly heard.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 22, 2003)

The half-giant nodded his head as the mul spoke with him. Although he towers over the mul, he treats the other as an equal.


----------



## megamania (Aug 23, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN / RAVENLOFT
EN WORLD
SEGMENT 105

OOC-  Welcome new meat...errrr players... 

Jayde allows her mind to interact with the crystal.  She really dosen't want to do this.  The memories of the murders are strong in her mind.  She is developing a strong AVERSION to the murders (Due to failed Horror Check).

Your mind sees a crowded desk with papers, crystals, and a templar's symbol.  Seeing through the previous owners eyes, you look at the papers, holding them up to read.  These are official documents from the Government House talking about the sewers and the Burdo House.  They include general maps with several "x"s and then two circled areas that seem to be of interest to the templar that encrypted this memory crystal.  He then looks at his templar medallion.  A sense of grief is strong and weighs heavily on the templar.  Suddenly the mood changes.  His eyes look up and dart about.  The templar has begun to run away out of his....tavern?  You briefly see the name of the tavern as the templar is running.  The image of a sand clock with blue crystals is there (the Blue Clock Tavern).  The templar still appears to be wearing or holding the crystal as it records his running.  He turns around and sees....   The crystal ends there.   

Odten and Tallask look wearily at the three observers.  Odten catches himself clenching his hands into fists.  He consciencely eases his grip before his actions are misread.  (Horror checks equals bursts of Rage or anger.  Easily frustrated when dealing with changes/differences of "your" Kalidnay to this darker one. Anger directed at solving the "whys" of this happening. 
Good luck  )

Tallask sizes up the bigger strangers with concern of new trouble.  You feel your heart race and thump sharply looking about.  (System Shock for failed Horror Check.  Whenever you see / experience something that is extremely "wrong" as you know it, a Fort check will done with DC of 17 (what you missed check by.  Failure = 3d6 TEMP CON loss.  Buggers!   You passed thus far.)

Adament is a Mul.  He looks at you searching for something.  A sign perhaps.  He takes interest in what Jayde is doing.

There is a human standing close to the Mul looking with concern. "It is not safe to stand within those roses.  They have a poisonous pollen that can kill a child or weaker man...or woman.  "Do you know where the entrance to the sewer is?  I have need of locating it"

Any thought of giving him a hard time is ruled out by the large figure behind him.  A HALF-GIANT!  He appears to either work for the human or is his slave.  He looks like he can handle himself well enough.

Actions?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 29, 2003)

The mule seems to have seen the clenching fist of Odten, and to respond, he slowly move his hand near the guard of his weapon. As he see the fist to relax, he stop approaching his hand, but neither his hand return from where it come. It simply stay near the guard, ready to react to something.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 29, 2003)

"Adament What's the issue?" Socrates askes, "What's going on?" The human man grips his quarterstaff tightly and looks around waiting for trouble. "We really must get away from the blossoms. They are toxic if exposed to thier pollen for extended periods."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 29, 2003)

"Nothing, boss. I simply had a bad feeling, that's all. I think you are right, we should move."


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 29, 2003)

Tallask looks at the roses with concern, and steps back quickly.  He then looks at Jayde.  "What of the crystal?  Anything of use?"  His speech, usually terse, is downright clipped now - he is speaking fast, and using the minimum words needed.


----------



## silvertable81 (Aug 30, 2003)

Mostly paperwork, maps and things, the sewers I think. Our new, uh, companions, mentioned the sewers.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 30, 2003)

silvertable81 said:
			
		

> Mostly paperwork, maps and things, the sewers I think. Our new, uh, companions, mentioned the sewers.



"Yes indeed I did, I'm Sure the King will not be pleased if we don't deal with the sewer issue." The human in leather armor starts walking away from the flowers. "We really should et away from these. Lets go to the Inn and search the maps."


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 30, 2003)

Tallask looks over at Jayde in confusion. "Our ... companions?  They were...different?"  He shakes his head again, and gestures at the men with his chin dismissively.  "They are working with you?  With us?  The sewers?"  He is clearly confused by the changes and the events of recent moments.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 30, 2003)

Odten looks down at his fists, the anger dissipating a little.

_Strange.  Why did I feel aggression?  Not normal for me, no._  At this moment, he notices the Mul's hand drifting closer to his weapon.  Odten forces his hands to relax, and holds them palms up in the gesture of peace.  _Careful, that one is strong in body.  For now, follow them, and find why this is strange... odd... wrong?_

The pterran shakes his head gently, trying to clear the fragmented thoughts from his mind.  "If these flowers are poison, let us depart.  We should find food, and shelter, and sleep."


----------



## silvertable81 (Aug 31, 2003)

OOC; For some reason unbeknownst to him, our esteemed DM can't access this thread and reply, he can read, but not reply. He wants to know which type of inns we're looking for, seedy, classy, or in-between.

 Jayde; My friend, I know things are not as they should be, but if we're to survive, then I fear we must "play along". The man who encoded this memory crystal was looking at maps of the sewers, he had marked some spots he found of interest, let us go to an inn. 

 Jayde turns to the newcomers, Friends, do know how to find the Blue Clck Tavern? A girl gets thirsty out amongst poison flowers all day. And what a day it's been.


----------



## megamania (Aug 31, 2003)

Back to normal...I think....

Okay.  P-cat and I are working out the bugs.  I have found a way to reply (it's half-a$$ ) but it works.

I was looking for ideas of what kind of Tavern, price, mood, clientale.

(I was starting to think this thread REALLY WAS moved to Ravenloft-  Creator may watch but never interact ...feels like a Dark Forces thing in action  )


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2003)

*OOC:* Odten would prefer a quiet, moderately priced tavern in a well-off (and hence better patrolled) part of the city.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 2, 2003)

Not sure what is happening, Andus stands ready for action.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 2, 2003)

"Never let it be said that Socrates Cooper doesn't know his way to a good tavern." Says the human and extends his arm out to Jayde. "My Lady?"


----------



## megamania (Sep 2, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN WITHIN RAVENLOFT
SEGMENT 106

Your group travels North to the Blue Lizard Tavern.  It is located about ten minutes and on the fringe of the templar and nobles area.  One problem-  No 1/2 Giants allowed inside.  

Place looks nice and fresh bread cooking can be smelt from inside.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 2, 2003)

"No Half-Giant inside?" 

The mule who have stayed silent during all the road, always in the shadow of Socrates, look at the tall humanoid next to him.

"Sorry friend, it seems Socrate forget you in his choice of Inn. I'll bring you a fresh drink when we will come out."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 2, 2003)

Socrates looks at the sign and thinks for a moment. "I'm sorry Andus, I'll see what can be done." 
Socrates walks into the bar and directly up to the bar tender. 
"I would like to speak to the owner of this establishment." He says.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 3, 2003)

Tallask follows the group, looking like he's about to bolt at any time.  He actually makes a few movements away from the group, but then catches himself, shakes is head, and follows.  He attempts to get a member of the original group's attention (Not sure if Sorren is still here or no...), and ask them about Veena, and whether they feel as he does.


----------



## silvertable81 (Sep 3, 2003)

Jayde puts on a big smile if the owner approaches, half giants are people too. If he still refuses, she'll ask directions to the Blue Clock Tavern, the one she asked about first. Also, Jayde has no problem with taking the man's outstretched arm, as long as he buys her a drink, or two.


----------



## megamania (Sep 5, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
RAVENLOFT / DARKSUN
SEGMENT 107

The bar keep looks up "What I can getcha?"  Looking about, it is nice and well kept, the bartender's grasp of common seems poor.  A few merchants and sons of nobles are talking.  One kid takes note of the group and the question asked.  The guy nods towards the kid.  The kid gives a sheepish grin when Jayde smiles wide and looks his way.

Meanwhile, outside, the 1/2 giant hears a bit of noise behind a short (8ft tall) wall that leads to the alley behind the Tavern.  Curious noises...especially to a 1/2 giant.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 5, 2003)

Socrates smiles and says "Good sir, I appriciate your choice to bar Half Gaints from the insides of your fine establishment. I however have a bodyguard whom I need to keep near my personage. May we have a table taken outside so that we can partake of your goods and services without violating your Inn's rules?" He has a rather full money purse in his hands as he says this, absently jingling the coins inside.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 5, 2003)

Odten quietly follows the others into the tavern, disquieted by the sign banning half-giants.  He's been subjected to enough prejudice in his life to know that it's unlikely to stop at just one race...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 5, 2003)

Andus, feeling curious, peers over the wall to see what might make such noises.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Andus, feeling curious, peers over the wall to see what might make such noises.




Seeing Andus leaving the doorway, Adament walk to the doorway.

"Andus, have you seen someting unusual?"


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 5, 2003)

Tallask stands uneasily at the door, his longspear in his hand.  He watches the inn's patrons warily, and steps quickly outside when he sees the half-giant and his companion speaking - he'd much rather be under the open sky right now....


----------



## megamania (Sep 8, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN IN RAVENLOFT
SEGMENT 108

The young man of about 16 years of age walks directly up to Jayde.  He ignores the others.  I am Nobleman Jafarr.  I own this fine establishment.  What is your name most beautiful lady? He reaches for her hand while dipping slightly.

Several workers come from the back prepared to attend to the young master's orders.

Outside, the 1/2 giant has the luck of being able to see over the wall.  He looks over and sees a short figure standing over a prone figure.  A thin long nobby tail protrudes from under the figure's cape.  It freezes reliezing someone is watching.  He turns just enough to make eye contact.  Little beady eyes stare at big beady eyes.  The creature scurries away around the back of the building.

The prone figure has been stabbed and bleeds badly.  His purse emptied.  The gold and silver coins remain on the ground however.  

This is when the others reach the 1/2 giant's side.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 8, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> KILLER IN KALIDNAY
> DARKSUN IN RAVENLOFT
> SEGMENT 108
> 
> The young man of about 16 years of age walks directly up to Jayde.  He ignores the others.



Socrates is obviously not taking this well. He says nothing but he goes very red in the face.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2003)

The mule arrives next to the giant, who seem to fix something over the wall.

Well? 

As the half-giant seem no to answer, the mule try to pull himself over the wall, so he can look at what his companion stare. When his head come over the wall, the shadow of the thief was long gone.

"Another day under the sun..." 

The mule finish to drag himself over the wall and jump on the other side.

"I should not be here, it is not my business." 

The mule kneel near the bleeding man.

"I should leave all that there... And someone should get a templar." 

If the bleeding man is still alive, I try to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 8, 2003)

Andus watches as the figure scurries away and then watching his companion climb over the wall. Then the half-giant walks around the end of the wall and looks at the prone figure curiously. Turning to the mul, Andus asks,

"Man OK?"


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 8, 2003)

Tallask peers over the wall as well, seeing the Half-Giant do so.  He quickly spies the dead body, and his elven survival instincts kick in.

He steps back from the wall, and looks around to see if 1. Anyone is coming to investigate and 2. Anyone saw them notice the body.  He hisses beneath his breath to the Half-giant "Come away from the wall!"


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2003)

Odten watches the innkeeper fawning over Jayde in obvious (well, obvious to anyone with an understanding of Pterran body language) amusement.  This amusement is only increased by Socrates' discomfort at the human woman's new admirer.


----------



## megamania (Sep 9, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN IN RAVENLOFT
SEGMENT 109

Argent the Mul moves closer to the prone body.  You see no breathing but the eyes flutter... you can hear the breathe seep out saying something like...rehurn of...hat hing. (sounds as spelled Silverchair) He is dead.  13 Gold and 2o odd silvers lay on the ground by the emptied pouch.  The man looks to be a merchant or at least from outside of the city.  A single but extremely effective stab wound can be seen under his arm by the upper ribs.  A heart shot.

Andus is uncertain but suspects the man has died by foul play.  If he were to try to climb over the wall it would collapse easily.  Tallask sees no one else.  It was just Andus' luck to be standing close enougfh to hear the attack.

Inside
The young noble continues to try to impress the beautiful Jayde thinking she will swoon in his rich arms.  He ignores the schalor as being perhaps her aid.  The half-giant is yours also? (before you can answer-) then please, allow me-  He snaps his fingers while never looking away from her.  The men grab a table and some chairs and bring them outside onto the porch.  They ignore the fact that Andus is lost in thoughts and looking over the fense then back at Tallask whom urges him to move away until he sees the workers come.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 9, 2003)

Tallask shakes his head, glad that no one is around.  He isn't sure of much, but he knows that being far away from a murder scene is always in his best interests.  Once again, he seems poised to just break out into a run, and keep going, but there's no guarentee that he'll find a desert to shelter him here, so he looks about and quickly steps back into the tavern doorway.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 9, 2003)

"Dead!" 

Adament climb back the wall and go back near Socrate. He have left all as it were and doesn't seem trouble about the event.


----------



## silvertable81 (Sep 10, 2003)

Jayde is amused by the lad's adoration, much like the ones back home, She'll allow him to fawn as long as it suits her purpose. Noticing Socrates' obvious discomfort, and Odten's disguised mirth, she reassures Socrates that she can get what she needs from the boy.

OOC: Andus, could you please reassure me that when you post in yellow that your character is speaking aloud?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 10, 2003)

Socrates' expression turns from frustration to amusment as he gets the table outside which is what he wanted, and he realises his companions have misinturpreted his annoyance at being disrespected by the boy as jealousy over the boy fawning over Jayde. "Well, now that we have the table. I'm going outside to be with my erstwhile body guards." He walks out with out acknowledging the boy.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 10, 2003)

silvertable81 said:
			
		

> OOC: Andus, could you please reassure me that when you post in yellow that your character is speaking aloud?




Are you talking to me, seem to as I'm the one who write in color. Anyway, here how I work generally: 

Description of action
"Talking", add intonation in normal text
"SHOUTING!" 
_Thinking_ 
OCC
Dice roll, when player are allowed to roll there dices 

So to answer your question, the  "Dead!"  was spoken loud enough so the half-giant was able to hear it. Maybe, someone on the other side of the wall (with the wall in the path, could have some difficulty to hear, but if someone was listening actively, I think we can tell he have heard without rolling a Listen roll.

Sorry for this OCC interruption, back to our present game


----------



## megamania (Sep 15, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
RAVENLOFT / DARKSUN
SEGMENT 110

"I do not recognize you.  Are you a traveler?"  Asks the young man.
His slaves stay nearby still.  "If so, where from?  Past the Mountain cliffs?"

By the wall-

You turn and see several strong men carry out a table and some chairs.  A well-dressed young man is leading Jayde to the table.  The others follow behind.


Actions?


----------



## megamania (Sep 16, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN / RAVENLOFT
SEGMENT 111

The young noble goes on.  "I have never been there but I have heard the cliffs rise into the very clouds.  The two cities north of us, Yaldoria and Chrome are always testing it's limits.  Or did you come the South or West across the great Silt sea where is is said storms rise and calm destroying craft and creature alike.  Or are you from the East across the great sand sea?  Please-  tell me."

Everyone can can hear the young man whom is not bothered by the 1/2 Giant, Mul or her other servants being so close.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 16, 2003)

Adament whisper to Argent's ear.

"This place doesn't seems safe. There is a corpse on the other side of the wall, and all his metal money is spread around him...

And this man seems to be annoying, do you want me to get him out of the conversation?"


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 16, 2003)

Tallask stares around at everyone, feeling very out of his depth.  He takes a few steps back, considers the outside, remembers the body, and reconsiders.  

He eventually settles for taking a quiet table, calling over the serving girl, and showing her a ceramic piece, to be sure they take them as currency.  Assuming they do, he orders something strong.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 17, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Adament whisper to Argent's ear.
> 
> "This place doesn't seems safe. There is a corpse on the other side of the wall, and all his metal money is spread around him...
> 
> And this man seems to be annoying, do you want me to get him out of the conversation?"



"No my friend. Let them chat. All I wanted was to get the tabl... Body? What Body?" Socrates says a bit struck. "Show me."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "No my friend. Let them chat. All I wanted was to get the tabl... Body? What Body?" Socrates says a bit struck. "Show me."




Adament continue to whispers:

"Over the wall there, pointing at the wall in his back,  but, an advice, you should take care of your own business."


----------



## silvertable81 (Sep 17, 2003)

Does Jayde happen to hear the mention of a body? Either way she wants to have the young man believe he is ready to leave. She appeases his appetite for our history by agreeing to the sand sea, as it seems closest to what she's used to.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2003)

I would say he would have tried to whisper low enough that only active listener would have had a chance to hear it, so I would say it would need a listen check to hear it, but megamania will have to fix a DC if he think you could have heard it. (Or DC:0 if I talk that too loud...)


----------



## megamania (Sep 17, 2003)

Jayde hears nothing but the rabbling of the young man.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 17, 2003)

Odten looks around glumly, vaguely listening to his companion's conversations.  He sighs heavily, and wishes he was back before it all changed...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 17, 2003)

"We'll discuss this later." He says to Adamant. Socrates then turns to the young noble. "My good sir. Thank you so much for the accomodation. You are a fine man indeed. If I may make one last request of you. Could you see fit to release the young lady from your charms so that we may discuss matters of import to the King?"


----------



## Jarval (Sep 19, 2003)

Odten's apparent lethargy vanishes with Socrates little verbal jab at their host.  Trying to be inconspicuous, he moves closer to Andus, hoping that the half-giant will provide some cover should things tern nasty.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 19, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Odten's apparent lethargy vanishes with Socrates little verbal jab at their host.  Trying to be inconspicuous, he moves closer to Adament, hoping that the half-giant will provide some cover should things tern nasty.




OOC: Just to correct you, Adament, my character, is a Mul. Andus, Tailspinner's character, is the Half-giant... Do you need some glasses?


----------



## Jarval (Sep 19, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OOC: Just to correct you, Adament, my character, is a Mul. Andus, Tailspinner's character, is the Half-giant... Do you need some glasses?



*OOC:* Thanks for the catch.  I guess you both look intimidating to Odten, and it's easy to get names confused with people you've just met.  Yeah, that's it...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 19, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *OOC:* Thanks for the catch.  I guess you both look intimidating to Odten, and it's easy to get names confused with people you've just met.  Yeah, that's it...



OOC: Why do you think I keep them around?


----------



## megamania (Sep 20, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARJKSUN IN RAVENLOFT
SEGMENT 112

The boy is startled hearing you work for the king.

"The King!  Please- Please allow me to offera drink...on the house.  Anything you want.  Wow...The King.  No wonder you can afford so many servants."

Each of the "non-natives" of Ravenloft stiffen up a bit hearing of the "King" vs the Queen.  You are more than ready to get this started.  After any drinks/foos are ordered he nervously and impatiently awaits for you to discuss Kingly business.  After an uncomfortable moment of silence, he gets the idea.

"If you need anything-  I mean anything-  just ask."

You are alone now.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 20, 2003)

"Now Let me introduce myself a bit more formaly. I'm Socrates Cooper. I am employed by the king to find out what is underneath the city and prevent it from killing again." Socrates says. "My companions are Andus The Half-Giant and Adamant the Mul." Socrates waves to them each in turn.

"Now I believe you mentioned the sewers earlier. What do you know about what is happening there?"


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 20, 2003)

Tallask frowns.  "The sewers.  There was a dwarf.  And sand.  He lead us there.  The King.  There was...."

He trails off, shaking his head again, and lapses into silence.  He takes a long drink from something sufficiently alcoholic.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2003)

Adament whipsers to Socrates' ears

"Are you sure of what you do? That one seems not able to formulate a single clear idea, not something really conforting, you know."


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 22, 2003)

Tallask glares at the man.  His keen ears didn't catch the statements, but it was fairly clear they were directed at him, and none too complimentary.  "I do not know what you said, but you had best reconsider.  You, you've accepted all this!  You don't even know it's wrong, that...  Where it was, what happened!"  His clearly frustrated, and clenches the haft of his longspear tightly.  "And I have been in the sewers that seem to interest you  A dwarf lead me there."

He seems either unable or unwilling to say more than that.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2003)

Adament stare at Socrate waiting for his reaction, but some satisfaction can be read in his face.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 22, 2003)

"It's all changed."  Odten breaks his silence.  "The city, the people, all seem familiar to us, but something is wrong.  A spell perhaps, some grand illusion that's clouded the minds of all of us.

"Myself and my companions have all been experiencing, um, disorientation.  It is strongest when people talk of things that seem wrong to us.  In our... this... whichever city, there is a Queen on the throne, not a King.  And the buildings, the sky, everything feels just a little wrong."  He looks at Socrates and his servants, trying to gage their reaction to the strange news.


----------



## silvertable81 (Sep 23, 2003)

Odten, the more things change, the more they stay the same. Sir Socrates, in the place we were... before... we were on a search for a murderer. I, for one, fear that if we've made a transition, the killer may very well have followed. We were set upon this mission, by a Templar, one of the Elite Guards of our city. That Templar, in this "time-space" seems to be your king.
 If you would be so kind as to help us on our mission for that person, we may help you on yours. Mayhap, the two missions are intertwined in some way?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 23, 2003)

Socrates sits back listening to the people talk. In his studies he has heard tales of other worlds that sometimes touch upon the real world. He had never given the stories much thought until today. 
He whispers to his friend and bodyguard "Adamant please refrain from disparaging remarks. Remember the last time?'
He turns to the 'newcomers' to the city. "I am sorry for Adamant's behavior. We three are very protective of one another and he was just looking out for my welfare. Now it sounds like you may have stepped through a rip in space/time. These tears in the fabric of reality are exceedingly rare but I have heard stories of them. If this tear is still open in the sewers that might explain the occurances we have been sent to investigate. WE should join forces and explore the sewers together. Prehaps we can find you a way back to your world."


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 23, 2003)

Tallask stares at the man doubtfully for a moment, then shrugs.  "Unlikely.  But I have a suit of armor made from Inix hide which speeds me when charging foes, I can use my mind to strengthen my weapon, and summon the power of a Kank or a Dagon beast.  Why is this any stranger?  Tell us what you know, local."  

Local doesn't seem to be a term of endearment from him.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 23, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Tallask stares at the man doubtfully for a moment, then shrugs.  "Unlikely.  But I have a suit of armor made from Inix hide which speeds me when charging foes, I can use my mind to strengthen my weapon, and summon the power of a Kank or a Dagon beast.  Why is this any stranger?  Tell us what you know, local."




"Not imprisive. I can summon those power myself, but I don't need an armor to speed up on a charge, I can do it myself and my weapon is stronger by itself, so I don't need to stregthen it."

OOC: I think if I had to pass a day with my character, I would start to hate him


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 23, 2003)

Tallask meets the man's gaze, and sighs.  "If you wish to test the length of our shafts, we can do so later.  I am satisfied with my own."

He turns his gaze to the one that speaks of the rifts.  "I am the only one" (OOC: Aren't I?) "among us that came through the sewers.  You had best keep your beast from annoying me again if you wish to know what I've seen."  He seems more clear-headed now that the air is a bit charged.  "The only reason I am still here is to find a way back to Ayla.  If you people do not wish to help, I will find my own people."

OOC: Ditto for that.    Damned Elves.....


----------



## megamania (Sep 24, 2003)

LOL  thus why it's role-playing and not roll playing


----------



## silvertable81 (Sep 24, 2003)

Good Socrates, I did notice maps about your person, did I not? I also know from my reading of the memory crystal, now in our posession that one from our world held an interest in those sewers as well.
 He had some places marked as though they were particularly interesting, may I see one of your maps, to judge if those "hot spots" still exist.

OOC; I still kinda like the guy.
Also assuming Jayde gets to study the maps, she tries to find one of the "hot spots" as she believes they may hold a key to getting back home.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 24, 2003)

Socrates seeing that Adamant is being his usual adorable self, turns to the woman and says, "Jayde is it? I would be most happy to show you my maps." He thinks at that statement for a second and blushes. "I..I mean here at the table. Not in a private room. I would never try to insinuate that.." He shuts up and continues to blush.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 24, 2003)

Andus watches the others trying to figure out what is going on. He scratches his head as he is distracted by a person passing by on the street. As he turns back to the conversation at hand he still can't quite figure out what is going on. He continues to stand nearby with his arms crossed.


----------



## megamania (Sep 26, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN IN RAVENLOFT
SEGMENT 113

You carefully roll out the maps.  Several things Socrates can show you quickly.  The sewers have multiple layers that connect through tunnels and stairways.  The sewers are both a natural formation ( a type of grotto when water was higher) of caves and underground waterways.  Manmade tunnels connect the areas and seperate drinking water from the sewer waters.

Jayde has only a bit of sence of scale within the map and city.  There are some similiarities.  The spot that draws your attention is where the haunted Burdo House is.  It seems curious to you that everything near the Royal quarters has issues but Socrates mentions that many locals mistake security as being a murderous monster.  Not to say there isn't one and may have something to do with the security installed.

Asked about security systems known, Socrates can only say known and unknown.  Wards are to be expected.  The King is a cautious and guarded man also.  There will be things there otherthan wards.  There will be traps of any and every sort and he stresses any.

Jayde, Oden and Tallask all remember that Tenk was the High-Templar of Security, Justice and the Arena.  Truely, anything is possible.

One problem area includes a section on the third layer under the Rat Warrens (the homeless / poor) section of the city.  Also on the third level is a section in question that leads to the lake.  These are marked with an "x".  Other areas are circled.  These areas are more common and represent cave-ins or possible cave-ins areas.

Jayde-  you see something written on the cornner.  You recognize the language as one NOT very common in the area.  Do you take a moment to read it and if so- so that everyone knows you can read it or so that ONLY you know what it says?

Everyone else-   what are doing?  Several people give the 1/2 Giant a good long stare before scurring away.  1/2 Giants are not welcome.  Tallask sees one of the barmaidens come to the doorway with water to offer for sale.  She is stopped and the young noble takes the tray.  He is a bit clumsy and unbalanced with it giving a true sence of this may be the first time carrying water and glasses on a tray.  After steadying it, he looks at Jayde and smiles wide and comes over to offer free chilled sweet water (looking at her).  Jayde misses it (go figure) but Socrates notes the boys attempt at looking down her shirt.  Tallask notes it also.  Andus misses it completely (natural 1 on Spot).

OOC-  Sewer maps are coming up shortly


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 26, 2003)

"Good Sir" Socrates says to the young Noble. "I've been informed that there is a body behind this wall. You may want to have it cleaned up before it draws rats."


----------



## megamania (Sep 26, 2003)

Map of Kalidnay

will be coming up....#@*&% computers...#@%788*


----------



## Jarval (Sep 26, 2003)

Odten drums his fingers on the map, then points to the Burdo House.

"I think we should go and look at this again.  Perhaps it has weathered the changed better than some places, yes?  And if not, perhaps the wards in the basement are no longer active?"  He absently takes a mug of water from the young noble's tray, drinking the liquid gladly.

"And we should look here."  He taps the map on the Rat Warrens.  "We spoke with one of the homeless here, a witness to the killings, and he had seen the creature flee into the Queen's Forest."


----------



## megamania (Sep 26, 2003)

OOC-  I wonder how a Pterran drinks from a glass / mug?


----------



## megamania (Sep 26, 2003)

Okay...renamed file so as to update....here is the map of Kalidnay...


----------



## megamania (Sep 26, 2003)

Sewers of Kalidnay  Level One

Tallask with others entered at #1 and surfaced at #3.  All six of these entrances are located within the garden.  #1, 5 and 6 are "maintained".  The others have the dangerous Purple Roses around them.


----------



## megamania (Sep 26, 2003)

Layer two of the sewers.

To the best of your knowledge, these caves are enclosed and nothing lives there beyond a few rodents and bugs.  An underground river flows here criss-crossing about complete with a waterfall that empties into caves.  Nothing is known of the river as far as depth or speed of current.


----------



## megamania (Sep 26, 2003)

Level three
This levels shows a lake.  It is believed the river somehow feeds it.  There is something of a cesspool marsh here also.  The sewage is not breaking down as it should/or expected.  One branch is warded but no reason given.  The center hatch is marked as being warded.  Misprint or something else?   There are scribbled markings on this page.  Could be more than that.  Unknown.


----------



## silvertable81 (Sep 26, 2003)

If possible, I would like to read this, but to myself only, as literacy IS still frowned upon.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 26, 2003)

Tallask nods to Odten.  "The ... resident of the house seemed odd.  I'd hate to go through all that again, but there might be something there.  And at the least, it gets us moving and doing _something_."  Tallask is clearly itching for travel, and possibly a fight.  It's likely he's itching for a good long run across the desert, too.


----------



## megamania (Sep 27, 2003)

silvertable81 said:
			
		

> If possible, I would like to read this, but to myself only, as literacy IS still frowned upon.





This is for JAYDE ONLY at this point

In DRAGONIC-

Beware-   The Brood


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 1, 2003)

Andus grabs four of the glasses and downs them one after the other.

"Hmmmm. Water good!"

The half-giant grabs two more glasses and downs them before he realizes that there are others.

"Andus iz sowwy. Me forgetz me manners."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 1, 2003)

"Andus! Manners please. Your not in the slave pits any more." Socrates says with a smile. He them gets back to the map. "What were you all able to glean from looking at the maps?"


----------



## silvertable81 (Oct 1, 2003)

Jayde smiles broadly at the half-giant. She turns to the nearest server, unless the boy is still present, and requests two "Pitchers" of water, along with several more glasses for the rest of us.

 "Socrates, I remember points marked on the other's maps, here... Here... and here. Those spots are also marked on your maps, what say we to a little journey?"

OOC; I assume within this post that there are several spots marked on both maps, DM if this is correct, that is where I pointed.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 1, 2003)

"Intriguing. Well never let it be said that Socrates Cooper let a woman down. Let us enter the sewers." Socrates says with a wry smile. He checks his equipment and signals his guards that they should prepare themselves.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 1, 2003)

Adament turn to Andus.

"Well, big guy, it seems Socrates want you to crawl in small holes. We go down the sewer."


----------



## megamania (Oct 1, 2003)

Shall it be entrance 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, or 6?

1, 5 and 6 are clear of the roses

3 is where everyone met

1 is where Tallask originally entered the sewers.

Andus can fit but it will be tight and may mean taking off some equipment until inside.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 1, 2003)

Tallask shakes his head.  "Oh no.  You all can feel free to go crawling about in the sewers again.  Not me.  I am going back to the Burdo House, with any that will accompany me.  The last visit I had underground was more than enough."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 1, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Tallask shakes his head.  "Oh no.  You all can feel free to go crawling about in the sewers again.  Not me.  I am going back to the Burdo House, with any that will accompany me.  The last visit I had underground was more than enough."




Adament tell with a little smile: "Scared?"


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 1, 2003)

Tallask chuckles.  "Last time I was in the sewers, the King became a Queen, the world became another, and I ended up here, with you.  All three of those events, especially the last, are not ones I'd care to repeat."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 1, 2003)

Always with his smile:"Scared!"


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 1, 2003)

Tallask shrugs.  "We go to possibly confront an ancient spirit, one that cannot die, it seems, and has the power to control minds.  I do not think we are taking the easy path.  But in any case, you may decide as you will, though I am certain you will be quick to tell us you have faced worse dangers and seen two beings of power.  However, increasing your opinion of me is slightly lower on my list of concerns than not stepping in Kank dung.  Though that would likely be more pleasant."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 1, 2003)

Telling this with almost some joy in the voice: "I don't care what you think of me", more serious, "but it seems your friends here want to go down. What do you prefer, run like a little girl at the first sign of danger or go on and help a friend when he need it?"


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 1, 2003)

Tallask grins back as well.  "I think perhaps Odten, at least, would prefer the Burdo House.  But the most amusing phrase you used is "friends."  We are here because a templar forced us to be.  I have known some of these people for less than a month.  I work with them because I worry that the templar would have me, or my crew, killed.  Now I stay with them only because they are the only ones that seem to understand, and because I wish to return to Ayla.  Do not presume too much."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 1, 2003)

Odten nods in agreement with Tallask's words.

"Yes.  We have not known each other long enough to call ourselves friends.  And I too think the Burdo House should be the starting point of our investigation.  If the spirit that resides within has retained any memory of the world before the change, then perhaps she will be glad to see us, no?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 2, 2003)

"The Burdo house you say? Burrr. Just the thought chills me but I would have to agree. Spirits are good information most of the time. Thought how this spirit can help you return to your world I cannot guess." Socrates says.


----------



## megamania (Oct 2, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "What is this Burdo house that you speak of?" Soctares askes. "Is it connected to the sewers?"




Natives would know a little about the Burdo House.  It sometimes is used in a curse or the such.   The place is cursed and no one goes in it.  It is very very very old and though it is rotted, it still stands.  It is rumored to be haunted by a spirit.  It is located near the arena by the rat warrens (poorest section) and is believed to once have been a noble's home since it is very large.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 2, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> Natives would know a little about the Burdo House.



OOC: Edited my statement above to reflect the knowledge.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 2, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "The Burdo house you say? Burrr. Just the thought chills me but I would have to agree. Spirits are good information most of the time. Thought how this spirit can help you return to your world I cannot guess." Socrates says.




Whispering to Socrate ears: "Are you sure you still want to help? I told you they may not be very sane and that you should take care of your own business."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 2, 2003)

"I have my reasons Adamant. We shall not come to harm from the likes of them." Socrates whispers back.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 2, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "I have my reasons Adamant. We shall not come to harm from the likes of them." Socrates whispers back.




Whispering: "Your reasons are yours, but I hope your intuition is better than mine."


----------



## silvertable81 (Oct 5, 2003)

So, Socrates has decided the Burdo House may not be a bad idea? I think I should tag along, since, I believe, I can assist against her troubled soul.


----------



## megamania (Oct 6, 2003)

Will any of the survivors inform the other three what she can do?  (assuming she still can  )

That may make a difference.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 6, 2003)

I think Tallask will let them know she could control minds.  Not much other than that, though.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 6, 2003)

Socrates winces when mind control is mentioned. "I've a strong mind. My associates ohowever may not fare so well from exposure. I'm about to be indelicate here but what can you and your friends do against the undead?"


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 6, 2003)

Tallask shrugs.  "We have done well enough in the past, but there was a master of the Way with us then.  But she seems to respond to violence, if need be.  She reforms almost immediately after, though...."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 7, 2003)

"I think a diplomatic approach may be the best method."  Odten interjects.  "If the spirit retains any memories of our Kalidnay, then she may be happy to see us.  Well, perhaps not happy, but we may have common goals."


----------



## silvertable81 (Oct 7, 2003)

She also seems to fall for my tricks as well, but I do remember someone not quite so heavy as a half giant falling through the floor. We may have a problem.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 8, 2003)

Andus pats his giant sword strapped to his back and grins.

"Dis all diplomacy I need."


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 8, 2003)

Tallask blanches, considering the half-giant's size, and remembering how the creature in the Burdo House had taken control of his mind.  "It...it might be best if you stayed outside the house until we establish her intentions.  Her mind control powers are formidible, and I'd hate to be on the receiving end of that Kank-sticker..."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 8, 2003)

"Bah, it's not that bad... except if he is angry, well..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 8, 2003)

"You have reason to be concerned. I have seen Andus split rock in half with his blades." Socrates says with a smile. "But he is also a good man and will resist, with all his will, any control."

"Now lets get moving time may be of the essence to get you 3 back to your world." He says and stands up.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 9, 2003)

Tallask shrugs.  "I do not doubt he will resist with all his will.  But even those of us trained in the way were unable to resist him.  I wonder if his will is up to the task, as good and kind as he may be.  I merely suggest that it would be best if he were not in the room.  But I suspect I can outrun him if need be, so...."


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2003)

So its off to the Burdo house?   The time will be about noon to 2 in the afternoon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 9, 2003)

Socrates heads out to the house. keeping the conversation up with the newcomers. "This should be interesting. I've never thought to question the spirit in the house."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 9, 2003)

Whispering to himself:

"Well... he really wants that case to become his business..."


----------



## megamania (Oct 11, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN / RAVENLOFT
SEGMENT 114

As you leave the noble watches you go.  One of the bouncers seems extra attentive to your leaving.

It is not a long walk to the Rat Warrens where the Burdo House is.  It is a large multi-story building in ruin.  Considering it is 100's of years old since being "abondoned" it looks to be in good shape.

There is a front entrance and a rear entrance.  The front entrance brings you to a waiting room.  The rear entrance brings you in near the kitchen area.  There are many windows that can be easily entered also.

What to do?   What will Andus do?


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 11, 2003)

Tallask gestures behind them as they arrive.  "I think it likely that we have been followed - one of the bouncers was very interested in our leaving.  And I have been in the house before - I'll leave the questioning to Odten, and I'll attempt to find out if we have .... interested parties.  Anyone care to join me?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 12, 2003)

"I would suggest Andus.  He should... deter... anyone who seems too interested in our activities."

This said, Odten cautiously looks into the Burdo House, stepping forwards into the waiting room.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 12, 2003)

"Andus. Adamant. It may be best if you waited out here. I can hold my own against a spirit." Socrates says hoping he is correct and follows Odenton inside.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 13, 2003)

Andus nods to Socrates. "Oh tay!"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 14, 2003)

"As you don't seems to follow my advices, I will wait here."


----------



## megamania (Oct 17, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN / RAVENLOFT
SEGENT 115

Argent and Andus watch the rest of you step into the ruined house.  The house is eerie looking even in the day.  You can note that the inside seems darker than expected however.  There is a chair in the middle of the first room.  Tallask comments on his being on that chair.  Otherwise it is quiet...very very quiet.  Even the sounds of outdoors seem to have disappeared.

Where / what will Andus and Argent be doing?

Staying near the doorway?  Searching outside?  Going to the backdoor?  Watching for anything to happen?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 17, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> KILLER IN KALIDNAY
> DARKSUN / RAVENLOFT
> SEGENT 115
> Where / what will Andus and Argent be doing?



OOC: I think you mean Andus and Adamant. 
Me..ie..Socrates went inside.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 17, 2003)

Adament look at the giant "Let's take a nap. I don't see the point to disobey his order... yet."

Adament search for some shadow, the nearest possible from the doorway. He will obeserve around him if he don't see anything strange or unusual and stay alert to any strange sound from inside.


----------



## megamania (Oct 18, 2003)

OOC-  oops...another game   

Who goes in and what order?

Socrates is first?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 18, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> OOC-  oops...another game
> 
> Who goes in and what order?
> 
> Socrates is first?



[OOC: Odenten then Socrates then..]


----------



## silvertable81 (Oct 18, 2003)

Jayde will manifest Empathy before entering, hoping to search out the spirit's "Emotional Waves". She'll enter second.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 18, 2003)

Tallask watches them enter, and then begins a leisurely patrol around the building, enjoying the feeling of movement and the release of tensions through activity.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 18, 2003)

Odten moves further into the house, circling the chair in the center of the room.  He stops by the far doorway, and looks to see if there is a hole in the floor, before calling out softly.

"Hello?  Is anyone here?  We wish you no harm, but would speak with you if we may."


----------



## megamania (Oct 19, 2003)

Here is the lay out as Jayde, Tallask and Odten remember it


----------



## megamania (Oct 19, 2003)

try again....


----------



## megamania (Oct 19, 2003)

????????


----------



## megamania (Oct 19, 2003)

errrr....crummy computers.....


----------



## megamania (Oct 19, 2003)

Also, there is a basement with one room.  Something strange was sensed within it.   A large hole should be in the floor in the hallway between room 5, 4 and 9 on Level one which went to the basement.


----------



## megamania (Oct 19, 2003)

Just making sure I understand where folks are at

Andus, Adament and Tallask outside.  Andus and Adament sitting in the shade of the front porch while Tallask looks about.

Odten goes in first
Jayde and then Socrates go in.  Jayde has Empathy up before entering the building.

Odten calmly and quietly calls out.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2003)

As  i understand too, and it is that for Adament.


----------



## megamania (Oct 19, 2003)

Looking at the map I just relized....where are you.   You guys are entering the space noted as #1.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2003)

OOC: For my part, I will be sitting on the stairs, leaning on the wall of room 10.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 20, 2003)

*OOC:* Odten's standing at the doorway of room 1, looking into corridor 2.  He's calling out, trying to attract the spirit's attention.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 20, 2003)

Socrates walks into room 1 and tries to sense anything out of the ordinary. Pryzm the Athasian Dragonfly climbs out of Socrates' satchel and begins buzzing around Him.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 20, 2003)

Tallask is still walking the grounds - he'll probably head south from 1, and just wander from there.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 21, 2003)

Andus falls asleep...Zzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## megamania (Oct 22, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Andus falls asleep...Zzzzzzzzzzz....




seriously...?


----------



## silvertable81 (Oct 22, 2003)

Does Jayde sense the spirit?, If not, then she wants to go to the hole in the floor, pull her ladder from her bag, and climb down.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 22, 2003)

silvertable81 said:
			
		

> Does Jayde sense the spirit?, If not, then she wants to go to the hole in the floor, pull her ladder from her bag, and climb down.



OOC: Does Socrates see this?


----------



## megamania (Oct 23, 2003)

Jayde does not sense anything and yes, the hole is there.

Socrates can see Jayde walk directly to the hole reaching for her magical pouch as if she knew the hole was here all along.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 23, 2003)

With an Astonished look on his face Socrates looks at Jayde and then at the bag and then at the ladder and whispers, "Lady Jayde. That is a wonderous item you have. I mean no offence but Magic is forbidden here. are you aware of this?" Socrates glances down the hole. "I'm not saying not to make use of it but please be more careful of when and when you use it. My family was slaughtered because of my own foolishness with the magical arts."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 23, 2003)

Although Andus has fallen asleep, all those years in the slave pits have made him into a very light sleeper.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 25, 2003)

Odten looks at Socrates with sudden interest, studying the man closely.

_Let us hope he's a Preserver, for I don't wish to have a fight on my hands.  Keeping my eyes on this one would be wise, I think..._

Turning his attention back to the house, Odten calls out again.  "Do you remember the world as it was?  Does a King or a Queen seem like the correct ruler of our time?"


----------



## megamania (Oct 26, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN IN RAVENLOFT
SEGMENT 116

As Jayde places the ladder into the hole she notes that the ladder seems to disappear into total darkness about three feet down.  "Strange" she thinks to herself. "It's as the light is being absorbed or negated."

Outside-
Tallask notes many people walking about whom seem to be purposely avoiding looking at you (or is it the building?).  
The others are enjoying their sit down and relaxing in the cool 120 degree day (99 in the shade).

Andus-  you feel a tug at your mind or thoughts.

Actions?


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 26, 2003)

Tallask will examine one of the people, and try to determine which it is.  He's getting suspicious that this building is a key somehow, and the reason they avoid looking at it (and possibly him) is that it does not fit somehow - much the same way his mind seems to avoid connecting too much to this world.


----------



## megamania (Oct 26, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Tallask will examine one of the people, and try to determine which it is.  He's getting suspicious that this building is a key somehow, and the reason they avoid looking at it (and possibly him) is that it does not fit somehow - much the same way his mind seems to avoid connecting too much to this world.




One person looks away quickly and moves away just as quickly.  He is dressed in rags that look stained from mid shin and down.  (Spot of 8).   Later, (Spot 16) you see what you feel is the same person watching from a different area.  He is watching the sleeping form of Andus and Adament.


----------



## silvertable81 (Oct 27, 2003)

Three feet and then Darkness?!? "I'm not going down there. And this bag is Psionic, not magic." Bluff +18


----------



## megamania (Oct 27, 2003)

silvertable81 said:
			
		

> Three feet and then Darkness?!? "I'm not going down there. And this bag is Psionic, not magic." Bluff +18




Socrates and Odten are convinced it is psionic in nature.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 27, 2003)

"Please forgive my outburst. I'm very leary of Magic. Let us proceed down the ladder." Socrates says but makes no attempt to go first.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 27, 2003)

(OOC: Normally I'd avoid doing this, but I really think Tallask is spoiling for some kind of outlet right now).

Upon seeing the man for the second time, Tallask mutters a curse under his breath, straightens his longspear in his grasp, and glares at the man.  As he does so, he focuses his mind, and his features seem to harden a bit, taking on a slightly mottled cast for a moment (OOC: Animal Affniity, Con).  He steps towards the man, to test for a reaction.


----------



## megamania (Oct 28, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> (OOC: Normally I'd avoid doing this, but I really think Tallask is spoiling for some kind of outlet right now).
> 
> Upon seeing the man for the second time, Tallask mutters a curse under his breath, straightens his longspear in his grasp, and glares at the man.  As he does so, he focuses his mind, and his features seem to harden a bit, taking on a slightly mottled cast for a moment (OOC: Animal Affniity, Con).  He steps towards the man, to test for a reaction.




He scitters off at a quick and nimble pace.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 28, 2003)

Adament look at Tallask and return to his nap...


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 28, 2003)

Alas, poor Tallask.  I knew him, Socrates....

Tallask shakes his head.  Running is never a good sign.  He activates burst of speed, and bolts after the man, hoping his elven speed, combined with the psionic boost, will allow him to quickly reach the man.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 28, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Alas, poor Tallask.  I knew him, Socrates....
> 
> Tallask shakes his head.  Running is never a good sign.  He activates burst of speed, and bolts after the man, hoping his elven speed, combined with the psionic boost, will allow him to quickly reach the man.



OOC: I didn't even get to know your name.


----------



## megamania (Oct 31, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Alas, poor Tallask.  I knew him, Socrates....
> 
> Tallask shakes his head.  Running is never a good sign.  He activates burst of speed, and bolts after the man, hoping his elven speed, combined with the psionic boost, will allow him to quickly reach the man.




You see him duck into a building's backdoor.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 31, 2003)

Seeing as the others are not going to go down the hole Socrates will be the brave one and goes down the ladder.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 31, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> Andus-  you feel a tug at your mind or thoughts.
> 
> Actions?




Andus jumps to his feet with a start. He draws his weapon and looks around.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 31, 2003)

"What happening?" say Adament to Andus


----------



## megamania (Oct 31, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Seeing as the others are not going to go down the hole Socrates will be the brave one and goes down the ladder.




KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN IN RAVENLOFT
SEGMENT 117

Socrates  INIT 12
Other      INIT  17

You turn and begin down the ladder with a bit of caution.  Your feet enter the darkened area but nothing happens.  You continue down feeling your way down (CLIMB 18 no prob).  

Then suddenly your left leg feels cold and numb.  A stinging sensation begins to ebb up that same foot.  

Actions?  call out?  climb up or down?

Outside-

Andus suddenly awakens from from his nap as he relizes a mind is trying to enter his.  When it fails to do so it retreats.  Assuming you sit back down and wait, you sense this again.  Once more it is cut off but you SPOT (18) Tallask rushing off away from the building into the maze of ruins called the Rat Warrens.

Tallask-  your actions?   Wait or continue after him?  

Adament-  actions?  Andus is upset and Tallask is running off

Jayde and Odten-  Based on the look on Socrates-  something is happening.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 31, 2003)

"I believe I have just been stung by something." Socrates says with an oddly calm sensation on his face. " It doesn't hurt so I'll continue down and hopefuly see what is happening. Pardon my next action as a man in panic."

When Socrates gets to the bottom he will cast light on his staff.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 31, 2003)

If I don't hear Socrate, I stay where I am and wait for Andus answer. If i heard Socrate, I stand up, start to walk into the building and activate my Biofeedback power.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 31, 2003)

Tallask curses, and glares at the man.  "Someone has to know something.  Today might be your day."  He barrels for the door, pulling on his time striding the dunes, and moving as fast as he can.


----------



## megamania (Nov 1, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN IN RAVENLOFT
SEGMENT 118

Socrates-

You hobble to the bottom of the ladder.  Now that are within the globe of darkness you find you can see only about 15 feet in any direction.  Then you notice it.   Two areas of green pin lights bunched up into a pattern.  One moves towards you and then you relieze what it is.   A Ghostly image of a large spider is rushing towards you!  It trys to strike at you but misses with it's undead venomous bite.  A cold sensation goes through your leg as its body phases through it.  Actions?

Jayde and Odten
Socrates has disappeared completely into the darkness.

Tallask-

You rush into the doorway and are attacked from behind.  11 points of damage as he slashes you with a dagger.  You turn and his appearance changes before you.  His ragged stained clothes remain the same but he becomes hunchbacked.  Small but deadly talons grow from his toes and fingers.  His face distorts and stretches giving him a snout.  He is a Tari!!!!  
(OoC:  ratman or wererat to you)   

Actions?

Adamant and Andus-
Tallask has run off.  He has not returned as of yet.  It has been about 2-3 minutes since you last saw him.

Actions?


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 1, 2003)

Tallask grits his teeth against the pain.  "That was unfair, beast."  He then moves out of the creatures range (Tumble, 17+12=29, move to 15' distance), and threatens the creature with his spear (ooc: Ready action to attack if the creature moves into threat range, or partial charge if the creature moves away).  If it's possible, he'll withdraw out the door, or towards the door, to prevent the creature from fleeing again.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 1, 2003)

Tallask have run off, but didn`t tell us why, and my protectorate is inside the building, asking me to wait him here, and as Andus havn`t answer my question, I will stay lying in the shadow taking some fresh time and stay vigilant of my environment.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 2, 2003)

Socrates pulls his wand of Magic Missiles (level 5) and shoots the spider.
"I could use some aid! It's some sort of phantom Spider. I've been bit and am loosing my sensation in my leg. Hurry please!" He thinks for a moment, _What kind of fool am I? Andus and Adamant should have gone down. Either on would have been a better choice than myself. and these newcomers... This could have been an elaborate trap set for me._


----------



## silvertable81 (Nov 2, 2003)

Jayde shouts "If there are bad things down there, don't be down there. I have nothing to deal with spiders of any sort, much less undead ghost spiders."
OOC; If he begins climbing Jayde reaches into the darkness to assist his climb check.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 2, 2003)

silvertable81 said:
			
		

> Jayde shouts "If there are bad things down there, don't be down there. I have nothing to deal with spiders of any sort, much less undead ghost spiders."
> OOC; If he begins climbing Jayde reaches into the darkness to assist his climb check.



"Lady Jayde. I beg your pardon but if I were to stop fighting for my life and climb I surely would loose what little life I have left. Your assistance is needed HERE. Now move your A$$!" Socrates yells having lost all patience.


----------



## megamania (Nov 2, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN vs RAVENLOFT
SEGMENT 119

Tallask-

The Tari stands by the exit to outside weilding a dagger with a bit of your blood on it.  You rolled to the wall next to the doorway leading further into the building.  He studies you for a moment (especially the spear that reaches most of the room) then snarls at you.  He morphs into a human again before going back out the door.

Actions?

Socrates-

Both spiders fly at you (as per ghostly ability) and strike with their deadly pincers.  4 pts  (5 total now) and an arm and the upper and lower section of a leg are numb with unnatural cold.  One spider is much weaker looking than the other.
M Missile again?

Jayde and Odten-  
Socrates yells up to you to come down then screams/yells again when attacked.

Actions?

Andus and Adamant-  I rolled a natural 1 and a natural 2 on your listen checks.  Unless they yell for you , the two of you are still musing over Tallask's strange behavior.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 2, 2003)

OOC: Damn! What a body guard I do...

Adament will remain there, and wonder why Andus is like that.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 2, 2003)

"ANDUS! ADAMANT! HELP!" Socrates yells at the top of his lungs and shoots with the wand again. (MM level 5)


----------



## Velmont (Nov 2, 2003)

Adament hears Socrates voice. Not waiting for Andus answer, he stands up and start to run inside the building.

"Where he is?" he shouts. 

When he see Jayde looking at the hole with some ladder, he jumps in the hole, try to slow his fall by sliding on the ladder, activate Catfall and tumble down to absorb the most damage possible, and finally draw his weapon (well if any action remain possible).


----------



## megamania (Nov 3, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
DARKSUN LOST WITHIN RAVENLOFT
SEGMENT 120

Adamant hears the yell and rushes in.   (OoC:  sorry- rolled anatural 1  new die required)

In a hurry he spins and goes down the ladder but loses grip on the way down.  The good news is there is something there to break your fall-  Socrates.  A minor flash occurs as you hit him and several Dim beams strike a ghostly image of a floating spider and it disappears leaving one that is riddled with holes.
Each of you take 4 pts of Subdual damage as you collide in the dim almost dark light.  Already, it seems to be brighter within the cellar.

Adamant INIT 12

The last spider strikes by flying once more into Socrates but misses.  Socrates and Adamant attack at the same time.  Before Adamant fully draws his weapon the Wand does it's work  (only had 1 pt left)

The light returns to normal.  It is still dark but enough light comes from the hole to reveal thick webs everywhere but a path has been recently been made.  It seems to go towards a wall in the deep shadows.


----------



## megamania (Nov 3, 2003)

Everyone (even Tallask and Andus) gets 400 XP each.

In case you were wondering-  Large spiders with A psionic power of Control Light with the Ghost template on him (ignored CHA limit).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 3, 2003)

Socrates gets up and dusts himself off. "Thank you Adamant. I could never have survived with out your aid." He says.

"Ok everyone. We have the hole secured for now. It's safe to come down." The engineer says hoping that thewy all fall on thier heads for not coming to his aid.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2003)

*Subdual Damage: 4*

"Next time, I suggest you to get out of the way of your rescuer..."

Adament start to scan around to see if there isn't any other danger.

He whispers so no one on the floor above can hear. "And I told you they were not to be trust. They don't help you and one of them ran away."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 3, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Next time, I suggest you to get out of the way of your rescuer..."
> 
> Adament start to scan around to see if there isn't any other danger.
> 
> He whispers so no one on the floor above can hear. "And I told you they were not to be trust. They don't help you and one of them ran away."



"I'm going to have a talk with them as soon as I'm able. We are after all trying to get them home." Socrates says. "I have no idea what these bites will do to me. I may need a healer."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 3, 2003)

Tallask curses again.  Flighty bastard.  He'll try to charge out the door after the thing, hopefully taking a stab at it - if the thing flees too far, or drops into another building before he can get to it, he'll abandon the chase, but I'm hoping his boosted elven speed is enough to keep up.


----------



## megamania (Nov 3, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Tallask curses again.  Flighty bastard.  He'll try to charge out the door after the thing, hopefully taking a stab at it - if the thing flees too far, or drops into another building before he can get to it, he'll abandon the chase, but I'm hoping his boosted elven speed is enough to keep up.




The assailant trys to backstab youy again as you rush out the door but he misses!  Oops and oh crap is clearly seen on his face.

Actions?

Both of you are now standing within an alleyway.  His back to the wall next to the door.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 3, 2003)

Tallask will stab the bugger if possible, then step up next to the creature to make sure that he can use his psionic abilities to keep the creature from fleeing again (AoO + Psionic Hold the Line Thingy).


----------



## megamania (Nov 4, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Tallask will stab the bugger if possible, then step up next to the creature to make sure that he can use his psionic abilities to keep the creature from fleeing again (AoO + Psionic Hold the Line Thingy).




You jab with the spear and nearly hit him.  You tear into his rags instead and strike the wall.  

He is concentrating on a psionic power-  Burst  (Psicraft natural 17).  It would appear he is about to bolt for it again.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 4, 2003)

"Jayde and Odten. If you can hear me please come down the ladder. It apprears to be safe now." Socrates says up the ladder.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 4, 2003)

Tallask shakes his head.  "Oh no.  You're not going anywhere.  I want to know what a shapeshifter wants."

He'll then ready an action to stab the creature when it enters his threat range.  He'll also use "Burst" this turn, which is a quickened power, effectively, gives +1 psionic damage to next attack.  If he hits with the attack, or with the AoO if it leaves, he has the Stand Still feat to keep it from leaving.

OOC: It's always nice when you get a situtation where you get you do what you're good at.    Tallask is good at keeping people from going where they want to go.


----------



## megamania (Nov 4, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Tallask shakes his head.  "Oh no.  You're not going anywhere.  I
> OOC: It's always nice when you get a situtation where you get you do what you're good at.    Tallask is good at keeping people from going where they want to go.




I agree completely


----------



## megamania (Nov 4, 2003)

KILLER IN KALIDNAY
SDARKSUN IN RAVENLOFT
SEGMENT 121

The The "man" before you looks everywhere but at you.  It is obvious that he comes to the relization that he can go no where that you can not strike.  He recognizes the fact that you are also boosted for speed psionically now also and gives in/  With a deep sigh he finally looks directly at your eyes.  His are black and fierce.  "Do with me as you will Kalidiaan."

He dosen't raise his dagger to attack but keeps in handly and ready to defend himself.  Now that you are up close and stationary, it is clear he has visited the sewers recently himself; thus the stains on his legs.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 4, 2003)

OOC: Is there any difference in accents between the natives and the rest of us?  And does this guy have any noticable accents or the like?


----------



## megamania (Nov 5, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> OOC: Is there any difference in accents between the natives and the rest of us?  And does this guy have any noticable accents or the like?




Minor accent differences.  Dialet is different more by educational/cultural level.  His spoken common reminds you of the poor.  It it not broken common but not very descriptive or concise either.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 5, 2003)

Tallask glares at him.  "Why do you watch us?  And why did you flee?  And why do you call me Kalidiaan?  Are you not Kalidiaan yourself?"

He keeps the spear poised and ready, but he is genuinely curious, especially about the odd use of descriptor.


----------



## megamania (Nov 6, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Tallask glares at him.  "Why do you watch us?  And why did you flee?  And why do you call me Kalidiaan?  Are you not Kalidiaan yourself?"
> 
> He keeps the spear poised and ready, but he is genuinely curious, especially about the odd use of descriptor.




"Wretched Kalidiaan!"  He spits at the spear. "Human is big holding a spear to me while I hold a mere knife.  Go ahead...do it!  Do It!   DO IT!!!!"

He is becoming aggitated and very unhinged now.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 6, 2003)

Tallask shakes his head.  "You stabbed me in the back first, rat-man.  And I am far from human."  He makes a point of revealing his pointed ears.  "And I am not exactly a Kalidiaan.  I don't plan to kill you, if you don't make me do so."

"Why were you watching us!?"

If the creature does attack or flee, I'll use subdual damage.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 6, 2003)

Shrugging off the fear that struck him following the sounds of fighting from below, Odten clambers down the ladder to join Socrates.  Looking around the basement, he flinches at the sight of the dead creatures, then turns to Socrates.

"Ah, I see what all the fuss was about.  My apologies for not coming to your aid, but my nerves are somewhat fraught due to the events of the last few days.  I hope you have not been seriously hurt?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 6, 2003)

"I don't know yet. my arm and legs are numb where I was bitten." Socrates bit back. "Are you a healer by any chance?"


----------



## Jarval (Nov 7, 2003)

"By talent or skill, no, but by virtue of a gift from a priest, then yes."  Odten touches Socrates with his ring of healing, trying to restore some of the damage he's taken.


----------



## megamania (Nov 7, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "By talent or skill, no, but by virtue of a gift from a priest, then yes."  Odten touches Socrates with his ring of healing, trying to restore some of the damage he's taken.




Dosen't help.  Supernatural cold.  Not damage.  Check off one use of ring still


----------



## megamania (Nov 7, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Tallask shakes his head.  "You stabbed me in the back first, rat-man.  And I am far from human."  He makes a point of revealing his pointed ears.  "And I am not exactly a Kalidiaan.  I don't plan to kill you, if you don't make me do so."
> 
> "Why were you watching us!?"
> 
> If the creature does attack or flee, I'll use subdual damage.




"You stink of human and thus are no better than a human!" snarls the beady eyed "man".  "If you kill me, my cluster will revenge me.  They know of you.  They know you were in the sewers once already.  They know your new friends seek the sewers.  THEY SEEK DEATH!"  Stunned by his words-  He impales himself onto your spear.  It is a mortal wound but did not kill him immediately.  He smiles then and reaches into his pocket for something.  

Action?


----------



## Jarval (Nov 7, 2003)

Odten frowns at the failure of the ring to help Socrates.

"Ah, that's... most odd.  Where the attacks physical or magical in nature?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 7, 2003)

Andus shakes his head as if in a daze and then rushes into the buildling moments after Adament. However he finds that he is too late to help. Disheartened, the large half-giant ducks his head in shame.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 7, 2003)

"Andus, don't be hard on yourself, as you see, we are all alive, and even I arrive a bit too late. You'll have a chnace to do better next time. Now, what are we suppose to do _exactly_ here?"


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 7, 2003)

Tallask blinks in shock as the man impales himself.  "I...I...why?"  When he sees the man reach into his pocket, he tenses, and prepares to dive to the side if something deadly should emerge, and tries to remove his spear to have it ready, and to attempt to avoid hurting him further.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 7, 2003)

"Andus Please stop being such a silly goose. You have saved me countless times. I'm not bothered that you weren't here this time. I have survived and im just glad to have you both at my side." Socrates says with a smile. "Adamant Can you detect anything down here?"

Socrates says to Odten "Thank you for trying. Yes these were magical beasts similar to ghosts."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 7, 2003)

OOC: I scan the place (Spot +2, Listen +2)... not surprising my first master have been killed, with that master senses


----------



## megamania (Nov 7, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Andus shakes his head as if in a daze and then rushes into the buildling moments after Adament. However he finds that he is too late to help. Disheartened, the large half-giant ducks his head in shame.




Andus rushes into the building ducking through the front door.  His steps crack the old boards and as he reaches the hallway, he reliezes he may fall through.  He carefully walks to the group at the top of the hole.  He braces his large heavy arms on the walls trying to divert the full weight from the floor boards.  Jayde gives a wide birth as he walks to the hole.

The cracks and creaks are loud and drowns out your speaking in the cellar.  A sudden crack happens.  Andus bounces an inch down.  "Uh-oh  Me fall?"
The large holes doubles in size taking in a main support beam as he falls through.  Everyone has had plenty of time to move away from the area.

The dust is thick in the air after Andus exits the first floor and arrives within the cellar.

Looking about you see little in dust with thick cobwebs.  However, by following
the removed cobwebs, a possible secret door is located.


----------



## megamania (Nov 7, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Tallask blinks in shock as the man impales himself.  "I...I...why?"  When he sees the man reach into his pocket, he tenses, and prepares to dive to the side if something deadly should emerge, and tries to remove his spear to have it ready, and to attempt to avoid hurting him further.




This time you notice he is wearing a ring.  It flashes and his appearance changes to that of the Tari again.  He slowly raises his hand up.  A vial of some sort.  He holds it over his head.
"Human type.  I spit on you."

Action?


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 7, 2003)

Tallask is still worried, but doesn't want to kill someone that isn't trying to do him in.  "I tell you, I am not even a native of this place - the sewers brought me to this place.  I only want to leave."

He is still tensed, and almost unconciously activates Animal Affinity, his features changing to a much more graceful and feral form (Dexterity) momentarily.


----------



## megamania (Nov 7, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Tallask is still worried, but doesn't want to kill someone that isn't trying to do him in.  "I tell you, I am not even a native of this place - the sewers brought me to this place.  I only want to leave."
> 
> He is still tensed, and almost unconciously activates Animal Affinity, his features changing to a much more graceful and feral form (Dexterity) momentarily.




The creature flips back his head and pours the fluid onto his face and mostly into his mouth.  He begins to scream in pain and agony and with your horror-  he impales himself completely.  He has poured a powerful acid onto himself and into his system.  He is quite dead and hard to identify.

Within a few moments all that remains are the arms and legs.

Your spear has become pitted from the acid (enhanced perhaps?).

Actions?


----------



## Jarval (Nov 8, 2003)

"If it is magical in nature, then it is in all likelihood beyond the power to the ring to soothe.  We will find you a reputable healer when we are finished her, if you feel no further ill effects from your wounds?"

This said, Odten looks around the now lighter basement, stopping when he sees the outline of what may be a door.

"Ah, now, be careful down here."  Ignoring Socrates' scowl at these words, he continues.  "In my reality, this house was located atop a vault sealed by powerful magics.  If the house has survived the transferal intact, the vault and its warding spells may also have made the transition."


----------



## silvertable81 (Nov 8, 2003)

OOC; I can't seem to access the last page of the thread, so I may be going on old information. Also, I set the thread to send me reminders so I won't miss this much, but it don't seem to want to do that anymore.

 Jayde climbs, slowly down the ladder (Take 20) When she gets to the bottom, she pulls her Dojre of Lesser Body Adjustment from her pouch, touching it to Socrates' wounds she wills the power out of it.
 "I'm sorry Socrates, my abilities are less battle worthy than your little friend, but as they say a place for everyone, and everyone in their place. Plus 'Spiders?!?' ugh! You must be kidding, spiders."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 8, 2003)

"Fear is the true killer here Jayde." Socrates says. "If you subcome to your fears you are lost. Fear rules all things here."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 8, 2003)

OOC: 30+ pages means it might be time to think about a part II thread, I think.

Tallask curses a long and vulgar string of obscenities, and quickly tries to wipe the acid off his spear with anything that might be lying around, then considers it carefully, trying to determine whether it is still usable, or whether the structure has been weakened.

He then shakes his head, and turns back towards the burdo house, moving quickly, but not at a run.


----------



## megamania (Nov 8, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> OOC: 30+ pages means it might be time to think about a part II thread, I think.




Would everyone be up for that?  I can kick it in any time.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 8, 2003)

OCC: No problem with a new thread.

"Well, the only way to know if it is trap by mechanisms or magic, it is to look for one or simply opening it. Any one of you have such skills?"  say Adament looking at his two new 'companion'


----------



## Jarval (Nov 10, 2003)

_I must take the risk, if we are ever going to get home._

"I can find any magical emanations around here, if I try."  Odten turns his back to his companions and quickly invokes a _detect magic_ spell.  This done, he scans the basement, looking for any sign of the potent energy he'd witnessed back in his own Kalidnay.


----------



## megamania (Nov 10, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> _I must take the risk, if we are ever going to get home._
> 
> "I can find any magical emanations around here, if I try."  Odten turns his back to his companions and quickly invokes a _detect magic_ spell.  This done, he scans the basement, looking for any sign of the potent energy he'd witnessed back in his own Kalidnay.




Damn your eyes!  Errr sorry

Yes, strong magic still wards this secret door though it seems much weaker than you remember it being.  The place in general has a bit of magic throughout it.


----------



## megamania (Nov 15, 2003)

I have officially started a second thread for this game.  Look below at my signitures for a link.


----------

